# Кто не сделал операцию, откликнитесь! (2 часть)



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2021)

@Анюша , чемпион по судоргам это я.
Судорги,когда по нервному волокну идёт не правильно сигнал, он как бы проходит, не до конца.
И нужно не сыр и магний, а то, что даст нерву возможно восстановиться - тиогама и ее собратья.

И сосуды бы там проверить нужно как то, раз винцо помогает. И может какой нибудь трентал пропить.
Про перелом - у меня перелом коленной чашки сросся без гипса за полтора месяца.

Перелом, к стати, от судорог. Так что они бывают сильными.


----------



## tankist (15 Дек 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Перелом, к стати, от судорог. Так что они бывают сильными.


А также от остеопороза.


----------



## Анюша (16 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Коньяк надо было купить. 50-100 грамм на ночь.


Дак коньяк не особо вкусный, и язык щиплет. Но ваши граммы мне нравятся 🤣 100 так вообще очень заманчиво -) 
@darling, так может коньяк не пошёл, потому  на таблетки наслоился? 

@Kaprikon,  да, вино хорошо идёт, я вообще люблю вино. Раньше Грузия отличное привозили, сейчас почти всё у нас разливают, гадость да и только. 
Вы меня порадовали, что без гипса заросло. Но думаю, спина не срастётся и полгода. Без фиксации. 
Но честно, примеры такие воодушевляют.

@Kaprikon, забыла спросить, а вы когда на госпитализацию? Или уже?


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Дек 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Хороший козинака =))) (С)


О! Есть еще понимающие )))

p.s. Уважаемый доктор (или его цифровые аватары =)))), просто проходите мимо моих сообщений, не тыкайте в меня своей рекламой.
У меня и так репутация ниже плинтуса. А Вы растягиваете мои сообщения, наполняя ерундой и без того идиотское их содержание.



А вообще, про Ваши возможности я еще лет 20 назад слышал в Смоленске. Привет Вам от коллег. =)

p.p.s. Ну кто еще такое скажет.

А тема-то, слава Богу, жива.
Господи, когда же услышат Н.И. Пирогова в другой теме?


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, в период моей 13 мм L5-S1 очень сводило судорогой икру. У вас она не каменная? У меня очень жёсткая была по сравнению со здоровой ногой. Я ее раскатывала blackroll  или теннисным мячиком, долго катала, прям ложилась на пол и давила ногой на мяч и катала. Отпустило. А про сон это да, тоже мучилась. 1,5 часа за ночь, дальше хоть глаз коли. Выходила с фенозипамом. Пол таблетки на ночь и сон младенца обеспечен. Никаких побочек и привыкания, как начала, так и бросила.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, уже.
Хоть нет такого болевого синдрома.

Я все равно хожу, как робот-движения в начале "включаются", потом их нет.
Ночью в одно и тоже время приступы.
Сегодня вроде он как то быстрее прошел.

@tankist,
Остепороза тогда не было ещё. Спазмы были. Но кто на них сильно внимания обращал.
У меня межполушарная ассиметрия, а локтевой нерв не работал никогда нормально, но все было как то компенсировано.Правая половина тела всегда оказывается была в повышенном тонусе, что хорошо с одной стороны.
Сейчас как "заводной апельсин", движения "включаются" только на несколько минут и опять "пропадают".
И самое плохое, что это с рождения,  только не было так грубо. Я к этому как то могла приспособиться и с этим можно жить даже совсем не плохо.


----------



## darling (18 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> ... на таблетки наслоился?


в кофе плесканула спирт 76гр -отлично.Эгоист и ст л спирта.Голове и телу приятно.Но быстро прошло.Думаю что утром можно позволить себе -перед хотьбой на работу чтобы веселее шагалось.



32Ольга написал(а):


> тпустило. А про сон это да, тоже мучилась. 1,5 часа за ночь, дальше хоть глаз коли. Выходила с фе


сон плохой Но я не парюсь. Встала в 03 и встала.Занялась собой.Делами.Правда на работе вырубает конкретно. Постепенно наладится сон. Таблетка в крайнем случае. Ох уж эта психофарма. Побочки жуткие.Не хочу.


----------



## Анюша (19 Дек 2021)

@32Ольга, икра не каменная.. Предплечья - да -(  как могу разминаю, но пока одну руку делаешь, второй ещё хуже, и так по кругу. 
@Kaprikon,  ой, я рада, что вам лечение хоть немного помогает! 
@darling,  весело шагать на работу - это весело 😃  хоть в чем то алкоголь помог.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Дек 2021)

@darling, алкоголь работает 👍 
Таблетка для смелости, мне и сейчас помогает. Я капаю в кофе. Только очень чуть чуть.
@Анюша , я разминала раньше все начиная от стоп ног. И вышлите и так до лица перед телевизором. Движения считала до тысячи, так как руки уставали. И так каждый день и с утра перед работой с кремом. Для кожи хорошо.

Я не знаю на счёт лечения особенно.
У меня отключены все мышцы, справа. Ниже глаза. И рука и нога и спереди  и по задней связке. Просто они "не включаются" и все. Боли нет, там уже болеть не чему. Такое ощущение, что мне там все на части порезали- рука как у куклы во внутрь, нога тоже. Без улучшений. Да их и быть не должно наверно. За столько времени.

Причем по очереди. С утра вроде в ногах лучше немного. Я радостно походила и все, нога во внутрь. Бывает получше в руке, но это редкое. И тоже с утра. Я тогда быстро пытаюсь что то поделать. Но "включаются" они совсем не на долго.

Раньше была спастика, на которой я двигалась. Это больно, но можно. А сейчас ноль ответа.
Сейчас опять так радостно проснулась, прошлась.
Вроде нет такой тяжести в ногах.
И сразу стопа в внутрь. Через пару шагов.
Массаж, стимуляция, капельницы.


----------



## Анюша (24 Дек 2021)

Сегодня ездила на МРТ. Перенесли "офис ". Было так удобно на автобусе, вышел, 10 мин пешком и там. Рядом торг центр, пока ждёшь результаты 2 часа, можно зайти, кофе выпить, посидеть, походить.. Теперь автобусы туда не ходят, рядом ничего. А у нас минус 25 , и ветрище.. Ад какой то. Пришлось на такси ехать, цены просто капец, задрали  выше некуда. Ехать 10 мин, А платишь ,как на Луну слетал. но  делать то нечего, пришлось. Не дойду по такому ветру и морозу.
Решила, что там сидеть два часа, пройдусь вокруг.. Жесть, аномалия какая то, такой холод и не помню, снега нет, один лёд и ветер. На пол часа хватило. Вернулась, сидела там.
Всё для людей... 
Ездила в центр ревматологии.. Это капец совсем. Там даже рядом никакой автобус не проходит, вообще маршрутов нет. Только или своё авто, или такси. На побережье сделали, в элитном комплексе жилья. Ну вот как так? Ну вот разве может человек простой туда добраться?  Бесит , всё это устройство ,никакой  преемственности.. А раньше то было.
короче злая я сегодня.
по МРТ ставят 1 стадию листеза, 0,4 смещения. Как так?  На рентгене  0,7 .
кому верить? Правильно ли я живу, или нет?
завтра обработаю снимки, попробую нашим врачам поставить в своей теме.
аааааа какая я злая. Что не центр хороший, так на задворках вселенной..
как до такого можно страну довести.. И как  так можно 20 лет править , когда все 20 лет тебе желают 💀.  А ты всё там же... Андройд бездушный 😨


----------



## darling (25 Дек 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Алкоголь работает 👍
> Таблетка для смелости, мне и сейчас помогает. Я капаю в кофе. Только очень чуть чуть.


работает но очень быстро проходит.С медсестрой кардиолога приноровились по утрам кофий с коньяком попивать


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2021)

@darling , это правильно.
@Анюша , я за это и не навижу наш капитализм. Я мечтатель "вечный", когда все это только начиналось, и господа депутаты первые учились попадать пальцем не только на "поперечную кнопку", а шире смотреть, мне тогда казалось, что придут к власти люди, которые умеют делать деньги и имеют мозги, и все у нас наладиться. Нас ещё учили, что управлять нужно так, чтобы и внукам и детям это досталось. А в пример приводили Америку, там тогда было так. Я сейчас, смотрю на эти торговые центры, для кого их столько, и чем мы там торговать собирались, если ничего не производим 20 лет, раньше хоть пытались это делать.
 Почему Вам отказывают в операции при этом листезе? Я когда была на консультации, сказали, что его трогать не надо, так как верхние позвонки посыпятся. Я не знаю, на счёт верхних, но ногу я таскаю просто.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2021)

С католическим рождеством.


----------



## Весёлый (25 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> по МРТ ставят 1 стадию листеза, 0,4 смещения. Как так? На рентгене 0,7 .


На МРТ и рентген всегда разница. МРТ более точно показывает.
По рентген нестабильность хорошо видно при функциональных пробах.


----------



## Анюша (25 Дек 2021)

@darling, кофе с коньяком перед работой 😆 бодрит!

@Kaprikon,  да.. Согласна, всё вверх дном перевернулось, и нет конца этому. Я вообще стараюсь не думать про это, новости не читать, ну и на морды лиц не смотреть всех этих "не товарищей ". Лишний раз расстраиваться. 
Я на счёт операции думаю только..  Не знаю, пока хожу, болей нет особых, что год назад были. 
Просто держу руку на пульсе.. Читаю, про хирургов, клиники. Во Владивостоке уж очень не хочется давать себя резать.

@Весёлый, ага, спасибо за разъяснения! 
А вот могут ли разные врачи по разному эти мл смещения  ставить? Или там типа программа какая то? 
В марте ставили 0,25 . Сейчас 0,4 . Могут ли ошибаться? Может и было 0,4 ...


----------



## Денис84 (25 Дек 2021)

Простите вмешаюсь. Рентген стоя делают МРТ лёжа  от этого возможна и разница. Смещение видно и там и там. 
Функц рентген там ещё и разница сгиб разгиб. Меряют они у себя в программе на глаз. Там масштаб 1к1 
На снимке рентгена масштаб не 1 к 1 
А мрт там в программе просмотрщике вы внутренним инструментом все можете померить


----------



## Весёлый (25 Дек 2021)

Денис84 написал(а):


> Рентген стоя делают


Не факт. Обзорный могут и лежа сделать. А с ф.п. - да, только стоя.
Если нет нестабильности, размер смещения вряд ли изменится от положения пациента.


----------



## Анюша (25 Дек 2021)

@Денис84,  ясно, значит листез увеличился. Теплилась надежда на ошибку.


----------



## Денис84 (25 Дек 2021)

Вы здесь два снимка выложите и у врачей спросите. 0.25 и 0.4 это будет видно. Скорее всего ничего никуда не увеличилось.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, там наверное поздно уже себя резать?
У меня поражен весь позвоночник из за двойного атетоза. Был с одной стороны. Помогает только фенозипам на немного, и то после судорог и зарядка немного, стоять и ходить не могу.
Фен не знаю, где взять. Ну прокапали меня и опять все крутит и руки и ноги.
Без улучшений. Интеллект не страдает. Не могу оформить инвалидность. Мне в поликлинике отвечают, а вы к нам придите, мы поставить диагноз не можем.
А я не могу к ним прийти, потому, что просто ад полнейший, только после душа и с сильной болью потом.
Я уже устала. По моему мне помогает немного валерьяна и пустырник, этим и спасаюсь.
Был психиатр из диспансера, говорит, что вы у нас будете делать, а я не стоять ни сидеть не могу.
Пробовала эглонил, крутит ещё больше.
Полный бред.


----------



## Анюша (27 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon, не знаю.. Мне пока первую стадию листеза ставят. Правда ещё киста и всякие ШморлЯ.. Ля её, не понятно от чего болит. 
Поликлиники ад.. Согласна. Один психоз и растройства от них. 
Вчера в шкафчиках порядок наводила, ничего особенного, просто по лесенке вверх - вниз, вверх - вниз..  Потом пришлось чуть по городу по делам, вечер легла и усе.. Скрючило закорючело.. Правая стороне не хочет гнутся, и болит. На полусогнутых могу. Вот же думаю фигня какая под новый год то.  Всё равно напьюсь брызг шампанского. По фиг..


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, там суставы застывают, так как плохое кровообращение.
Трентал, витамины, асуамон. Нужно обязательно, раз в полгода.
Тогда можно жить. Ну сростется этот листез, работать нормально он не будет. Нужно постоянно там все поддерживать. У меня все перестало двигаться, когда я это делать уже не могла, деньги закончились, а так массаж, ЛФК, ходьба, капельницы.
Я почти всю жизнь так жила, с детства.Мне таблетки особо не помогают. Ко мне приходили три психиатра, спросили только, что я хочу добиться от их лечения, по большому счету они помочь не могут. Врождённая патология, межполушарная ассиметрия, плюс травма, плечо всегда уходило вперёд.
А ходить нормально я давно не могу.
Уже лет 10. Это просто была такая небольшая борьба, за возможность это делать. С утра плохо, потом расходимся, нормально. Листез давно уже стабильный, только мне от этого как то не легче.

Аскамон.

Я и сейчас просыпаюсь, все стянуто.
Заставляю себя что то делать, и ЛФК это, чуть легче. Потом все "выключается", причем так ужасно, целиком, вся правая сторона-от шеи вниз. Там все мышцы не рабочие.

Это не от мышц они так себя ведут, от мозга, связи нарушены, и пока они могли восстанавливаться, можно двигать. Их нужно поддерживать, вернее пытаться не утратить совсем.
Я зря послушала два года назад, что не нужно ЛФК. Пару месяцев без движения и все. Спастики не будет, но и движения тоже не будет.

Психиатр мне сказал только, что таблетками я смогу улучшить отношение к сидуации. Дулоксетин помог убрать болевой синдром, золофт тоже немного, а фен чуть расслаблял, после спазмов и все, не больше этого. Нейролептики мне нельзя, так как это экспирамидное нарушение, можно было месяц пропить десять лет назад, когда был инсульт, немного бы убрал проблему с руками, но кто тогда знал.

Сейчас мышцы справа просто "отключаются" на моих глазах.
Вчера после ЛФК вроде пошло движение в ноге, но до икроножки там ничего не доходит, через пару часов все опять встало. на глазах. Оп, и все отключилось, как на кнопку нажали.
Я в больнице с этим билась, пью пока таблетки, но не знаю. Результата нет.
У меня по ночам приступы эти начинаются, и так уже больше года.
Нужно было их сразу снимать, так ничего не от кого не добьешься, кроме остепороза в стране болезней больше не знают.

Руки не особо надо мять массажем, нужно трапеции-чтобы там все работало, от них идёт сигнал в руки. Как мне сказали уже потом, мягкие растягивающие движения для них. Я не знаю, на сколько мне помогли бы мягкие, но упражнения на спортивление мне очень помогли. Я жалею, что перестала заниматься этим. Мне показалось, что дорого, и понесло в спортзал, так как всегда хочется побыстрее, и к терапевтам потом,и в поликлинику. Не восстановила то, что можно было восстановить простыми движениями.

Сейчас трапеция пытается заработать, но крнтрактуры в плечевых суставах, она не вытягивает их, хоть бинтуй эти плечи. Я вообще пришла последний раз в поликлинику и к психиатру тоже неся руку другой рукой за локоть. Та на меня посмотрела, выписала фен и сказала, что сума посмодилм неврологи, потому, что это высокий уровень поражения в шейном отделе.
Сейчас мне туда прийти можно уже неся в руке голову по моему. Летом там ткани чуть подсыхать начали от жары, это больно до жути. Я ЛФК делаю только для того, чтобы чуть туда кровь поступала.Пусть даже через боль.

Упражнения для рук нужно начинать с плечевых суставов, а кисти потом, а массаж наоборот, начиная , с кистей и пальцев, там все нужно разминать.

И самомассаж ног в таком же порядке, сначала пальцы и стопы, и вверх. А для растяжки всего можно использовать экспандер, а за основу движения для растяжки можно взять упражнения доктора Ступина, вернее они общие, и нового никто ничего не предлагает.


----------



## Анюша (27 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon,  хотелось бы вам помочь хоть каким то советом, да и нет совета то. В таблетках я вообще ничего не понимаю. У меня сильнее Силдалута ничего не выписывали. 
На сращения листеза, .. Не знаю, возможно у вас сросся как тот не так, или совсем не от него проблема. Ну и как вы пишите, точно не от него. Если у вас с детсва было. 
В моём случае сращения и не чего ждать, его не будет. Протяну какое то время ещё, потом поеду на чик-чик. 
По сравнению с тем, что тут люди пишут, с какими болями они живут, у меня сейчас просто ромашки.. И длится уже чуть больше года. Но опять же, кто знает, чихну не так, и капец. По сути дела, я живу как амёба, "Ложноножки" всякие в позвонках прорастают , среда обитания ограничена стенами, при похолодании закутываюсь в одеяло и округляюсь ..  В что там амёба закутывается при холодах. .. 
Просто болей сильных нет. А так...


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, все будет ок. 
Поедете и все сделаете.
Я и не знала про свой листез. 
Проблема у меня от того, что правая сторона не работала с 6 лет, как положено, левостороння ассиметрия в башке.Ну и листез. Я даже слов таких не знала. Кто его смотрел то, ну болит спина, нога, иногда больно ходить.
Меньше ходила.
Я как амеба год живу, мне он во все мои 50 вышел, как каторга.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2021)

Сирдалуд, к стати, хорошая штука, но меня не берет уже. Я его и пить сначала боялась, потом правда махала уже в максимальных дозах, поликлиника офигела, когда про дозы услышала.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, листез понятно, а руки от чего болят? Или оно все связано?


----------



## Анюша (28 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon, руки думаю от работы, статические позы, одни и теже движения, перенапряжение. Лет 10 назад гигрому  прокалывали, убирали на суставе кисти. Теперь видать всё это дальше пошло, и в другом виде. 

И да, раньше и таких врачей то не было толком. Это сейчас деток в роддоме сразу смотрят на всякие ассиметрии и сколиозы, и что там ещё.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, у меня было это на суставах кисти, я поднималась по лестнице с переломом ноги, каждый день. Переенапрягла руки, я себе управляла эти кисты, в ванной массажем.
Они ушли. 
Я не знала, о своих проблемах, и никогда не носила себя как вазу, чуть пройдет, ну я и вперёд. Хотя была сильная невралгия уже лет в 25, все ребра болели. У меня чуть только заболеть начинались проблемы, с детства ещё, типа тика, потом проходило. Я и рожать не стала, потому, что начинались проблемы.
С операцией, я не знаю, там же гибнут эти корешки, нужно поддерживающее лечение. Потом они уже навряд ли восстановятся. 
У меня вниз от 7 шейного с права все уже не восстановить- все по порядку шея, грудной отдел, поясница и нога.
Делаю это ЛФК, но толку мало, просто, чтобы так больно не было и кровоток пошел немного.
Мне в 25 сказали не париться до 45, ну я особенно и не заморачивалась. После 45 и так бы все "полетело", что оно с успехом и сделало.

Мне кажется, я и сейчас бы эту спину "раскачала" немного, пусть через боль, но у меня нет ни одной "живой" мышцы справа. Уже год.


----------



## Анюша (28 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon, я хочу оп через передний доступ. Чую не востановлю потом спину. Пусть там всё так и останется. 
Корешки, отростки, и другие штуки. 
А работать надо с собой, если хоть что то помогает, то надо. Если ничего то, и не знаю.. 

@Весёлый  вот вы с этими отверстиями для нервов меня заморочили 🤣 я их теперь везде и у всех ищу. Новые знания, интересно.

А ещё... Пацан сказал - пацан сделал. Закуталась в корсет, и сварила Бейлиз. Ой вкусно то. Главное раньше нового года не выпить.
Всех с наступающим! Пусть всё будет хорошо, главное мечтать, и желать. И надеяться.


----------



## Весёлый (28 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> отверстиями для нервов


Главное, чтоб отверстие для приёма новогодних прелестей в виде явств и волшебных напитков справно работало. А нервы, они выйдут, куда им надо после этого Сказочного Праздника. 
С Наступающим! 👍


----------



## горошек (28 Дек 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Главное, чтоб отверстие для приёма новогодних прелестей в виде явств и волшебных напитков справно работало.


Ну и отверстие для выхода всего этого пусть тоже не подводит! 😁


----------



## tankist (30 Дек 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Главное, чтоб отверстие для приёма новогодних прелестей в виде явств и волшебных напитков справно работало. А нервы, они выйдут, куда им надо после этого Сказочного Праздника.
> С Наступающим! 👍


И противоположное отверстие тоже☝️ Это важно ☝️


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Янв 2022)

Все с детства хорошо помнят мульт про Винни-Пуха и Ослика, это на тему входит и выходит)


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Янв 2022)

@Анюша, легче в корсетах?
Для рук.


----------



## Анюша (10 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon, ага, я не сильно перетягиваю, но чуть плотнее там где болит. Когда ходила к хирургу, он сказал бандаж купить. Только деньги потратила, рука сразу отекает ужасно, кисть как боксёра становится. А если слабее его застёгивать, то толку нету. Так что на эластичных бинтах сижу.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Янв 2022)

Мне тоже бандаж не подошёл.
Я долго с ними мучилась, так работала, ленейку у запястья им только крепила.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2022)

Я так работала ещё 20 лет назад, на ноге бинт, витафон, м массажёр для стоп под ногами, и я за компом щелкаю. Но тогда я восстановилась. Долго правда, но пошло так хорошо. Смешно наверное, но мне помог коньяк и бассейн. И сейчас было легче от него на новый год. Но мне ставят болезнь Шарко.
И с этим связывают обострение и в детстве и в 30 лет. Не работают обе руки. Все по ночам жутко затекает.
Я пока жду ещё госпитализацию 
Ем Лирику, и ЛФК. 
Очень пожалела, что перестала ее делать, почти полгода. Бог бы с этими спазмами, зато бы не было атрофии.
По ощущениям, мозг расколот на четыре части. Ноги и отдельно руки.
Причем все "включается" по очереди.
Но общие движения не идут. 5 минут и всё. Пробую душ, ЛФК, ну и так далее.
Стопы как прилипают к полу- мозжечковая симптоматика-в воду и растягиваю у стойки, как балерина.
Но все равно, голова поворачивается в парализованную сторону.

Сухожилие, что для него можно сделать? Тут бинт не поможет наверное, я его массирую, но оно сокращено по всей руке, на сгибание.
Мне ещё рекомендовали, когда в зал ходила компрессы с солью при болях.
Для сокращённого сухожилия не знаю, для мышц должно помочь, если они есть.
Трамадол зараза закончился, с ним было легче.

На стопы тренирую "хитро", в эксцентрическим режиме-поднимаюсь на двух, опускаюсь на одной стопе, и для рук так же делаю.
С руками как то похуже получается.


----------



## Анюша (14 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon,  я очень жду вашей госпитализации очередной. Хочу поймать положительные результаты. 
Я плюнула на боль в руках. Взяла палку - телоковырялку, и каждый день, спину, лопатки,там где Air говорил, реберные, руки как смогла, короче всё, благо этой штукой можно везде достать. Аллилуйя китайцам. Больно ёлки -палки. Заметила, ночью руки сводить перестало. Днем, когда поработала, опять прострелы, но вечером я опять палкой всё прокручиваю. Кажеться что рукам легче. Нету этой острой боли. Да, тянет, ломит, слабость порой. Но не так. В общем, поняла, надо каждый день всё мять. А не так как я раньше - два раза в неделю. Вот каждый день, оно помогает. Но столько времени на это уходит 😕


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Янв 2022)

@Анюша, компресс с солью или ванную.
Я тоже все делаю, когда делаю, хорошо. Потом опять.
Палкой мне уже не просят, у меня от прикосновения спастика усиливается 
Но на массажах я жила как то почти 20 лет.

У меня межполушарная ассиметрия, дефект такой, скорее с рождения, может быть после травмы.
Но все мышцы справа всегда были в гипертонусе.
Не выдержала и левая сторона.
Рука болтается, вперёд назад.


----------



## Анюша (16 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon, вот и я думаю, что на массажах прийдётся жить. Что бы как то хоть работать и кружку поднимать -) . 
Заказала себе подарок на НГ, мешалку такую для смешивания кремов , ещё не прилетела. Всё хочется как то поберечь себя, что бы руки и спина меньше напрягались. Надеюсь что на таможне её не отсекут и получу свой подарок -)


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2022)

@Анюша, кисти - мышцы там наверное зажимаются. Я реально 20 на массаже- вечером после ванной час, начиная со стоп, заканчивая лицом и утром перед работой, лёгкий.
Я как то не задумывалась и привыкла уже. Когда пошли проблемы с рукой, я за массаж просто платила, за общий.
Обычно классику, а так пробовала и тайский и спа. Расслаблял это все и застои убирало.
Вы молодец, я наоборот руки перенапрягатю. У меня спастический парез - и плечо ушло вперёд. Так хочется эту руку растянуть.
Кисть сжимает в "лапку", я ее мучаю ЛФК, получаю спазмы, но тяну.
По большому счету поздно уже.
Просто две стороны в "смятку", не будут слушать мышцы уже. Тело такое лёгкое, самой противно.
Целый день пытаюсь - с утра разряда руки, ЛФК для шеи, крокодилы, просто растяжки, массаж- поймала только спазм, хоть Лирика есть.
У меня был Трамадол, на нем легче как то, нет так больно.

Да, ещё трапеции слабые, если шея вперёд и руки болят.
Их можно шарфом немного поддерживать, я так тоже делала, когда уже плохо было, и могла так потом работать.

У меня эти чёртовы застывания при ходьбе, это просто выводит из себя.


----------



## Анюша (19 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon,  да всё там зажимается. И чего делать с этим не понятно -) 
У меня вот всё крутится вопрос к Аиру.. Не могу сформулировать никак. Он же такой дотошный ( какое слово то странное) , всё не могу понять как правильно объяснить. Хочу узнать,  могут ли сами сухожилия болеть, или боль идёт от них, когда они неправильно работают, и чего то там  с мышцами происходит, когда эти сухожилия не так тянуться, или не тянуться... 
Всё таки с листезом я более менее поняла, а вот чего с руками то происходит?? Что за фигня такая.. 
Прогулки я прекратила, уже как месяц, невозможно выйти на улицу. Такой холод, что и не помню. Обычно пару дней, потом более менее. Но в этом году просто кошмар. Ветер дует не переставая. По 30 км в час. Совсем не реально гулять. Уже думаю в центр записаться, что бы хотя бы на дорожке ходить там, и потом в сауну, всё включено. Не могу уже дома сидеть. Угнетает, писсимизм в геометричкой прогрессии прет.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2022)

@Анюша. Мышцы слабые, сухожилия сильнее. Вы даёте нагрузки постоянно, оно травмируются, и там немного как бы неровность получается, потом оно хуже двигается. 
У меня шишки были на сухожилиях в руках, я их вправила осторожно массажем по часовой и против часовой стрелке, в ванной. Даже не просто в ванной, а в гидромассажной.
Там релакс, ну и сухожилия я потихоньку массировала.
Если слабые трапеции, плечи уходят вперёд, и руки дополнительно зажимает.
Я сейчас попробую сбросить Вам комплекс упражнений. Может будет легче после него.
Я не разбирался, что там особо зажимает. Просто каждый день вечером делала массаж начиная со стоп, с кремом и до лица, все о тела.
Это приятно, занимает всего час.
Я ходила на каблуках высоких, мне так было удобнее, но стопы болели немного, я и проминала все.
Полезно по моему для всего каждую мышцы. Например икроножки, массировала считая до 500, или во всяком случае, пока она не расслаблялась под пальцами. Так же делала и с руками,и с поясницей и с трапецеей. Все было в хорошем тонусе и мышцы гибкие, я на шпагат могла сесть.
Суставную разминку попробуйте для рук или поишите в интернете, если не получиться ее Вам сбросить видимо. Должно помочь немного.
Я и сейчас все это делаю, хотя полетела ушло в отказ, прямо с утра.
Я имею в виду ЛФК.
Ходьба по дорожке не очень хорошо для поясницы. Виктор-72, по моему как рас по ней ходил.
Во всяком случае попробовать можно, главное ничего не перегружать.











Не получается у меня это видимо вставить, но попробуйте по ссылке пройти и посмотреть упражнения. Там мужечек не плохой комплекс показывает.

Пальцы не работаю не фига, мимо клавиш опять бью и текст не читаю ((
Короче пробуйте лёгкий массаж после ванной и  медленные упражнения.

Ещё можно поискать цигун для начинающих. Там тоже есть не плохой комплекс, минут на 30-40

Цигун помочь не поможет особенно наверное, но настроение поднимет.
А фитнес клуб можно ходить ради сауны и там наверное есть небольшой бассейн. Опять же общение. А ходьба по дорожке по желанию. Я после тренажерки, бассейна и сауны летела.
Я вообще после занятий хорошо себя чувствовала. У меня ерунда с мышцами давно, чтобы они работали их нужно было хорошо размять.
Как только я это делать переставала, становилось плохо. Наверное нужно было быть тренером и не вылазить из спортзала, а не аудитором.


----------



## Анюша (19 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon, спасибо! Посмотрю обязательно! Ну у Виктора оп была.. И не особо удачная. .. Я же рассуждаю, как жопу до необъятных размеров, извените за выражение, не наростить и хоть чуть двигаться, чтобы лимфа бегала и кровь по тЕльцу. Я то "Зорька " наученная на форуме, как ходить, и как не ходить. Двигаться надо, надо.. По квартире не выходит   поработала, легла - покушала, поработала, легла -покушала... А с пяти вечера, вообще легла и... на вечно.. Бесит. Помните был мем - а жопа растёт, а жопа -растёт 🤦🏻‍♀️,

@Kaprikon, там нет Басса у нас, да мне и нельзя, но цена 17 тыс за год. Единственное место с такой ценой , и минут 15 от моего дома. Если платит потмесяцу, то дорого. Но сауна.. И дорожка.. И если сразу за год. В общем меня это манит. Чую отмывают деньги. 
Вот, и вы пишите, что после занятий лучше чувствовали себя. Я тоже так хочу. И знаю, что так будет. Потому что адреналин и дофамин попрут. И хоть движение какое то.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2022)

@Анюша, вот и делайте себе массаж лёжа от него худеют 
Сауна хорошо.
Поищите в инете суставную гимнастику для рук, и оно откроется без регистрации.
От дорожки Вы не сильно похудеете, разве что если не будете на ней круги мотать. Знакомая так ввела это в совершенно, что бегает и спиной назад и вперёд.
Цигун тоже можно поискать. И утро с него начинать. Заряд энергии на всею утро.

К стати, я делала массаж и в целях похудения. Мой вес не менялся с 10 класса, как был 58 так и оставался.
Ну там плюс минус, но вес я так и не набрала. Может это какая то моя особенность, и не а массаже дело.
Кожа ещё от него классная становиться, ну и лимфодренаж.
Мне бы знать, что мне теперь с этими пальцами делать, 5 минут и руку светло. Я ее по всякому разрабатываю, ноль эффекта.


----------



## Анюша (20 Янв 2022)

@Kaprikon, спасибо! поищу про суставную гимнастику . 
А самомассаж я то не очень теперь, руки не але. 
Раньше я тоже постоянно себе делала, и лицо, и тело, везде, куда могла дотянуться. 
Вот хочу в зал, что бы хоть немного движения добавить в жизнь.  Там кстати, и тренажёры есть, специальные для таких как я. 
Бег назад - жто по китайски 😀 , часто видела китайцев, которые ходят задом наперед. Они говорят, что мы всё время делаем  движения вперёд, но нужно обязательно делать их и в обратном направлении.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2022)

@Анюша, у Китайцев проблемы со спиной заложены природой, что там у них не сильно правильно сделано. А может много работают.
Человек бегает назад с шурупами в спине, и по песку тоже бегает и тренируется до упаду. Тоже наверное без движения тяжело.
Конечно в зал нужно, там все, что я перечислила- общение, небольшие нагрузки, сауна.


----------



## darling (5 Фев 2022)

Девочки дорогие всем привет   🙌  🙏 
давно не заходила.На работе что-то сайт не открывается-уппссс мы столкнулись с проблемами пишет.Дома некогда.

Читаю Вас - чувствую душевную и физическую близость.
Со своим листезом прижилась.Нашла чем обезболить  -только в крайнем случае.На работу и с работы с палками.Сотрудники хвалят меня-а я про себя думаю-без палок -то и не дойти. В целом дела неплохи.То одно болит-то другое.Не тело-так одышка  одолевает.Кардиолог облседование назначила .Нужно понять сердешные или лёгочные дела.Адекавтное лечение получить.
НПВС и иже с ними конкретно подпортилаи картину крови.

спасибо за видео.Обязательно ознакомлюсь.

пс кадиолог назначила верошпирон 50мг. После недельного приема --похудела на 5кг.Вот сколько воды во мне было. Ноги как столбы были.Сейчас -слава богу.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Фев 2022)

@darling, для Вас.

Только осторожно, там упражнения симметричные.

Для @Анюша






Симметричние)
Как доктор Ступин и говорил, лучше.
В детстве меня именно так и восстановили-левая сильная сторона, подтянула правую слабую и спастичную.
Сейчас как то так, с утра двигаться не могу вообще, проклиная все на свете.
Потом делаю уборку, ванная и вперёд, шея руки ноги. С утра та же песня, не вытягивает больше левая сторона.
Работаю, лёжа на животе, то на спине- ручкой, руками не могу.






А это для поднятия настроения


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А это для поднятия настроения


спасибо   🙌


----------



## darling (11 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, @Анюша, и всем, всем доброго здравия. 
🥰😇


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2022)

@darling, прочитала Ваше сообщение, про лекарства.
Я не знаю уже, немного помогал габапетин, снимал боль. Он у меня закончился.
Насчёт калия и остального не знаю, я вообще есть не могу. Ничего. Только когда нет боли, а она есть всегда почти.
Карандашем набираю текст на компе 
Поначалу с не привычки вышибла себе зуб. Пыталась рукой, но она согнута буквой Г . Пока набирала, поняла, что от руки до пальцев ног справа все "отключено". Потом после двух дней " работы" ела горстями все- антидепрессанты, габу, финлепсины, думала рехнусь от боли- колено во внутрь, рука приведена.
Я с после травмы " ушлепок" , левое полушарие не так работает, посмотрела, вроде бы так и должно быть при этом- две руки, нога.
Меня восстановили как то, но долго.
Вот такими ЛФК постоянно, левая сторона подтянула правую слабую и очень хорошо это сделала, раз я о проблеме не знала так долго.
Все " слетело" когда начался атеросклероз. Боль от гипоксии это никому не позавидуешь. Плече у меня к стати вперёд всегда, то есть компенсировано все было. 
Очень сильно плохо с утра, я себе все время говорю, что не буду вставать, и что только садист такое делает, но потом потихоньку, ванная, уборка и эти самые ЛФК. Конечно, оно уже ничего не " подтянет" - ни правая ни левая, но после движения легче.
Пробовала уложить эту ногу в обратную сторону - вытянуть, и руку вытянуть, не тут то было, все сводит как задумано. Все равно потихоньку мучаю.
Стала немного выходить на улицу, потеплело, больно потом, но само создание, что это сделала радует.
Вчера прошла 2000 шагов.
Как ни странно, мне опять легче от пустырника, все остальное - амины, дофамина, серотонина ну просто никак.
Сейчас аналнины идут.
У меня тело справа такое лёгкое, летом все там высохло. Даже не знаю, сколько я сейчас вешу.

К стати, начинаю день с упражнения, когда тянешь две стопы на себя, потом с разведения ног.
Про спазм в ноге мне нейрохирург сказал, когда ещё ходила более не менее, что это перемежающаяся хромота от листеза.
Но нифига себе хромота, у меня идут искры из глаз, когда я ногу пытаюсь уложить " правильно" и так полежать.
Мне от этого помогали витамины группы  В и тиогамма, и по моему трентал. Не на долго правда.

Цигун, я как то Лео выкладывала упражнения, там комплекс минут на 40, с китайцем и на китайском языке правда. Я его делала раньше, как разминку, когда все ещё нормально было. А так его вполне можно применять с утра. У меня уже там всякие блоки проведения нарушены, бесполезно его делать, а так хороший комплекс. Я когда в больницу попала, после криза, мне никто поверить не мог, что болит что-то, я там на правой и левой ноге стояла, и в ласточках и в Ромберга, и гнулась куда хотела- плоды длительных стараний- стараний всю жизнь наверное.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2022)

@darling , комбинация велолаксан и аскомон. От спазмов в ногах.
Обсудите с врачём. Велолаксан, это по моему, единственный препарат, который мне чуть снимает болевой синдром.
Сохнет связка под рукой, там где стрелка, там хоть какие таблетки ешь, по моему бестолку.
Движения немного помогают.
Часов на 8.



Мне с наступлением весны жить немного захотелось.
Все не правильно делала, там целый метод лечения положением.
Куда руку положить, как ногу.
Я честно сказать этим летом да и зимой после постоянных спазмов обалдела немного.
И все говорят, что не их болезнь.
У меня контрактуры теперь, в плече и в колене, сильная. Не могу ничего растянуть.

Кортико-спинальный путь поражен, парез спастический. По Эмнг парез тоже спастический. По правой стороне.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Движение немного помогают.
> Часов на 8.


наша жизнь -это движение.Щадящее и в меру.
Фотка хорошая-славная.Видно что натерпелась и терпишь.Глаза .



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вчера прошла 2000 шагов.
> Как ни странно, мне опять легче от пустырника, все остальное - амины, дофамина, серотонина ну просто никак.


это здорово. Не считаю шагов.Дорожка по прежнему стоит.На никак не могу-то жарко-то ноги не идут...
Лучше с палками на улице.С ними освоилась хорошо.

Сейчас отслеживаю свою легочную систему-дыхалку.Пульмонолог подарила пульси...таваник Выдыханию в него и вижу как помогают ингаляторы или же нет.Выдох очень маленький -у 90летних лучше.
Немного скоррегировала ингаляторы-легче стало.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Велолаксан, это по моему, единственный препарат, который мне чуть снимает болевой синдром.


пробовала венлафаксин.Слишком активирует меня.Отменила. Аксамон пока не надо. В ноябре была на боьничном почти 2 мес. Леков влила немеряно. Сьела - вагон. Улучшение наступило но не сразу. Очень ощутимое.
Иногда на ночь закину амитриптилин 25мг. Сирдалуд 1-2мг  Скажу что неплохо.Габа когда тяжко.

Кардиолог четко сказала что при таких болях как у меня только финлепсин. Сказала что как-то приняла и ноги не идут-всё правильно Зато боль отступила.

@Kaprikon, держись.Не бывает такого что всегда плохо.    😇  🙏 😘



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне с наступлением весны жить немного захотелось.


весна.....не успели оглянуться.У нас снега навалило. Бело снежно и мягко.Это вид из окна. Ходить очень неудобно.Переваливаюсь как утка.На работе стараюсь держать фасон.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Пол ночи пыталась пролежать правильно - вытянув руку и колено.
С утра опять как белка пошла.
Рука болит, но не распрямляется - это ниже " головы на ножках".



Финлепсин боль на немного снимает, но потом слабость.
Аскомон я хочу пропить, но он усиливает боль, амитриптилин тоже хочу, но нужно рецепт.
Я его летом подвыбросила, хотела все вместе слопать от того, что не получается ничего.
Причем с утра я просыпаюсь и минут 10-15 нормально, особенно когда не болит. А потом оп, и рука поджата.
Колено сегодня просто воет, я не знаю, это колено или весь ТБС.
От воды странно- усиливает боль, но сначало легче.
Пробовала полежать на иголках, взвыла, просто. Я до правой стороны пальцем не могу дотронуться.

Больше всего бесит это, что ноги не идут. У меня одна вполне себе идёт, левая, а правая во внутрь. Как утка это нормально, стопы вовнутрь, поэтому и как утка. Вот как белка не очень радует.

С палками мне сказали нельзя, движения неравномерно.
У меня тромцитоз, и причину я не знаю.
В больницу не хожу, там руками разводят. Причем я не могу подловить момент начала судорог, вернее могу, но это точно не с утра происходит.

Была раньше пободрее, с утра по физио рукой получу, если сделать неправильно движения. В ванную отлежусь и вперёд, проитись немного.
Проходило онемение.
Меня тоже все антидепрессанты дико бодрят, мне больно и радостно одновременно. Тоже от эглонила.
Больной радостный придурок, мне меньше нравиться, я осторожно их пью. На аминотрептилин как то с согласием замахал головой психотерапевт, он мне не помогает конечно, но чем черт не шутит.
Как то не плохо пошел золофт сначала, или я уже не знаю, что там хорошо пошло- вся тяжёлая артиллерия, капельницы витамины мануальный терапевт декаместазон- 5 дней, и руку у меня свернуло с треском, всю правую сторону от пальцев до стопы.
После спазмов немного помогал фенозипам, их не убирал, но потом было легче, плюс Мидокалм.
Мне и сейчас от Мидокалм а легче, но сколько его можно пить, уже 10 лет на нем.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> митриптилин тоже хочу, но нужно рецепт.


попробуй выписать рецепт.Мне кажется он эффективег в связке -габапентин -мидокалм. 
На ночь периодически принимаю 12.5мг амика -что-то в нем есть обезболивающее.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мидокалм а легче, но сколько его можно принимать


 мидокалм принимала около 3х мес.Помню его чудодействие по вене-вся распрямилась-ничего не тянет...Верю в него.Пробую сирдалуд. Мне кажется -обезболивание есть. Утро стало более менее добрым.Не так жестко кособочит как раньше. Иногда даже пряменько встаю. Расхаживаюсь.Душ.Кофе с молоком . Иии на работу с палками.Почти что бегом. Одышка пока затмила поясничную боль. Смотрю как дышу.Какие ингаляторы эффективны .Дозировка. 
Раньше ходила-тихоход и не замечала что у меня легочная одышка. Выдох совсем затруднён. 
Сейчас обследуюсь у кардиолога. Гипотензивные меняю - отменяю бисопрололы т.к спазмы бронхов. 
Такие дела  дорогие форумчане🤗



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Меня тоже все антидепрессанты дико бодрят, мне больно и радостно одновременно. Т


амитриптилин успокаивает и сонливит. Я выбрала его. Старый проверенный. Тем более все в голос говорят что на первой линии среди АД - против нейропатической боли.
Правда побочек полно но дозировки малы. Я их не ощущаю. Препарат действует через 20-30 мин.

@Kaprikon, эта фотка ещё лучше. Хотя видно по глазам неутешительное ...ммм даже не знаю как сказать.Цвет волос необычный.Приятный оттенок.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Все не правильно делала, там целый метод лечения положением.
> Куда руку положить, как ногу.


вот так и учимся на ошибках. Иначе не получается.

День заметно прибавился.Солнышко стало чаще выглядывать.Утешает то что скоро скнину все свои теплые одежды. Хоть легче будет. Остальное как Бог даст-день за днем.Минута за минутой.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

@darling, как на него получить рецепт?
Если я не хожу почти.
Если кто-то громко 😭, довыежывался значит. Я сейчас получила такой судорожный припадок с двух сторон, что больше ничего не вытягиваю.
Причем он как обычно начался со слабости с утра. И с двух сторон.
Сейчас просто тупо болят мышцы всего тела. И все как камень.
С лева головная боль, а судорги с двух сторон. Чем спровоцировала, я пока не могу понять. Они у меня есть, с утра, но чтобы такой силы. Сейчас потихоньку вроде отпускает, но слева болит сильнее.
Как снять бы эти приступы, по времени я смотрела, часа 4, так и летом было. Я только обрадовалась, что такой боли сильной нет больше.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Аскамон нельзя наверное.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Я не знаю, что на это сказать даже.
Такие же припадки были после капельниц, я лежала, еле терпела.
Потом прошло, почти на месяц, два.


----------



## darling (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Аскамон нельзя наверное.


про аксамон не знаю.Мой невролог не назначает.Говорит их другой оперы.


----------



## Анюша (13 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, фотка огонь! Поверьте мне. Прекрасная кожа , губы полные, скулы высокие! Ну красотка же!  Да, глазки чуть печальные, но это поправимо, когда есть мотивация. А у вас она есть! 
Девочки, ничего у нас ещё не потерянно.  Потихоньку, полегоньку будем тянуть себя в будущее. В хорошее будущее.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Мой назначает. Я уже ничего не хочу, чтобы мне назначали.
Я бы и не двигалась совсем, он в покое начинается.
От финлепсина совсем не смогу ходить сейчас.
Он от еды наверное)) у меня когда их нет, я ем))

@Анюша, спасибо.
Это спастика на морде, круче ботекса работает))

У нее ещё было одно достоинство)) даже два, когда ноги бегали- ровные ноги и талия 56 см, там все так затянет, как фотомодель ходишь, правда и " мяю" особенно не скажешь.
Вот сейчас я ее не мерила, при спазме с двух сторон, наверное как у Барби была.

Кофе помогает.


----------



## Анюша (13 Фев 2022)

Мне вот только полегче стало, спала температура, чую что сил нет уже моральных лежать, сварила мыло, как раз с маслом кофе -) . Думаю, вот идея, мыть попу и сгонять целлюлит 😆  конечно так не будет, но просто приятно думать, что ты хоть что то делаешь для себя полезного.



Вообще при болезни странные вещи ощущались.
Много кто в городе так же болел, и всё спрашивали, а кости ломило, мышцы болели??  Меня это в ступор вводило.. Потому что кости у меня всегда "ломит", и мышцы всегда болят. Но на фоне простуды не могла понять, от чего это они всё болят, потому что спала отлично, ночью не просыпалась ,хвост не отваливался . Но как только температура спала.. Всё.. Капец, опять чую свою поясницу, плечи, руки, не могу найти место ночью что бы устроится без катаклизмов через 5 минут " Лежания в какой то позе " . 
Что за бред!  Вот меня температура спасала, от акцентов. Теперь всё по новой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Анюша, спасибо.
> Это спастика на морде, круче ботекса работает))


Ни фига, красоту ни чем не скроешь, ни ботексом, ни спастикой -)


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Массаж сгоняет целлюлит и баня.
Кофе не знаю, я его внутрь в основном.
У меня такое лекарство после таких судорог- кофе и сигарета. Обезболивание по- Русски.

Ох и чудесно я хожу сейчас, белка оказывается была " цветочком".
@Анюша , я не знаю, но если у меня правая сторона так давно " барахлит", то значит все массаж, иголки, и поч. Помогало. Я довольно приличная была, не как 🐕 динго. Бассейн тоже, как на ура это снял. Когда я ещё о проблемах не задумывалась. А про всякие души Шарко, вихревые ванны я вообще молчу.
Блин, как нужно дофига в себя вложить, чтобы прожить немного.
Сейчас бы если работать могла, так бы и дальше " тарахтела", наверное.
У меня после уже работы были направлены на поддержание "мну", что нафиг перечёркивает весь съеденный дофамин. 
Лежу не знаю, что сожрать, у меня тромбоциты там зашкаливают и отток от черепухи нарушен, финлепсин может не помочь.

Самый ужас этой ерунды, что перед приступом мышцы абсолютно мягкие, я ещё порадовалась, что это так.
Ходить на этом плохо, поэтому слабость. А потом мозг там решает, что он дофига меня расслабил и получите. Теперь спадает потихоньку, с ног начиная, если приступа больше не будет, значит еще будем весну встречать.
Завтра день святого Валентина).



А это состояние после праздника))



И глаза в" трубочку", мне там как темный бантик завязали на затылке.
Я не пойму, от чего так прихватило.
Лежать то толком я давно не могу.
Или оно как зебра, пару дней, чтобы побыть человеком, а потом, извитые, распишитесь. То же было перед этим, когда я питалась феваринами, и всем в куче, лишь бы боль прошла. Она, проходит, день на 4 сама по моему, без фармы.
@Анюша , была корона?
Мне многие жалуются на неврологию потом, и память.
Кроме короны был грипп какой-то дебилтный, в году ещё до царя гороха, вот после этого гриппа я первый раз стоя и спала пару дней, а точнее с месяц.


----------



## Lin0608 (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А это состояние после праздника))


Простите если что не так) случайно начала читать эту тему, подскажите пожалуйста, что у вас за диагноз? И ещё, вы очень сильный и позитивный человек! Желаю вам здоровья от всей души)


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

@Lin0608, -церебральная атрофия, с тоническими спазмами, парез правой стороны тела.

@Анюша, температура была высокой?
Я не могу понять, что меня так скосило. Температура у меня есть, но не большая. Ночью ничего вроде бы было, сейчас головная боль с одной, в глаз лупит со всей дури.
Короче, точно от еды. С непревычки.
У меня финлепсин заканчивается, на улице ветер, сдует пока дойду.


----------



## Анюша (13 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, ко вид не обнаружили..  Я ужт надеялась , что "квоту " На год получу.. Хрен там. Нету вируса по их тестам. Ну значит буду по штрих коду знакомой ходить, один фиг никто его толком не проверяет, всё делают вид, что наводят телфон, и смотрят  , что там появилось 🤣
 Бесит эта фигня, всё понимают, что лажа, но всё играют в эту игру. 
Бред..  Ну что ж сделать, такое у нас государствство сейчас - играющее. 
А души Шарко... Это эпопея из прошлой жизни.. Щас никто и не сделает, за просто так. 
Вот что помню, мы жили на Камчатке, и была тьма путевок, на наш полуоствор... Горящих, бесплатно, и приезжали в мой посёлок отдыхающие, лечиться в водах. Сейчас сколько не искала, неа, цена не подъёмная... Совершенно не реально поехать полечить себя в России. И билеты и сам курорт. Бесит однако.

@Kaprikon, какой такой от еды 🤧, нет конечно. Еда только поможет,   темп 37-37, 3 . Иногда 37,5 . Это всё   предел. 
Не переживайте даже, всё этим болеют сейчас. Антибиотики не пить, вот С, вит  В, , горло полоскать, каждый час  . И терпения.

@Kaprikon,  вас то точно сдует.. , это я попу наела. Аппетит никогда не пропадал, даже когда лежала с темп. Смотрю за год, не влазию в джинсы прошлогодние ... Ухххх  ну и ладно,  попа не голова, поправилась и ок, вот если бы голова распухла на такие размеры, я бы переживала   . Так что всё у вас хорошо. Главное нос по ветру 🙃


----------



## Lin0608 (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Lin0608, -церебральная атрофия, с тоническими спазмами, парез правой стороны тела.


А из-за чего такой диагноз, если не секрет?


----------



## горошек (13 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, тоже хотела сказать про вашу фотографию. Несмотря ни на что, выглядите замечательно и моложаво. Причём, какой-то утончённой красотой. Давно пытаюсь вспомнить, кого мне напоминают ваши фото. Кажется, девушку с какой-то картины… Но вспомнить так и не могу.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Из - за МРТ головного мозга, и из-за инсульта. Ну а судорги, они на лицо.
Психиатры так определили, что это тонические судорги, а в МРТ все написано. Отправили улучшать кровоток и искать причину экспирамидных нарушений. Ну я его и улучшаю, как могу.
Парез видно, у меня рука прижата и нога, по ЭМНГР он спастический.
По моему, он черт знает какой.
Выгибало сейчас всяко разно, с двух сторон. К мышцам не дотронуться рукой, все горячее.
Вот нужно как то так сделать, чтобы судорог не было, тогда чуть лучше.
Даже 5 дней передышки уже хорошо.
До этого с прошлой осени лупило каждые 6 часов, я встать не могла.
Потом даже не сообразила, что вся правая сторона не работает, ходить нога во внутрь, и не в какую, в бедре.
Такое ощущение было, что как бы что то мешает, и это временно. Ну вот и хожу, с прижатой рукой и ногой. Не далека правда, но можно и все надеюсь немного разработать. Там где рука мышца очень сухая, или связка, руку просто сжимает на следующий день, как я не стараюсь.

@горошек, Монализу наверное, которая улыбается одной половиной рта) или девочку школьницу, которой очень плотно заполни косички, мне затылок тянет крепко. Я себе лично вот это напоминаю.


----------



## горошек (13 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...Я себе лично вот это напоминаю.


В чувстве юмора вам тоже не откажешь!


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

@горошек, так оно так и есть.
Самая прелесть этого дела, когда судорги закачиваются, все так постепенно расслабляется.
Главное во всем найти что то хорошее.

@Анюша, мой невролог тире мануальный терапевт обещал в моем диагнозе жирение. Но у меня этот фокус не проходит, так как давно тренированы. Чтобы победить хватательно- сосательный рефлекс, нужно есть чайной ложкой. Еды меньше, ну и попа. К тому же он у меня давно заменён кофе. И поел и попил.
По большому счёту, если это давно, я почему-то при судоргах и в детстве не попала особо. Очень меня родственники любили, я конфеты им из садика носила, да и вообще. А при испекании и приготовлении, я писала уже, все решалось очень просто - пластырь на пасть- это в подростковом возрасте.
Со времён он исчезает, этот рефлекс.
Блин, я шее дотронуться не могу.

Меня сдует, только потому, что у меня рука эта реально лёгкая, как пустая.
Как парус ее по ветру разве держать, так ещё тормоз нужен, чтобы мимо аптеки не пронесло.

Я помню меня в детстве отправляли с собакой гулять,там был такой хороший эльдер терьер, они весят больше меня сейчас. Ему нравилось, он меня гулял скорее, меня несло за ним , а тормозила я только каблуками. На шпильках, давно так удачно хожу, мне легче. Аля собачьи упряжки. Ну и координацию развивала, ну там чтобы народ не сбивать.

Рука давно эта, поэтому так и гуляли.


----------



## Lin0608 (13 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, здоровья Вам и всего самого наилучшего)


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

А так, как только надо мной с этим парезом не " издевались". Никто не мог предположить, что эта рука нормально не работает, ну и я в том числе, ну сидеть на уроках трудно, может всем так, ну придерживаю ее за локоть. Короче, не правильно я ее пронесла как то, пошел спазм, как я сейчас знаю, начали болеть зубы все. Как сейчас, каждые 6 часов. Аналгин пачка за пачкой, ноль эффекта. К зубному, та мне бормашиной советской все зубы пересверлила, боль не проходит и всё. Не помню, наркоз то при этом был, по моему на живую.
Прошло через месяц только. Как я умудрилась как то научиться эти спазмы снимать, в основном зарядкой, ну и диетой. И так хорошо прошло, что я в волейбол играла хорошо, все долго правда это. Может переросла просто.
А так мне Америку открыли, что у меня плечо вперёд, так я им дёргаю с 6 лет, оно назад, все просто Ватсон. Сейчас уже не дёргаю, не дёргается.
Меня поэтому и не берут лекарства никакие, чем я вызываю бурное негодование неврологов и психиатров.
Вот я и сейчас хочу, как на картинке нога в сторону, палец не сосу правда,  несу одну руку в другой. Какие тут таблетки помогут, с такого возраста если это. Я там долго соображала помню, сгибаешь руку подворачивается нога, приспособилась как то, или оно само приспособилось. Мелкий такой "каталепс".



@Lini0608, спасибо, стараемся.
Посмотрю вашу, тему, в чем у вас проблема.

@Lin0608, я посмотрела, что вы сделали операцию. У меня там тоже в пояснице листез, и шейный отдел задет, но я думаю это связано.
Операцию я не делала, так как перебивалась и спину особенно не берегла, просто совсем. 
Сейчас не знаю откуда идут проблемы, долго толкали туда и сюда, больше к психиатрам, те проблему решить не смогли. Инсульт в 6 и сорок лет, очаговые поражения в белом веществе, Межполушарная ассиметрия, двухсторонний дискомодклярный, стеноз устья па.
Причину можно брать любую, все отключено,ниже ключницы.
Лирика и пребагалин немного спасают. Жжения всегда, как ожег.
Особенно, если лежать на спине.
Мучаю зарядкой, пью таблетки бестолку. Вроде бы правая сторона " бегала" не как ей положено, спастический синдром.
Ещё долго бегает, мне ещё два года назад сказали, что приехали.
Сопротивляюсь.


----------



## Lin0608 (13 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, желаю вам все-таки наконец-то найти причину и жить максимально комфортно)


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2022)

Спасибо.

Там есть ещё пару моментов, мне не стали трогать поясницу, пояснив, потому, что это заденет вышележащие сегменты . А боль в ноге - как перемежающую хромоту. Это год назад. Стопы горят, потому, что сигнал где то проходит не верно. Может так корешок восстанавливается.  Кровоснабжение, УЗИ вен. Много способов узнать причину. Элементарная большая нагрузка, не удобная обувь.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2022)

По моему погода это спровоцировала)
Ветер был сильный.
Какой то криз. Я его не успеваю " отловить", когда начнется. 
Так было, когда я на прием к врачу ходила. Все хорошо, и тут спазмы с двух сторон.
Нога опять во внутрь.
Про женние: вроде во сне, тело когда расслаблено, стопа натягивает ногу.

@darling, Вы себя как чувствуете на финлепсине?
У меня нет сильных болей, не считая того, что не дотронуться к трапеции и к шее.
Но и ходить я не могу.


----------



## darling (14 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы себя как чувствуете на финлепсине?
> У меня нет сильных болей, не считая того, что не дотронуться к трапеции и к шее.
> Но и ходить я не могу.


я на габапентине 300-600мг в день
плюс амитриптилин 12.5 на ночь при болях  1-2 мг сирдалуда. Этот микс хорошо действует  на меня.
 Главное не засиживаться и незалёживаться.И всё ОК!
Габу закончу попробую финлепсин. Доктор,которую ценю рекомендует его.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2022)

У меня сегодня сильная дистония, ходить не могу совсем, все дёргается.
Габапетин я пробовала, он мне все превращает в кисель, а потом все опять. Черт знает, что делать.
Пытаюсь работать, и с утра успела поесть немного. Пока спазмы были меньше. Боли нет, практически.
Голова как у Горгоны опять. Мышкой поклацаю, опять лежать. С утра думала свалюсь, но до кухни добежала.
Как то нужно до врачей добраться, с табличкой наверное. Что я не с ума сошла.
Смотрю видимо, все так здорово лечиться у всех.

На видимо все лечиться.
Давали направление в ГБУ 2. В центр экспирамидных расстройств. Там хрен сидит один, на приёме. Меня выгнуло дугой, когда МРТ доставала, он сказал, что мне дорога в ПНД. Пришла в ПНД, мне дорога к неврологам.
Сейчас пять шагов, лежу. 
Скулы сводит, и мышцу под затылком с двух сторон, ну и горло среди.

@darling, между ними разница- как то он странно действует, финлепсин.
Но боли точно нет, во всяком случае пока нет. Габапетин по моему расслабляет все сильнее, я его пила сначала, по моему он не плохо подходил. От финлепсина все как ватное. Вы его по рецепту покупаете, габапетин? По моему он лучше.
Если у Вас такая доза, то сколько упаковок нужно на месяц?
Я их по детски как то пью, одну габапетинину. Финлепсин с утра и вечером, и вечером не всегда.

Сейчас по вацапу добилась рецепт на это финлепсин. Нет спазмов, но руку тянет, и все онмевшее. Не приятно, но зато не больно.


----------



## darling (15 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Габапетин по моему расслабляет все сильнее, я его пила сначала, по моему он не плохо по


да-да точно ватное.Помнишь писала что вышла на улицу после карбамазепина и ноги не идут. Как кукольная кукла-ноги заплетаются.

Габу дают без рецепта.Покупаю канон-фарма самый дешевый. В сутки не более 2 капсул-600мг А больше и не надо Чем меньше-тем больше эффект.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как то нужно до врачей добраться, с табличкой наверное. Что я не с ума сошла.
> Смотрю видимо, все так здорово лечиться у всех.


обязательно пробуй добраться. Настойчиво и твердо.Иначе никак.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2022)

Ваф, получилось немного поработать сидя, почти 8 часов. Пока боли нет, полность не сокращаются мышцы- в ноге, руке, и в шее, вернее наверное не распрямляются. Справа.
Смотрела вчера "весёлые" картинки, как люди двигаются с половиной тела.
Так у них "до пояса", можно руки применять. А тут ровно пополам, что рука, что нога. Пока сидела,чего делать нельзя,  потом в ванной стоп я не чувствую совсем. Вернее искажено восприятие. Вода кажется горячей, а вообще можно сказать, что просто никакой не кажется. 
Мозг варит, тело не хочет двигаться, хоть убей.

Да, Габапетин идёт легче и можно сказать, приятнее что-ли.
Финлепсин, все равно  болевой синдром  до конца не снимает.
Везде написано габа по рецептам, я уже приуныл совсем. Нужно ещё туда как то добраться в аптеку, рецепт курьеру нужен,мне бы продали.
Спазмов нет)) Отключило, но их нет.
Посмотрим, обычно все как то по времени. У меня парез в районе с-7д1и ниже. Все равно нужна схема, как снимать болевой синдром.

Замучали меня эти "самоудушающие" руки.
Спазм всё-таки пошел, от самых пальцев, это не я так повернулась, я так стягивает шею- бецепс, плечо, ну и выше.



От воды.

Добиваюсь врачей, когда хоть немного легче, если бы это что то решало. 
Не знаю, как это лечиться, никак, сводит эту руку, как ящерице, ни дня без спазма. Как особую драгоценность ее за собой таскаю, она практически бесполезна. Пару кружек помыть, и пару часов за компом.  Я понимаю, когда паралич, и там не двигаться ничего. А тут черт тщетно пытается, в основном по моему, занимается  стягивание затылка и часть горла сборку, и болтается на шее.
Тут даже не понятно, что отключено больше, ЛФК шишонина я делать могу, т.е шея помягче. А вот ниже...
На меня один невролог смотрел(иголки мы с ним кололи, и заодно милоксикам), ему наверное самому не понятно, как я двигаюсь, вернее двигалась: так и говорит, что шея помягче, а тело не помягче. Вот поэтому и называю себя "головой на ножках". И мой уважаемый мануальный терапевт устал мне голову поворачивать. Она все равно смотрит на поражённую конечность, как ее не верти.
Так он тоже все на мой постоянный кофе ругается. Говорит, что для мозга хорошо, а остальное?
Я сама чувствую, что тело как бы выразиться " расколото", вернее мозг его таким ощущает. Из двух половинок. Такое бывает при шизофрении, но те вроде бы это не чувствуют, или молчат про это, скрывают. Я бы любую гадость бы сейчас съела, от шизофрении, от чего угодно- так наоборот говорят нельзя.
Там ниже под рукой ещё и правый бок стянут, компенсационная скрутка, во как. Держалась же эта рука столько лет как то.
Так там межполушарная ассиметрия по МРТ, шизофрениики бредяд. А я этот "официально" чувствую.
Вот так сейчас было, на фото


----------



## darling (15 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ваф, получилось немного поработать сидя, почти 8 часов. Пока боли нет, полность не сокращаются мышцы- в ноге, руке, и в шее, вернее наверное не распрямляются. Справа.


🙌 🙏 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> нужна схема, как снимать болевой синдром.


с огласна.
Комбинация состоит из АД -миорелаксанта-конвульсант -габа или прега.
Надо подбирать -пробы и ошибки.Хорошо обезболивает амитриптилин Даже 25мг на ночь утром вызывают сильную потливость.Прихожу на работу как из бани. Венлафаксин-сильно активирует и бодрит. Неусидчивость-это пренеприятно. Не пробовала дулоксетин. 
Из милрелаксантов-сирдалуд и мидокалм.Мидокалм мягче.Его можно днем принять.Сирдалуд 2 мг вызывает сонливость и полное равнодушие.Зато боли нет.
ОЙ всё так сложно и просто....

Мммда-шея натянута....сопереживаю. @Kaprikon, но не опускай руки. Ты умница.🌹🥀🍁🌷


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2022)

@darling, аминотрептилин он по рецепту?
Выбросила я его зря.
Помогал мне Мидокалм столько времени. Сирдалуд в дозе 12!  Может его так и надо.
Нейролептики нельзя.
У меня и нога одна вот так стянута.
Завтра нужно как то проскочить между вот этим цирком, как на картинке, чтобы он был поменьше за рецептом и в аптеку- такси наверное, и туда и туда метров пару км((
Многие заменяют амин золофтом, от амина сердечко сильно шалит.  У меня там местное нарушение проводимости- все стянуто вправо.
Мне клонозепам назначали, я особенно не поняла эффект. Был наверное. Фен немного это снимает, но не будешь же на нем вечно, если такой спазм каждый день.

Лирика))
Я тут к себя в запасах ее случайно нашла, в невыбрлшенных.Отругал себя, что столько мучалась летом. Она хорошо снимает болевой,  но не везде есть и на тебя смотрят, как на идиота, когда просишь рецепт. Хотя штука то, что надо. Я когда нашла, берегла, ела там по одной таблетке, потом габа пошла. Мне за всем этим нужно идти.
Трамадол + Лирика, почти человек.
Мидокалм+ фенозипам тоже.
Я Веселого вспоминаю, что все таки не плохо идёт золофт после спазмов.
Шея это цветочки, мне ноги руки сводит то с одной стороны, поочередно. Когда одновременно, там потом и лежать больно, к телу не дотронуться,все горячее.Сегодня тьфу тьфу, уже второй день такого нет.
Хотя я работала.

Делоксетин хороший. Я на нем была.
Велаксен меня тоже бодрит сильно и феварин. Но боль снял велаксен + габа. Я уже там не разбирала особо, больше трёх дней трясло, мне все равно было от фармы помереть или просто естественным образом.
Самый ад начинался после приема эглонила. Доза самая маленькая.
Парез в руке спастический.
Я раньше работала сидя на корточках.
Потом сидя на коленях, чуть вбок.
Пробовала стоя, рычаг вроде больше, крутит ещё сильнее.
Сегодня плюнула, сидя уже.
Чтобы снять судоргу в руке нужно походить, держа ее за локоть, а потом медленно отпустить.
Я обычно пытаюсь просто не обращать внимание не на что, переключиться, пока меня вот так не скрутит, как на фотографии или не "выключит".
От работы в основном ощущение хорошее  морально,  хоть зубами, но работаю.  Я мучаюсь, если нет работы.
Так не привычно себя в таком состоянии ощущать - держалось раньше большая часть дел на мне.
А тут никакой пользы.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сирдалуд в дозе 12!


табл 4 мг - пополам - получается 2 мг Так верней.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> завтра нужно как то проскочить между вот этим цирком, как на картинке, чтобы он был поменьше за рецептом и в аптеку- та


пробуй-обязательно проскочишь. Медленно но верно.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сегодня тьфу тьфу, уже второй день такого нет.
> Хотя я работала.


вот и славно.
У меня тоже судороги-сводит голени и ступни ног. Перед сном мажу лимонным соком.Принимаю-
-кальция глюконат
-пананангин.  Кальций-магний-калий.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> амина сердечко сильно шалит.


амик хороший но побочек много.Потливость ужасная. 12.5 мг на ночь не более начала принимать.
Габа по надобности.Сирдалуд 2 мг на ночь.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> От работы в основном ощущение хорошее морально, хоть зубами, но работаю. Я мучаюсь, если нет работы.


молодца Так держать


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2022)

@darling, спасибо.
Сирдалуд в дозе 2*6=12мг, очень мне не плохо шли после спазмов 👍 
Идут эти судорги сами по себе, по времени. Не от чего не зависит. Ни от работы, ни от зарядки. Просто сильнее или слабее, иногда серией. Скручивает со стопы начиная, я и лимоном и медом всем перемазано.
В зависимости от силы спазма наверное болевой синдром. Если я колено сломала при этом, то там сила хорошая.
Буду пробовать финлепсин по максимуму, я все дозы не те ем,иному меня вес 50 кг, 170 рост.
Есть ещё вальпорат, не пробовали.

Ногу когда судоргой сводит, нужно стопу на себя потянуть немного.


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

Позвольте и я тут напишу... Как объяснить... Лежал в неврологии 2 недели. Капельница пентоксефиллин 10 Шт таблетки амитриптилин на ночь  сначала 12.5 потом 25 и прегабалин сначала 75 2 р в день потом 150  и
Мидокалм 2 р день 150
Норм ощущения в общем были. Стало легче немного.

А в выписке только  АД дулоксента 30 мг месяц потом 60 8 мес
вит B
Артра... (как многие говорят бессмысл )
И Мидокалм... У меня и так слабость. Ну и не сводит особо ничего.

Болит когда хожу... Даже немного.
Ягодица потом нога до колена и потом поясницу слева сковывает...

Сидя болит меньше.
Лёжа тож.

При этом моя реакция  на дулоксенту никому не интересна... Поначалу попоносил... Щас вроде норм. Но эффекта от него маловато.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2022)

@Денис84 , приблизительно где-то так мне выписали в клинике лечения боли, только сначала этот эглонил, а потом лирика + трамадол, плюс этот Дулоксетин.
Эглонил не шел, а остальное потом ничего.
Рецепты закончились, каждый раз за ними нужно идти, а слабость как раз в ногах, в руках гипертонус.
Лежа мне не лучше, после движений немного.

Эффект смотря какой, я тоже сначала думала, что у меня спазмы от золофта.


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

Так же и за дулоксентой надо ходить... Невролог в поликлинике... Без комментариев. 
Невролог в краевой... Ну вот такие предписания... Щас попрошу докторов глянуть моё КТ l4 l5... и пкс . Может чего и увидят...


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2022)

Денис84 написал(а):


> При этом моя реакция на дулоксенту никому не интересна... Поначалу попоносил... Щас вроде норм. Но эффекта от него маловато.


да,и стоимость у него оххх. Я начала принимать-тошнота,головная боль.Не выдержала,выбросила. Точно также венлафаксин. Один амик стойко держится.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Лежал в неврологии 2 недели. К


хорошее лечение. У меня примерно такое же было в декабре.
 Невролог платный и капельницы на дому-всё платно.В поликлинике один невролог-всё по шаблону.Да бог с ними-деньгами.Лишь бы помогало.

Хондропротекторы больше не применяю. Толку от них -ноль,у меня по крайней мере.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Болит когда хожу... Даже немного
> Ягодица потом нога до колена и п


тоже боль-тягота при движении,но расхожусь и не больно.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Невролог в поликлинике... Без комментариев.



👎


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

Я не могу "расходится" ((


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Рецепты закончились, каждый раз за ними нужно идти, а слабость как раз в ногах, в руках гипертонус.
> Лежа мне не лучше, посл


надо с рецептами что-то решать. Пусть выписывают долгосрочные-на 6мес хотя бы. Вверху рецепта нужно написать "для хронического больного" и на сколько дней упаковка.Печать врача. Наши так пишут. Себе как-то выписывала долгосрочный,но с ним в аптеке заморочка. Фармацвты смотрят-смотрят ....ничего не понимают. И забирают рецепт. Одна "Живика" хороша,там грамотные фармацевты.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Я не могу "расходится" ((


понимаю ,что тяжело.
Отчего не можешь? Не видела твою темку,потом прочту если есть она.


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> понимаю ,что тяжело.
> Отчего не можешь? Не видела твою темку,потом прочту если есть она.


Просто не могу и все... Становится больнее.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2022)

@darling, вот спасибо за" с хроникой болью". А я хожу по этим врачам каждый раз, через не могу. 
@Денис84, я уже тоже не могу расходиться. Блок КПС, а диск l4-l5, ногу таскаю за собой. У меня там стопочкой все диски12345 онемение по всей ноге и стопа во внутрь.
Я вот с этим блоком КПС "рассидеться" не могу, и разлежаться на спине.
Расходиться на" расстояться "до кухни ещё получается, на расстояние до аптеки не могу. Расходиться не может наверное потому что больно.
Я ее выпрямить не могу, у меня при этом искры из глаз, и на сколько я привычная- выть хочется и матом ругаться.



Но у меня выше, до глаза.
Меня одно  злит, но нет там чувствительности, почему такие боли сильные, что ничем не снять.
Я к врачам уже год не за лечением хожу, мне все более менее понятно.
Неужели никак не возможно снять болевой синдром. Или уменьшить.
Я очень не плохо жила, когда было онемение, не приятно немного. Не знаешь как идти, но к этому организм приспособиться может - идём идём по приборам, полет нормальный, продолжаем в том же духе.
 А вот к болям и атрофии я была не готова.
Были сильные, но они были проходящие и спазмы были, но хоть что то помогало.

Столкнулась тут с тем, что оказывается трамадол, это плохо, Лирика плохо, а кататься и выть и снимать боль кофе, это хорошо.

@Денис84 , я тему вашу посмотрела и фото. А как сейчас дела?
Там очень не разборчиво описание снимков.

Очень долго говорили, что при ходьбе у меня остановленное падение вперёд. По большому счету, я этого ничего не ощущала, никаких остановленных падений.
Потом вроде бы оказалось, что там блок в кпс и парез в руке, не полный.
Порок развития.


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon  дела... Не очень (
Неврологических дифицитов как я понял нет... Есть боли (( в движении 
Сидеть могу но не шипко приятно(


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2022)

У вас на фото действительно стянута грудная клетка, и плечо внизи вперёд.
А тазобедренный сустав как?


----------



## Денис84 (16 Фев 2022)

Наверное стянута. Но проблем с ней не было...
 А то что я винтом это и по фото видно и по КТ. 
на пояснице слева как будто тяж. 
При этом правое крыло таза выше левого на сантиметр где то.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2022)

Я за своим " пороком развития" давно наблюдаю. Спазмы и онемения я снимала движением , оно проходило.
Не могла долго понять откуда он идёт- проверяла так, в зале качала стопу спазм есть, покачала легче, и дальше на все группы мышц с верху вниз - вроде бы фиксирована стопа.
То же массаж, делаю массаж и мышца расслабляется, квадратная ноги спереди, она жестка очень. Радостная иду домой, и опять с низу вверх, и я падаю.
Дистония стопы , а в голове правосторонняя ассиметрия.
Меня этими гиперкинезами Скручивает каждый раз, они сильные, колено ломала, не все, место прикрепления.
И в пояснице справа у меня тяж, и бедро вперёд.

Когда уже только на корточках сидя работать смогла, чувствую, что бедро уходит во внутрь, блок КПС справа.


----------



## darling (17 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Идут эти судорги сами по себе, по времени


у меня судороги по ночам.Да ,что по ночам! В дневное время неловкое положение и сводит. Сводит в икроножных мышцах и выше,по задней стороне бедер. Начались с приемом верошпирона.Дозу убавила до минимальной.
Принимаю панангин и кальция глюконат.
Не знаю,правильно или нет. Кардиолог сказала,что причин судорог-много! Надо разбираться.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> почему такие боли сильные, что ничем не снять.


я всю боль заглушила леками🤔
триада:амитриптилин+габапентин+сирдалуд.Дозы варьируют.Иногда вообще ничего не принимаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2022)

@darling , где сводит:



Я думаю, что сводит вот поэтому:



Вы действуете на мышцы Милоролаксантам, на мозг антиконвульсантом, а пораженин местное.

Я имею ввиду не мышцы виноваты и не мозг. Сигнал плохо поступает по такому нерву, вот и сводит.

Я не вижу особого " кайфа" в сросшемся листезе, потому, что жёлтая связка местами превратилась в кость, там корешку этому бедному не пробиться никак. И пить при этом можно, все, что угодно. Ради себя успокоения. Нога не ходит и все+ ТБС болит.
Меня тут развлекали с начала болезни, что я могу " использовать ногу как костылик" , сигнал не поступает, и в ноге спастика.
Я сначала понять не могла, что мне сказать пытаются, такое представить как то  жутко.


----------



## La murr (17 Фев 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Кардиолог сказала,что причин судорог-много! Надо разбираться.


Лариса, ну и послушайте врача. И разберитесь.
У меня муж страдает от судорог.
Снимал их финлепсином.
После консультации у врача, выполненного УЗИ сосудов нижних конечностей, ему добавили аспаркам, курантил и пентоксифиллин.
Говорит, что стало легче, даже к финлепсину гораздо реже обращается (почти не прибегает, я бы сказала)...


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2022)

Пентоксифилин этот тоже по рецепту.
У меня тромбоцитоз этот, меня психиатры и не хотят лечить, потому, что проблема в другом.
Что толку снимать судоргу от плохого кровообращения, а не улучшать это самое кровообращение.
@La murr , что будет, если выпить милоксикам для инъекции, развести предварительно? 
Не могу себе сделать укол, с такой рукой.


----------



## La murr (17 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пентоксифилин этот тоже по рецепту.


Леночка, вот как раз с этим препаратом проблем никаких - пошла и взяла.
Часто через интернет-аптеки заказываю.
Финлепсин без рецепта не дают, впрок не запасёшься...
К неврологу попасть либо платно, либо никак.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...что будет, если выпить милоксикам для инъекции, развести предварительно?


Может быть, таблетки всё таки купить?
Мелоксикам вроде на ЖКТ негативно влияет.
Подстрахуйтесь омепразолом.
Я понимаю, что когда больно, все средства хороши, лишь бы снять боль.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2022)

@La murr , спасибо.
Я просто лекарства через курьера или мужа заказываю, говорят, что требуется рецепт.
Пока целюсь этим шприцем  
Я по моему в лоб быстрее себе попаду  

Получилось))
И заодно пару иглоукалывание предварительно, рука дёргается.


----------



## La murr (17 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, Елена, Вы героическая девушка! 
И чувство юмора у Вас отличное.


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> где сводит:


по задней поверхности бедра и голени.

@La murr, 
к кардиологу пойду когда сорбифер закончу. Сдам ОАК-гемоглобин.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пентоксифилин этот тоже по рецепту


отнюдь! Свободно продается.
Капала в/венно 10 раз в ноябре. Можно вновь таблетки начать.



La murr написал(а):


> К неврологу попасть либо платно, либо никак.


это верно. 1500 прием моего невролога. Весной надо сподобиться и посетить планово.
Самолечение вредно. Сколько денег утекло на бесполезные лекарства...


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

La murr написал(а):


> к неврологу попасть либо платно, либо никак


Неврологи у вас дешёвы однако, @darling 
А психиатры тоже?


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, Елена, у нас к неврологу можно и за 1000 рублей попасть.
А к психиатру мы попадаем раз в год во время профосмотра.
Но как-то не жалуемся ни на что...


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

@La murr, у нас наверное северная наценка.
2,4 только укол колнуть, не из спортивного же любопытства я вчера мазохизмом занималась.

1500 или бесплатно это только в частной клинике. Там и консультация будет соответствующей - а поговорить.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2022)

@Kaprikon, Елена, муж сходил за 1000 рублей в платную клинику. 
Врач-невролог выписал рецепт на финлепсин и дал общие рекомендации.


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Неврологи у вас дешёвы однако, @darling
> А психиатры тоже?


Улыбнуло.
@Kaprikon,  умница-чувство юмора на высоте😍😘
Я сама себе психиатр. Правда посещала психолога один раз и ушла перекрестившись. Напрасно потраченное время.
Невролог дешево по сравнению с мега.У нас же провинциальный городок.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

@darling, я тоже посещала.
Мы вместе с ним повторно читали книгу" игры в которые играют люди".
И даже записывали, я тогда не знала, что у меня проблема с рукой возникла и не понимала, записывать было трудно. Меня  улыбнуло, что он на самокате приехал, сейчас любой невролог за 1000 так делает, а тогда это было вновинку.
Я первый раз пыталась залезть на фармпрепараты, и напряжение было такое, что хотелось куда-то бежать.
Вот и " сбегала" пару раз на эти "игры".
Заодно и размялась.
А ещё раз невролог за 2000 тысячи играл со мной в игру, " выброси проблемы" , ну и заодно и рецепт на финлепсин. Но сейчас это дороже наверное.
Короче любой каприз за ваши деньги.
Мне бы поконкретнее, если я до двери только дохожу, и то, как робот.
Поконкретнее черт его знает, если психиатры пишут, что это кровообращение, а неврологи, что это психиатрия. И год все согнуто и болит, как кипятком ошпарили.
Особенно сегодня, у нас ветер сильный.
Тут ещё гипноз посоветовали, и ЭСТ.
Вот бы здорово, меня и так трясет, как Везувий.
Шампанское помогает, бокал, спросила почему- ответили, что там углекислота. Я так понимаю, что она консерватор для "овощей", потому, что иначе я свое состояние не назову.
Могу год только лежать, и то скрючено и не долго.
Причем вроде там спастический парез по ЭМНГ, рука синяя и крючком, впрочем как и нога.
А может действительно крыша совсем поехала, что так свернуло.
Пробую я аминотрептилин, пока из такой позы, как на картинке выкручусь, с меня десять потов сойдёт, аминотрептилин ещё.
Да впрочем он мне и раньше не помогал особенно.
Я ещё так "щелкаю" славно, от челюсти до пятки, справа.
По моему он настоящий этот парез, не психический. Так "живые" люди не хрустят.
Психиатр с ПНД и с Павлова говорят органика это. Наверное да, у меня стеноз устья Па ещё 5 лет назад был, и невролог тогда очень удивился,что что то проходит. Не должно наверно было уже давно проходить.
Причем они меня как то здорово " подняли", тренталом.
Все выдают вот такую бумагу , и черт знает, что делать.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

Лежу, слушаю как идиотка гипноз от депрессии, лежать на спине тяжело.
Платный психиатр 6, 5 т., неплатный ничего не назначает, говорит, что к ним не надо. Пока наверное не надо.
На платного с подбором лекарств я себе "зубы сточу", набирая текс карандашком во рту.
Может плюнуть уже на всю фарму, если оно все равно болит, на соки перейти. Не дорого и приятно.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)




----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тут ещё гипноз посоветовали, и ЭСТ.


про гипноз не знаю
ЭСТ видела пациентов на ней-когда в психиатрии работала.Жесть надо сказать. Не буду описывать.Сейчас может по другому.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Платный психиатр 6, 5 т., неплатный ничего не назначает, говорит, что к ним не надо. Пока наверное не над


психиатры самые дорогие специалисты. Вот как востребована психиатрия.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может плюнуть уже на всю фарму, если оно все равно болит, на соки перейти. Не дорого и приятно.


может и правда перейти....
ан нет -я без леков не могу -зависимая стала.Надо что-то да закинуть в рот.
Мне кажется что и боль заглушила чем-попало -что не взбредёт в мою  мммм тоже больную головушку.

@Kaprikon,держись милая Всё наладится рано или поздно


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

Мини тест на когнитивные способности:
22. Винни-Пух - это…

 поросенок
 свинья
 кабан
 хряк
 ни одно из вышеперечисленного?


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ни одно из вышеперечисленного?



@Kaprikon, это тебе. Уютного вечера.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

@darling, спасибо.
Посмотрела ЭСТ: это бредит мой мануальный терапевт - оно проводиться, если есть точный диагноз, нет заболеваний сосудов, грыж, остеопороза и стеноза, и заболевания внутренних органов.
Я себя вот так чувствую с утра, и глаза такие же , и лапы поджаты.



Так кто Вини-Пух? Это реальный тест.  
Я по утрам всякие тесты решаю, мозг немного. Математические хорошо идут, лингвистические плохо.
Я решила, что он 🐷.


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так кто Вини-Пух? Это реальный тест.
> Я по утрам всякие тесты решаю, мозг немного. Математические хорошо идут, лингвистические плохо.
> Я решила, что он 🐷.


Да, интересно. Я навскидку тоже сначала выбрала «поросёнок». Начинаешь машинально выбирать из предложенных определений в этой категории, и только потом вспоминаешь, что он медведь.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> ....Начинаешь машинально выбирать из предложенных определений в этой категории, и только потом вспоминаешь, что он медведь.


...плюшевый.


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2022)

La murr написал(а):


> ...плюшевый.


Цитирую виновника теста: Сова, открывай, медведь пришёл!


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2022)

@горошек, меня сын, когда был маленький, убеждал, что Винни-Пух медведь самый настоящий, только очень толстенький.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2022)

@La murr, вполне настоящий, только мультяшный. А где написано, что он плюшевый?

@darling, у Вас врач эндокринолог.
Слушала я долго своего мануального терапевта, а потом ещё и психиатра.
Нет у меня никакой шизофрении и кататонии, а есть сосудистая энцефалопатия. Причем сильная.
Перестала себя мучить всеми адами, у меня только глаза по 5 копеек от них, и в принципе, мне не помогает финлепсин. Разве, что если опять начнутся судорги.
Деменции у меня пока нет, но и двигаться я не могу, кроме того, что Плюшевого Медведенко с поросёнком перепутала. Как можно себя поддержать?
Трентал это хорошо,.что ещё можно попить?
Завтра куплю витамины и попробую понемногу начинать есть.
Я на погоду сильно реагирую, сегодня ветер, ну и совсем плохо.
И очень плохо лежать, а двигаться у меня получается плохо.
Как то нужно вязкость крови уменьшить, и холестерин.
Я могу прислать свои анализы Вам на почту. 
Только переневничала от таких диагнозов и таких рекомендаций.

Последние зубы сотру, на этих врачей работать

Я вот этот тест дальше пройти не могу:








						Проверка кратковременной памяти
					

Ваша память работает на -10%. Вам не рекомендуется заниматься умственной работой. Попробуйте физический труд. Или же развивайте память. Для этого существует много методик.



					trinixy.ru
				



7 сразу, и зависла


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> у Вас врач эндокринолог.


да Это мой 74летний шеф-доктор.
Ох и согрешила я с ним Образно говорю. Так-то неплохой дядька.Нашла подход к нему. Если что повышаю голос и он замолкает.Меня не переговорить 😀 😉



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет у меня никакой шизофрении и кататонии, а есть сосудистая энцефалопатия. Причем сильная.


верю. А хоть бы и шиза....каждый третий ходит с вялотекущей .Энцефолапотия у меня тоже есть. Не парюсь.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я могу прислать свои анализы Вам на почту.
> Только переневничала от таких диагнозов и таких рекомендаций.


можно и прислать.Но только мой и смотреть не будет.Он всегда говорит-это мне не интересно. Сама к нему обращаюсь когда касается эндокринологии а в частности про ожирение.

Не нервничай Прими всё как есть.

Я встала-поясница отваливается .Перемудрила со схемой .Отменила  мидокалм-начала сирдалуд. Сирдалуд мне никак-значит в сторону его.

Обкололась лидокаином.Сейчас с внучкой пойдём в фикс-прайс -раскраски купить. Котеек люблю. Было-три.Осталась одна -мурлыка  мммурррр


----------



## горошек (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А где написано, что он плюшевый?


@Kaprikon, не буду перечитывать книгу, поэтому не скажу точно, есть ли там именно это слово. Ну а какой ещё, если у Милна в книге он мягкая игрушка? Меховой что ли?


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я могу прислать свои анализы Вам на почту.


Присылай. Покажу грамотной фельдшерице. Почта в личном сообщении.

Сходили в магазин с внучкой.
Вновь на 1т.р покупок. Огурцы -грудка курочки-бананы ...всё полезное.Варю свёклу -от анемии хорошо.Ем каждый день в разных блюдах.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как можно себя поддержать?
> Трентал это хорошо,.что ещё можно попить?
> Завтра куплю витамины и попробую понемногу начинать есть.


по самочувствию и по результатам исследований.
Чувствуется приближение весны.Солнце слепит глаза. Тепло и радостно.Хоть скинуть зимнюю одежду. Хотя я всю зиму пробегаа в легкой курточке.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> И очень плохо лежать, а двигаться у меня получается плохо.


потихоньку -помаленьку Движение нужно.Щадящее.Всё получится.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Фев 2022)

@darling , если не будет, то зачем.
Котейки да, я раньше больше собак любила. С ними можно погулять.
У меня была коли и афганка.
Афганка очень красивая.
Так те с вялотекущий ходят, и работают, а я именно ходить не могу.
И весна ещё скоро.
У нас солнце редко, но так хочется.

У меня хорошая котейка была, они такие забавные, когда маленькие особенно.
Она считала, что вожак у нас.
Спать не ложилась, пока мы не ляжем.
Вечно монитор мне царапала - типа закрывай и пошли спать.
Открывала все ручки двери- провисит, и откроет.

Все вчерашние консультации закончились следующим:
Отменить нейролептик эглонил, выписать золофт. При спазмах димедрол и финлепсин.
Я всегда переживаю, когда всякие врачебные консультации.
Мне нужно работать, а шизофрения это потеря всех заказов.
Причем лечение разное, при шизофрении как раз и нужны нейролептики.


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2022)

Мои котейки -уж не помню кто
специально пробегают по клавиатуре.Мешают.
Вырали три клавиши. Поэтому дома пишу без некоторых знаков.Они  выдраны.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Фев 2022)

Смотрю я на эту фигуру, в полосатых купальниках, хорошо плывут- прошла я и до аптеки и ещё😇
Если держать руку, совсем хорошо.
Каталепсию после судорог.
Каталепсический вундеркинд & и за компом, и ходить.
Пальцы на стопах выгнуты веером, на одной.
На улице такая прелесть, ветра нет
Что мне у нас нравиться, что люди улыбаются. Короновирус не сильно сломил. Не мне, друг другу.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Что мне у нас нравиться, что люди улыбаются. Короновирус не сильно сломил. Не мне, друг другу.


у нас как-то люди пасмурны.
Это видно и на приеме врача.В поликлинике.
Особо недружелюбны.Стараюсь отвечать вежливо.По имени отчеству. Сглаживаю грубый прием моего доктора. Так бы жалоб не сосчитать.

ПС @Kaprikon, что купила в аптеке



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Отменить нейролептик эглонил, выписать золофт. При спазмах димедрол и финлепсин.


интересная комбинация.
Димедрол-то здесь какое действие проявляет.

У меня кортикальный паталогия.
Сильные головные боли.
Насчёт недружелибия, наверное да.
Я всегда не могла понять, почему у терапевтов осебено, такая интересная манера общения.
На больных то я сильно не смотрю-
А там "фрукты" ещё те.
Я то стесняюсь, когда спазмы, и вообще не сильно люблю ходить к врачам.
А народ то в основном ух какой интересный на прием приходит.
У меня больше энергии уходит, как просчитать движения, как согнуть руку, ну и т.д. Из жалоб и остаётся только выдохнуть " сильная боль в руке и ноге",  я скрываю ограничения.

Гиперкинезы, криз был четыре дня назад, должны немного спасть, если  нового не будет. Я колола себе укол, чтобы не доводить до головной боли. 



Вот так с рукой этой и хожу  
Психиатр сказал, что не нужно усиливать экспирамидных нарушения.
Что не шизофрения, я больше перепсиховала. У меня хорошие проекты по работе, 3 штуки.
Я когда работаю, даже не замечаю, что там болит.  
В Бехтерева опять, сейчас туда не попадешь, после праздников.


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @La murr, вполне настоящий, только мультяшный. А где написано, что он плюшевый?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Фев 2022)

Я на тесты без Википедии отвечаю, вот с Мишкой и "попала".


----------



## Виктор-72 (19 Фев 2022)

Привет незарезанным счастливчикам! =)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мини тест на когнитивные способности:
> 22. Винни-Пух - это…
> 
> поросенок
> ...


Конечно свинья, все съел сам...


----------



## горошек (19 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я вот этот тест дальше пройти не могу:


Я прошла до 7 уровня. Надо отдохнуть, потом попробовать ещё раз сразу с высоких, а то пока проходишь предыдущие, начинают картинки в голове путаться.
Я в работе с дошкольниками подобное практиковала. Ребёнку нужно запомнить 9-10 картинок, но ещё и время для запоминания ограничивают одной минутой. 8 картинок это уже хороший результат. Но это с детьми лет 6-и. А тут решила на внучке попробовать, хотя ей всего 3. Была уверена, что будет провально, т к в этом возрасте ещё и произвольное внимание, и произвольная память абсолютно не сформированы. Но показала ей вот эти 8 картинок, назвали с ней каждую и я убрала. Она не глядя вспомнила все 8! Я обалдела. Знает уже все марки машин, легко считает в пределах 10, называет навскидку порядковый номер в пределах 10, а тут оказалось, что может даже прибавлять 2 и сравнивать количество. Сказки тоже пересказывается слово в слово, даже длинные, а вот стихи нет, не хочет и всё.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Фев 2022)

@горошек, я тоже прошла до 7 уровня.
А дальше не могу.
У меня такие "ассоциации"
Потом надоело уже.

У деток зрительная помять хорошая.

@Виктор-72, привет.



> Доктор Ступин написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Конечно свинья, все съел сам...
> ...


Там же мед был, вот черт, конечно мишка, вот то, что он плюшевый, я даже в детстве не знала.
А Крокодил Гена наверное резиновый или из пластмассы.

А Ёжик в тумане, черт знает из чего.


----------



## La murr (20 Фев 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...А Крокодил Гена наверное резиновый или из пластмассы.


У меня когда-то была дублёнка из искусственного меха.
Подружка спрашивала: "А она из чего? Из волка?".
"Нет, из Чебурашки" - отвечала ей.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2022)

На фиолетовом спектакле февраля
У берёз очень узкие талии
Наст пожирает страсть
Блюдца глаз - проталины.

Я опираясь на замерший ствол
В стволах деревьев
Слушаю движение
Или это просто наваждение?

Смотрю на этот театральный акт
Тут все гармония,
Нам не придумать так.



Весна.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2022)

У меня генерализованная торсионная дистония.
Очень редко получается выйти на улицу. А там весна совсем уже.


----------



## darling (3 Мар 2022)

всем привет

как дела и настроение 
В четверг проснулась с болью в горле.Грешу на астматические ингаляторы Полоскание после них-обязательно.В пятницу температура и недомогание.Сегодня всё нормально если бы не начинающийся кашель.У меня это н


Kaprikon написал(а):


> А там весна совсем уже.


Время пробуждения природы. Хочется начать что-то новое. Даже шапку сегодня сменила и обмоталась терракотовым платком. Дышится полной грудью,особенно сегодня. Нашла новый путь хотьбы.

Доктор заболел-ковид.Сопереживаю. 

 Работаю полдня в инфекционном кабинете. Подписываю пробирки,печатаю списки забора мазков на ковид. Много-много мазков ежедневно. Заметила,что в основном преклонный возраст.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> генерализованная торсионная дистония.


это сокращения мышц,неконтролируемые.Так ведь?
У меня судороги так и не проходят. Уменьшила дозу верошпирона и принимаю аспаркам,кальция глюконат.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Мар 2022)

@darling, настроение поднимается, если сокращение мышц "контролируемые", чуть меньше.
А так какое настроение.
Весенне.
Мне и с палками нельзя, и без палок не очень.
Обманываю себя, когда чуть тонус пониже, немного выхожу на улицу.
Там хорошо сейчас.


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2022)

День разнится дню. Вчера был подьем.Сегодня с утра упадок и сил,и настроения. Только вышла,сразу же упала . Очень скользко. Болел и болит плечевой сустав,так и упала на него. Вызвала такси и приехала на работу.


----------



## Анюша (4 Мар 2022)

Ой девочки, весна весна.. Сегодня дождик, уж хоть бы минусов не было завтра. У нас обычно на 8 марта, снег, метель. Не охота.. Уже хочется в кросовки залезть и всё. 
Мне зять посоветовал заказы через программу делать. А я вот тундра, даже и не знала, что в нашем городе есть. Так удобно!  Всё привозят и в квартиру вываливают на пол 😆 набрала, воды, молока, ну всего тяжёлого. Теперь хожу в магаз тока за кофе и хлебом. 
Доставка 178 р. , в последний раз 30 кг было. Мама на лето сахар заказала и масло для всяких засолок. Ну красота!

@darling,  вот же! Нам падать совсем нельзя.. Никак.
У меня правая сторона после работы отваливается вся. Начиная от головы, и до попы. Уж не знаю, чуть напрягусь и всё.. И чего делать то? Аж глаз правый болит. Всё радуюсь, что у меня есть палка- колупалка 😀  что бы я без неё делала.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2022)

@Анюша, что за палка?
К тому же колупалка.


----------



## darling (5 Мар 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> У меня правая сторона после работы отваливается вся. Начиная от головы, и до попы.


Аня,что предпринимаешь,чем лечишь? ЛФКнесколько разгружающих движений?
У меня побаливает левый плечевой сустав.Иногда правой рукой поднимаю левую,так легче. Обезболивается вместе с листезом.
Ушла из пол-ки невролог,к которой всегда обращалась.
Сейчас за стеной принмает ревматолог. К ней первой обратилась по поводу листеза. Полтора года назад она сказала-листез это операция,инвалидность. От услышанных слов...впала в уныние.Доктору Ступину спасибо,терпеливо щаг за шагом пояснил,полечил и т.дхоть и виртуально.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> К тому же колупалка.


рассматривала её. Мне не подойдёт такая.Лучше круговой с колесиками массажер.Есть варежка,которой гоняю лимфу по утрам



Анюша написал(а):


> Ой девочки, весна весна.. Сегодня дождик, уж хоть бы минусов не было завтр


у нас всё замерзает по утрам,каток настоящий.Сегодня пришла без приключений. На ледоходах.Кстати они не впиваются шипами в лёд.Так ,что грохнуться можно "будь здоров!"
Купила ботинки по акции "тофа" . Хорошо держат голеностоп-слава богу! Завтра попробую выйти в них,испробовать на "скользкость" Вяжу к ним щапочку горчичного цвета. Вяжу в воротнике Шанса ,не более получаса,чтобы не согнуться в калач совсем

пс ко мне идут пациенты и сотрудники с сахарным диабетом. Консультируются по поводу сахароснижающих препаратов. Ведь они мгновенно исчезаю из аптек или цены подскочили в разы. Это касается производителей Дании,Италии,Германии


----------



## Анюша (6 Мар 2022)

@Kaprikon,  а фотку тут где то ставила. На Али купила, она как крючком, со всякими наростами. Можно достать куда угодно. Лопатки, под лопатки.. Вещь очень клёвая.

@darling, Лариса, почему не пойдёт? Она очень удобная. Руки не напрягся, там упоры же есть. А колёсики слишком мягкие, глубоко не промнешь. 
На счёт ледоходов  ого, не помогают странно, я всё хотела их купить, но так и ноги не дошли. 
Лечусь своими растирашками, и палкой - колупалкой, и тянусь. Где то за дня 3-4 проходит, если не работаю. В шее трещать стало, с правой стороны. Страшно.  
Но работу не брошу, очень люблю этим заниматься. 
Жду мешалку электрическую, почти три месяца. Очень надеюсь , что доедет до меня в это неспокойное время.


----------



## Анюша (19 Мар 2022)

Девочки, мальчики... Я понимаю, что об этом не говорят особо,  ибо черевато, но чего делать то если срочно оп? Я так понимаю, что все болты, скобы, импланты завязаны не на нашем производстве.. А наркоз? Он чей? Чего делать то если прихватит? Или как
@Весёлый в старых съёмках оп показал новокаин сразу в позвоночник? .. Куда бежать за неотложной операцией.. Может конечно, ещё что в запасе есть, но если не сейчас, а потом всё закончится.. Или чего? Ясен перец, что мы , даже через полгода не сможем сделать аналог. Или у кого всё будем закупать?
Я, Дуся, всё надеялась, в Москву съездить, на консультацию к ступину, к аиру.. Ай наивная..  У нас всё как всегда, живи одним днём.
 Запишусь в понедельник на МРТ, шея хрустит вся, голова на право не особо крутится, руки не але совсем, поясница как то не понятно, но хотя бы я знаю, что от неё ждать. Шея, руки бесят. Ничего там не было год назад, но что то же происходит. Если скрипит и щёлкает. Интересно, сколько МРТ будет стоить. В какой то пассивной панике нахожусь. Если так можно сказать. Паника пассивная.. Грустное такое  ахаха...
Низы не могут верхи не хотят. Перефразировала.

Всё

Грустно всё. Печально, безнадёжно.


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2022)

@Анюша, ну, поживём, увидим. Главное пожить. Может медицинское оборудование всё же будут поставлять? На лекарства-то санкции не наложили. Хотя лечить наших детей за границей отказались. Может Китай нам чем поможет.... Да и не все компании ушли с нашего рынка. Но радости, да, мало.


----------



## Анюша (20 Мар 2022)

@горошек, ну да, Надька умирает последней 😀 хорошая у нас песня есть про надежду. 
Конечно и я надеюсь, куда без этого. 
Достала всё свои сборы трав, буду заваривать. А то что то совсем забросила это приятное дело. Маме задание дала, что бы в этом году больше насушила листьев, будем чаи гонять со смородиной,


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> Достала всё свои сборы трав, буду заваривать. А то что то совсем забросила это приятное дело. Маме задание дала...


со смородиновым листом-это очень вкусно.
Анюша у Вас 07час утра
У нас 05
В фикпрайсе закупила дешевых чаев.Кстати есть там и хорошие. Как обычно довавляю молочко-лимон-сироп шиповника и др пряности.

Всем прииивет   🙌



Анюша написал(а):


> в пассивной панике нахожусь.


Анечка-дорогун не грусти. Всё потихоньку пройдёт-весна-обострения.
Сама в вся в леках и мазилках. Поясница тягота Коленки не согнуть и проч проч   Дыхание свистит-хрошо хоть ингаляторы бесплатно.


----------



## Анюша (20 Мар 2022)

@darling, ага, Россия она большая, во всех часовых поясах отметилась -) 
В Китае было странно, в какую сторону не поедешь, везде одно время. Не привычно. 
Я кофе с молоком стала пить, как от сахара в напитках отказалась. Ну прямо очень вкусно  мне 😇 
Ты права, весна походу так влияет, всё противно... И за окном холодно, зелени нет. Скорее бы уже одуванчики, или ещё что вылезло. Серость просто добивает. 
Сегодня сходила на рынок, купила  воск пчелиный и брусники. Половину  ягод настойку сделаю, половину заморожу - на чаи пущу. 
Жалко клоповки уже не продают.  Пару месяцев назад видела продавали, но денег пожалела 1 кг - 3 тыс. А сейчас думаю, надо было хоть грамм 200 взять. Вкусная ягода в морсах, в чаях.


----------



## darling (20 Мар 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> Скорее бы уже одуванчики, или ещё что вылезло. Серость просто добивает.


да ладно. И не заметим как благоухать всё начнёт. Я пойду вновь с мешочком мусор под окнами собирать. 
Молодец-чаи с ягодой . Тоже от сахара отказалась.Правда карамельки и халва на столе.У нас всё семейство без сахара. Кофе с молоком-вкусняшка. 

Церебролизин начала ставить. Пентоксифиллин в табл принимаю.Весна-надо обострение заглушить.  Нога стала мозжить и мураши.Поясница отваливается.А иногда скачу как кузнечик.


----------



## Анюша (21 Мар 2022)

@darling, лариса, какую халву берёшь? Мне очень понравилась от узбеков. Она не особо сладкая, как бы больше Прессованная. В общем странная халва -) 
Я вместо карамелек Гематогенки лопаю. Правда не очень, одна штука на месяц уходит, вот не пойму, почему на селёдку и сало тянет всю жизнь. Какой то хемотип  крови что-ли. 
Как кузнечик это хорошо -) 
А я что то всё не могу вернуться к жизни. Эта весна особо тяжела. 
Спасаюсь магнием на ночь и прослушиванием историка, про прошлые времена России, от монголов до революции. По 25-му  кругу...  Голос приятный, засыпаю иногда, и потом ещё приходится повтор включать.


----------



## darling (21 Мар 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> По 25-му кругу... Голос приятный, засыпаю иногда, и потом ещё приходится повтор включать.


вауу какая умничка.
Халва Азовская-мне нравится.Не нрвится то что за выходные на 3 кг поправилась. Чувствую что отечна.Верошпирон мне в помощь.


Анюша написал(а):


> ... почему на селёдку и сало тянет всю жизнь. Какой то хемотип крови что-ли.


селёдку тоже ем -с луком и подсолнечным маслом.Могу просто лук с солью и черным хлебом.
Мне самой плохо.Поясница болит.Стараюсь ходить прямо-но она тянет вниз -так легче. Корсет забыла на работе-так еле пришла домой.Да ещё без палок.
Начала церебролизин. Купила вольтарен в\м Ставлю.


----------



## Анюша (22 Мар 2022)

@darling, я читала, что соль надо розовую или чёрную использовать. Она отёков не даёт. Разный у них состав, с той солью, что мы обычно едим. 
У меня есть соль мертвого моря, так вот она практически не солёная, чуть с горчинкой. 
И чёрная есть, она пахнет минеральной водой, но солёная. 
В общем куча всякой соли есть в мире, интересно. 
Вкусно про селёдку сказала.. Завтра куплю пойду, и хлеба чёрного.. Ням ням -)


----------



## darling (23 Мар 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> надо розовую или чёрную использовать. Она отёков не даёт.


помимо соли ем селёдку,разные солёности...Исключала на время.Потом набросилась на лук с солью.Ах как вкусно,особенно сочный лучок и горяченький супец. Периодически варю простые "похлёбочки" Сегодня куриная печень в сметане.
Да,это вода даёт вес.Верошпирон дозу прибавила-вес убавился.По ногам чувствую.

@Kaprikon,


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2022)

Всем привет!
Дела так себе.
Готовлюсь завтра поработать и очень хочу на улицу, там весна.
С руками полный ужас, пальцы выкручивает веером.
Сводит бок.
Судорги достали - так и идёт с двух сторон, начинается всегда утром, и там в зависимости от настроения, могут быть одна за одной.
А могут и быстро проити.
Сегодня уже не выдержала, вызвала скорую, сделали фен.
После него легче немного
Завтра посмотрю, буду ли они с утра.

Я так интересно двигаюсь, похоже на восточный танец, хотела прикрепить видио, но оно большое.
Одна нога как у балерины, носочек вперёд, и на ципочках можно ходить.
На одной ципочке правда, но круче чем у Волочковой. Подъем такой, правильный. Руки, если согнуть, нужен о потом походить, чтобы они опустились вниз.Пальцы крутят фиги, особенно тяжело ими работать мышкой.
А фен все равно хорошо, море спокойствия, после судорог.

@darling , я тут заметила, что поясница расслабляется, если по руку положить подушку, и руку согнуть буквой г, под поясницу полотенце, под ноги тоже.
Расслабляется грудной переход- ребра и бок.


----------



## darling (25 Мар 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> я тут заметила, что поясница расслабляется, если по руку положить подушку, и руку согнуть буквой г, под поясницу полотенце, под ноги тоже.
> Расслабляется грудной переход- ребра и бок.


пробую так делать.Получается хорошо -только к вечере. Утро как всегда тяжкое .Но стараюсь. Кое-какие упражнения.А надо бы ....как правильно.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я так интересно двигаюсь, похоже на восточный танец, хотела прикрепить видио, но оно большое.
> Одна нога как у балерины, носочек вперёд, и на ципочках можно ходить.
> На одной ципочке правда, но круче чем у Волочковой. Подъем такой, правильный. Руки, если согнуть, нужен о потом походить, чтобы он


хорошо что есть такое сравнение.Положительное  



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Судорги достали


сочувствую очень.У меня незаметно проходят.Выпила воз аспаркама и глюконата кальция. Все вот эти судороги -спазмы хорошо снимает мидокалм.Это уже проверенное на себе средство.Особенно в\в -как новенькая становлюсь. Соседка -фельдшер ставит когда совсем никак.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> отовлюсь завтра поработать и очень хочу на улицу, там весна.
> С руками полный ужас, пальцы выкручивает веером.
> Сводит бок


🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## Анюша (1 Май 2022)

По телу у меня новостей нет. Руки не работают, зубы чищу левой, и то она отваливается. Обрезала старый свитер, рукава на локти, хоть чуть чтобы "не биться " Ими об углы и стены. Печатать на телефоне, а я всё только с тел делаю, не могу, не держат эти два предателя,  две мои руки. 20 мин и всё, спазм какой то идет. 
Поясницу берегу, даже в магаз сходить - корсет. Купила стельки. А кроссы не налазят с ними, сижу в шоке, новые кроссы стоят под  десятку. Ай, ну что ж. Не всё коту масленица. Но цены бесят, даже не просто бесят, а убивают. 
Это всё надо бы разместить в тему "Кто не сделал операцию "., но пустота внутри, не даёт сил рукам найти её. Поэтому прошу прощения у модераторов, переносите, куда надо. Моя жизненная сила сдохла пару месяцев назад. 😒


----------



## darling (1 Май 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> Моя жизненная сила сдохла пару месяцев назад


Анечка дорогая мне больно читать тебя.
Слова утешения не нужны.
Год назад была в подобном состоянии. Справиться сама не могла.Помогли лекарства. Да-да  Антидепрессанты и иже с ними.Нет-не призываю всем глотать АД  Но выход всегда есть и обязательно хороший.



Анюша написал(а):


> Но цены бесят, даже не просто бесят, а убивают.


на цены не смотрю. Вообще у меня зашоренность какая-то наступила.Дочь говорит-у нас бабушка на своей волне и ей хорошо. Да-верно. Сегодня у меня гостит внучка-вот настоящее счастье.
Образ жизни -разномеренно-всё по порядку. Иначе нельзя.


----------



## Анюша (1 Май 2022)

@darling, лариса да, так же пытаюсь "сделать шоры ". Но увы, эта сволочь не выключается. И да, ты права, утешения не помогут, тут надо мозг свой переформатировать. Ай как жалко, что это не диск. Но я иногда думаю, а какого я так много думаю!? Но вот, бэкап нельзя, апгрейд нельзя, и резинки супер нет, чтобы стереть, то, про что не хочу думать. И бессоные ночи затянулись.
Про табл, нету у меня такого сильно болючего сейчас. Ноет, тянет , бесит это, но нет такого, что я как раньше , что месяц не можешь встать с кровати. И вот я думаю, что я прийду к врачу, и что сказать то? Дайте мне лекарство, что бы я спала, что бы не ныло, не кололо локти, предплечья, чтобы я бодро ходить могла пару часов... Думаю,  меня пошлют на хер. Не та тема... Есть то ещё в сто раз хуже. Два раза уже записывалась, и два раза  отменяла. Самое большое, что меня скажут - пей сирдалуд. Ну в итоге платить 3 тыс за приём и за сирдалуд, который и я так уже знаю и могу купить.... Сама понимаешь... Неее, не хочу.
Думаю, просто буду жить.. Надежду убить очень сложно, главное очень боюсь, что конский хвост передавит. Хотя все врачи у нас мне говорят, что не может быть так быстро, раз  и всё. Будет  медленно и вы поймете. Да ни фига! У  меня всё резко было, вчера ходила, полы мыла, смеялась а сегодня упала в ванной и всё, встать не могу. Вот у меня всё быстро,   поэтому и страшно, и ещё потому, что "запчасти" для позвоночника не доступны будут скоро.


----------



## darling (1 Май 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> Думаю, просто буду жить..


вот это верно-просто жить день за днем ....ииии не надумывать.Случилось-да это так -а не иначе. 
Не знаю-будет ли лучше или хуже-во многом зависит от меня-моих мыслей. Принятие. 
Каждый день вижу измотанных болячками людей....у меня ещё более-менее.


----------



## Анюша (1 Май 2022)

Нарвала у мамы на даче почек смородины. Буду делать спирто- глицеринлвую вытяжку.   Запах будет огонь. Когда настоится, на слабом огне выпариваешь спирт, и у тебя чистый экстракт смородины. Маски для волос 🥰 потом волосы смородиной пахнут, даже после шампуня. Вот мозг переключать пытаюсь, что бы ещё ободрать? Берёза, хвоя тоже отлично зайдёт. Иммунитет, позитив.
Знаете, очень интересное исследование проводили "где-то там",  как альтернативный метод  пробовали использовать эфирные масла для больных раком на последней стадии. Они ставят в палату к этим больным аромалампы, с Синергетическими маслами. Задача - воздействие на дофаминовые рецепторы. И люди умирали в спокойствии, в умиротворении. Были привлечены пары, где один из них умирал от онко. И они в двоем, под воздействием эфирных масел ощущали спокойствие и не было "безнадёги и истерик.
Очень интересное исследование, и описание как альдегиды  и терпеноиды, и всякое другое, могут влиять не только физически, но и эмоционально.


----------



## darling (4 Май 2022)

Анюша написал(а):


> ... пробовали использовать эфирные масла для больных раком на последней стадии. Они ставят в палату к этим больным аромалампы, с Синергетическими маслами. Задача - воздействие на дофаминовые рецепторы. И люди умирали в спокойствии, в умиротворении.


возможно,и так.
Дома лампадка теплится с ладаном тоже спокойствие и мысли ...ни о чем.Не хочу грузить голову,она итак больна -пусть отдыхает.Никак не могу настроиться на чтение святоотеческой литературы. У меня полно книг непрочтенных. Хотя бы по абзацу,всё вперёд.


----------



## darling (7 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon,


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Май 2022)

@darling, чтение какой литературы?
Спасибо за картинку.
Я потихоньку выхожу на улицу, жду когда спастика меньше, что для меня полный кайф и выхожу.
Или когда больше, но там как робот почти и больно потом.
Все у меня есть глупая Надежда "расходиться".

Вот как бы это состояние "спастика поменьше" продлить - я уже и медитирую, и укладки меняю, не от чего это не зависит.
Могу только быстро добежать до ванной, если очень повезет, даже до кухни. Но это вечером обычно.
Иногда плюю на все, пусть дёргается, могу сделать уборку дома.
Иногда мышцы совсем мягкие,как кисель, в моем понимании это большое счастье.
Они ещё зараза как то там решают, что напряжение у них накопилось и дёргаются, у меня эти дерги их уже в печенках. С чего там накопилось напряжение непонятно.

Долму вчера делала.
Праздник же.
Материлась но делала, мужа дома нет, можно и по материться.
Плечо вперёд, пальцы веером, попробую ее сделать)
На ципочках я ещё "бегаю" иногда, присекаю конечно это дело, но оно само так получается.
Муж уже смеётся, что я такая "разная".
Мне не смешно, левая часть "мну" хорошо пытается работать, а правая как богу угодно, а не так, как я от нее хочу.
После долмы и подготовки к празднику я ещё и устала, во как!


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Май 2022)

Жду вот этого, у меня дерево за окном, но листья ещё совсем маленькие.
Вчера была первая гроза)


----------



## darling (11 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Все у меня есть глупая Надежда "расходиться".


Ну и совсем не глупая. Надежда остается Надеждой.
Утром встаю совсем косая,принимаю ванну на полчаса,т.к в ней легче распрямиться и не больно.
Постоянно делаю наклоны влево -вправо.Косая вправо-ужасти.Потом выпрямляется более менее.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вот как бы это состояние "спастика поменьше" продлить - я уже и медитирую, и укладки меняю, не от чего это не зависит.


Ты молодец-а я легкие пути ищу-таблетки глотаю.Габапентин и сирдалуд.Минимальные дозы,хоть для успокоения.
Вот карбамазепин обнаружила,что помогает,в миксе.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Материлась но делала, мужа дома нет, можно и по материться.
> Плечо вперёд, пальцы веером, попробую ее сделать)
> На ципочках я ещё "бегаю" иногда, присекаю конечно это дело, но оно само так получается.
> Муж уже смеётся, что я такая "разная".
> ...


Ты делаешь то,что должно...пытаешься таки и это здорово
Я мало физ.нагрузкой занимаюсь-плохо 
За праздничные дни -не вышла на улицу.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Жду вот этого, у меня дерево за окном, но листья ещё совсем маленькие.
> Вчера была первая гроза)


Прекрасно! Розы!


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Май 2022)

@darling, все мои "выздоровления" связаны с ванной, она меня и расслабляет и распрямляет.
Если заплыть хорошо, я и сейчас км 8-10 пройду, только толку от этого.
Теперь уже точно не ванная исправит.
А финлепсин в миксте с чем?
Мне эти все это по моему пофиг габапетин, финлепсин, сирдалуд, антидепресанты, может разве что в "миксе", причем все сразу и много, я по разному пробовала.
Зарядку делаю.
И гантелей вытягиваю руку, лёжа, только толку мало.
Я фото все пересмотрела свои с детства там везде эта рука- нога.
Мне просто интересно, как оно все двигалось то раньше. По идее не должно было, вон оказывается у организма сколько компенсаций, чтобы скрыть дефект.
Мышцы все сухие, не получается уже исправить.

Валики чуть выравнивают- под ноги, под руки.
Прошла конечно 8-10 тыс шагов после ванной- все Надежду свою тешу.
Согнулась потом в трёх местах в стопе, колене, и в бедре, как пирамидка. Ванная она не на долго, потом опять нужно.

Мне сейчас делать нечего, ну я и вспомнила, как в детстве " бегала".
Немного пройду, руку согну и падаю вперёд- подгибается колено.
Встаю и бегу назад, потом опять.
И так долго было, расходилась потом.
По чуть чуть. Лет 6 было тогда.
Лучше бы я взрослой об этом вспомнила, и делала все по чуть чуть.
И спазмы эти были всегда в детстве по утрам, тоже прошло- на лыжах я каталась и настойчиво так, ничего не получалось, по ночам судорги, ну а я все равно шла. Пока не стало получаться. Так и скомпенсирована наверное, детки умные).

Мне бы рефлекс отключить, а то он у меня хватательно& сосательный, если что в руки возьму, бегу потом кофе с сигаретой "заедать".
В детстве тоже как то на ура прошло- пластырь на "пасть" и время на еду по часам, но это уже в более менее осмысленном детстве. Сейчас не выдерживаю " по часам.



> *Бломберг-терапия ритмичными движениями* – методика, основанная на естественных ритмичных младенческих движениях (повторяющих паттерны примитивных рефлексов), которые были приспособлены для детей и взрослых.
> 
> При рождении ребенок учиться чувствовать свое тело. Сначала идет формирование ощущения своего тела, далее развитие ощущений (зрение, слух, осязание и т.д.). Рефлексы являются неврологической базой для двигательного и интеллектуального развития. В течение первого года жизни большинство младенческих рефлексов должны угаснуть или интегрироваться в более сложные формы деятельности, тогда человек совершает действия осознанно, а не рефлекторно. Но бывает так, что некоторые рефлексы не угасают, либо угасают частично. Сохраненные примитивные рефлексы перегружают мозг, вызывая трудности в социальной и образовательной жизни.
> 
> ...



Взрослым тоже показана такая терапия - для координации движений.


----------



## darling (11 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А финлепсин в миксте с чем?
> Мне эти все это по моему пофиг габапетин, финлепсин, сирдалуд, антидепресанты, может разве что в "миксе", причем все сразу и много, я по разному пробовала.


карбамазепин 200мг и габапентин 300мг -вот этот микс хорошо расслабляет и обезболивает.

Потом амитриптилин 12.5мг +сирдалуд 2мг+карбамазепин 100мг  тоже неплохо действует.

Прставила -не я а хирург дипроспан в колено.Болей нет,но по лесенкам по прежнему больно..



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне бы рефлекс отключить, а то он у меня хватательно& сосательный, если что в руки возьму, бегу потом кофе с сигаретой "заедать"


оууу интересно.Как это?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне просто интересно, как оно все двигалось то раньше. По идее не должно было, вон оказывается у организма сколько компенсаций, чтобы скрыть дефект.
> Мышцы все сухие, не получается уже исправить.


всё равно делай,чтобы ещё суше не стали. Вот тебе говорю,а сама сиднем сижу.

@Kaprikon,твою гимнастику,помнишь посылала? Хотя не всю,но отдельные движения-делаю.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Прошла конечно 8-10 тыс шагов после ванной- все Надежду свою тешу.
> Согнулась потом в трёх местах в стопе, к


оооо я столько не хожу! Маладца! Даже с работы-на работу!


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Май 2022)

@darling, я иду на "автопилоте", как робот.
Коленка- мышечная атрофия справа, от глаза до стопы.
Иду, потом складывает, как ножик перочинный.
Про рефлексы я "вкладку"сделала.
Эти не нужные рефлексы перегружают нервную систему.
Все аномалии, перечисленные в этой вкладке, кроме плохой памяти и нарушения речи и возможности завязывать шнурки у меня были в тот или иной период. Ну и я с ними " боролась" как могла. С хватательным - лет в 7, ела только три раза в день, все вкусно на утро, при готовке на рот пластырь.
Помогло.
Про остальные тоже вроде бы, я не врач, они бы быстрее разобрались наверное. Короче, чтобы их "убрать" нужно чаше делать то, чего больше боишься, что я с успехом и применяла.
Для вестибулярки всякие карусели и проч, ну и,например, степплатформа.
Беганье на носочках как то убрало хождение на каблуках.
Гепертонус в руках помогал играть в волейбол+ быстрая реакция нервной системы помогала.
Слабость мышц компенсировало постоянное ЛФК, всю жизнь.
Это я сейчас все знаю, раньше естественным казалось.
Самогипноз можно попробовать, пока не было атрофии, у меня хорошо получалось, на спине правда тяжело долго лежать.
Сейчас тоже немного помогает, но там уже расслабляться нечему.

Я и сейчас так делаю- с утра хочется цианида побольше, потом немного лучше добираюсь до кофе.
Потом самогипноз - до ванной.
После ванной лучше, и там всякие укладки положением.
Правую сторону я не чувствую совсем.
Потом уборка, если стопа повисла опять лежать немного.
Иногда мне хочется верить, что как раньше может помочь ЛФК, но нет, ничего "не включается", только болит потом сильнее. Хотя ЛФК нужно наверное, я через день делаю.
Самое хорошее, когда мышечная слабость, с гипертонусом делать зарядку хуже.
До этого пыталась себя " замучить" именно до такого состояния- до слабости, она легче переноситься.
Потом оказалось, что мышцы эти там накапливают молочка или черт его знает что, и ещё больше дёргаются, если долго заниматься, стала делать через день.






Вот такой гипноз, например.

Прочитала, что плохая память для мозга хорошо. Он чистит "кэш".
Конечно опять это исследование непонятных учённых) Интересно, где они обитают эти учёные.
Я не злой, но у меня память хорошая.
Нужно что то сделать, чтобы ее ухудшить, мозг почистит " кеш", и у меня прекратился тик по правой стороне, или я перестану с ним усилено бороться, он от этого сильнее.

@darling, от габапетина+ финлепсин чудесная реакция - мышцы как кисель, я болталась между столом и ложкой как балерина, но это лучше,чем статуей стоять там.
Не знаю, сколько его съесть нужно, чтобы такое состояние было всегда. 
Межполушарная асимметрия и мышцы все складываются стопкой, не работает не одна, не считая судорог, на Бас очень похоже (.
И мышцы все лёгкие такие, как вата, но это все равно лучше, чем гипертонус.
Гипноз наверное подействовал.


----------



## Анюша (12 Май 2022)

Девочки и мальчики! Всем привет!
Я уже второй месяц хожу в спортзал, с дочкой подруги. Так сказать, мотивируем друг друга.
Я там хожу на дорожке, медленно в горку, чуть ноги на тренажёре качаю.
Пыталась руки, но не могу, слишком больно.
И валяюсь на массажере.
Первый месяц совсем тяжко было.  Приходила домой, и просто падала. Голова кружилась, телу больно. Ну больно, это после массажера, им делать тоже больно было.
Ну в общем, хочу сказать, что болевые, основные болевые  места я размяла. Теперь уже всё терпимо. Рукам намного легче, спине тоже.
Но всё равно не могу долго ими что то делать, например тесто помять, или после работы . Спазмируется всё на какие то движения, но хожу в спорт зал, два раза в неделю, поэтому эту проблему постоянно решаю там.
Тренажёр просто огонь!
Хочу такой же домой -) 
Вот пару фоток, так он выглядит, можно время работы выставить.
А ниже  фото - я сижу на нём, разминаю полупопия -)
Вчера сделать МРТ, сегодня заберу, посмотрим что там у меня хорошего, или плохого. Хотя я надеюсь , что хорошего. Ну не может же быть всё плохо, так ведь.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> от габапетина+ финлепсин чудесная реакция - мышцы как кисель, я болталась между столом и ложкой как балерина, но это лучше,чем статуей стоять там.


ну вот! А если по половинке принимать?
Пусть кисель.
Карбамазепин -хорошо,но голова от него....ой и не поймёшь какая. Неврологи советуют большую дозировку.А я боюсь,уплыву💃Карб мне артериальное давление поднимает-не айсс!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> И мышцы все лёгкие такие, как вата, но это все равно лучше, чем гипертонус.
> Гипноз наверное подействовал.


может и гипноз.Я не поддаюсь внушению-гипнозу. Вообще,для успокоения хорошая штука.


Анюша написал(а):


> Вот пару фоток, так он выглядит, можно время работы выставить.
> А ниже фото - я сижу на нём, разминаю полупопия -)


полупопия тоже тянуще-болят.То одно-то другое. 
Красный -не поняла как он мнет?


Анюша написал(а):


> Вчера сделать МРТ, сегодня заберу, посмотрим что там у меня хорошего, или плохого. Хотя я надеюсь , что хорошего. Ну не может же быть всё плох



про МРТ-отпишись



Анюша написал(а):


> Но всё равно не могу долго ими что то делать, например тесто помять, или после работы . Спазмируется всё на какие то движения, но хожу в спорт зал, два раза в неделю, поэтому эту проблему постоянно решаю там.
> Тренажёр просто огонь!


Анюша,восхищаюсь тобой
Всё что-то предпринимаешь
После сидячего приема ягодицы совсем в "кучу" и болят "колом" Всёёё! После работы-круг с палками в парке.Хватит лени!


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Май 2022)

@darling , Анюша.
Я тоже "летала" после тренажеров.
Не долго правда, но такое было.
Полет был проделан три раза, первый самостоятельный, второй в институте травматологии, тритий с инструктором.
Длились они не долго. Я переняпрягла там что то.
Мне габапетин и Лирика силы на такие полеты хорошо настраивал.
Сейчас у меня задача попроще- выпрямить руку хотя бы в логте.
Пусть лучше вниз, чем крючком.
Так что тенажеры на кровати, с гантелей в руке)


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Май 2022)

Движения слева хорошие, справа как на " шарнирах", не вытягивает у меня уже сильная сторона слабую.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне габапетин и Лирика силы на такие полеты хорошо настраивал.
> Сейчас у меня задача попроще- выпрямить руку хотя бы в логте.
> Пусть лучше вниз, чем крючком


лирика 25мг есть.Выписала,но не принимаю.
Конечно,пусть,вниз.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Полет был проделан три раза, первый самостоятельный, второй в институте травматологии, тритий с инструктором.
> Длились они не долго. Я переняпрягла там что то.


ну вот! Надо осторожно напряги делать.Я с листезом боюсь.Когда лежу в ванне ощущаю небольшую боль в области копчика.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Май 2022)

Кто знал про эти листезы((
Написано было грыжи и все.
У меня от спастики прижало ногу в бедре, она и раньше так сделать пыталась, сейчас сильно. Поэтому и не могу ходить.
С работы все мучают, мне пять минут за компом с такой ногой и рукой просто ад и издевательство.
Я не отказываю конечно, но пока выкручусь из той буквы победы, в которую меня за ночь сворачивает, уже подвиг почти.
Гипноз действует, но не долго.
С утра мышцы были мягкие.

Все отключено справа, и тяж через все плечо.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, правильно-кто знал про листезы
если бы раньше...но поздно
пришла анальгин с лидокаином поставила -как кол стоил то в правой-то в левой ягодице

Будем жить ...слышу ежедневно в программе Союз ...будем жить-всё в наших руках


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Май 2022)

Дождь у нас зарядил, так хотелось на улицу.
Конечно, я сегодня ещё поработать за компьютером успела, пока габапетин не закончил свое действие.
У меня колом две руки и правая нога, я два года лёжа смотрю на деревья за окном.
Это страшно сначала, потом привыкаешь, к сожалению.

Я не расстраиваюсь, проблема с детства.
На меня действует гипноз.
Или это просто общее состояние.
Иногда все мышцы мягкие, но это так не долго. Сегодня почти до обеда.
У меня как у Золушки, бах и бал окончен. 
Про гипноз - в детстве у меня эта рука не работала, и были гиперкинезы, я их боялась.
Короче, решили меня покрестить.
В 6 лет. Там нужно было голову в купеле мыть и со свечкой вокруг нее пройти потом. Голову ещё ладно, а вот сгиб руки, это как раз то, что не получалось, после этого шли проблемы.
Батюшка как то это определил и взял меня за ладошку, свечку сам держал.
Мы так походили сначала, ну а потом и у меня все прошло на ок.
О чем я ему радостно сообщила.
Прошли после этого у меня все падения, года на 2.
Так что в гипноз я верю.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Май 2022)

Тонические судорги, начинается все со стопы. Нужно как то в перерывах сбегать за финлепсином, не помогает конечно, но хоть на пару часов.
Опять рассматривать дерево за окном. Я уже наверное каждый листок на нем знаю.


----------



## darling (13 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> рерывах сбегать за финлепсином, не помогает конечно, но хоть на пару часов.


у нас финлепсина и карбамазепина нет в аптеках. Есть более очищенный -трилептал.Его тоже нет. Не знаю почему.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Опять рассматривать дерево за окном. Я уже наверное каждый листок на нем знаю.


на меня раздражение напало. В лифте подвернула ногу и ударилась больным плечом-рука не поднимается.
Наверное,только природа и успокоит. Скорей бы домой.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Май 2022)

@darling, отлежитесь.
Подвернула ногу и ударилась плечо это мне знакомо.
Попробуйте отлежаться.
Я вообще " крепко" прикладывалась, поворачивала ногу и летела на плечо со всего роста, пальцы выбивала.
Стопа слабая, может держатель какой нибудь.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Май 2022)

Нет финлепсина, Катерина есть.
Остаётся только сирдалуд и более менее приличного, Катерина так себе.
Нужен баклофен, но я не могу так подобрать дозу, чтобы не было сильно й слабости в ноге.

Катена))

Телефон не знает ругательных фраз типа Катэны, Катерина ему понятнее.


----------



## darling (13 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стопа слабая, может держатель какой нибудь.


Слаба стопа. По туфле чувствую как она внутрь подворачивается. Поставила мидокалм вмышечно-голова поехала - сразу по всему телу легче стало.Вот что значит -расслабить мышцы.

Держатель-нужно обувь подбирать чтобы стопу держала. На работу тоже какие-нибудь туфлёшки специальные. А то так и разбиться можно....оххх второй раз уже. Слава богу -так обошлось.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Попробуйте отлежаться.


спасибо за поддержку Спать только на левом боку.Если во сне поворачиваюсь-больно.
Кто-то здесь писал что если боли нет-так и улыбка и оптимизм. Сегодня больно так гримаса страдающая и ....вызвала такси-скорей домой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Катена))


катэна отличается от всех габапентинов-мягкое и продолжительное действие.Хватает 300мг на весь день. Канон фарма-стразу ударяет и быстро проходит.

ой вмешалась -не в тему-простите



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет финлепсина, Катерина есть.
> Остаётся только сирдалуд


принимай сирдалуд 4мг на ночь-неплохо
у нас карбамазепина нет в аптеках. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нужен баклофен, но я не могу так подобрать дозу, чтобы не было сильно й слабости в ноге.


баклофен ....не почувствовала его действия Большие дозы побоялась принимать


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2022)

Весна))


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2022)

Киану не хотят продавать без рецепта.
За рецептом сейчас сходить просто не возможно.
Быстрый пробег в аптеку.
Левая сторона держит так хорошо.
И плечи сразу задержались, после похода.
Там так красиво, на улице.

Задергались.
Сейчас будет выгибать, как котенка.
Руки как- то растянула немного.
С треском.
Что буду делать, когда закончиться эта катена, не знаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я не знаю, какие снимки на МРТ имеют значение.
Уменьшила их, файл большой, у меня сильная атрофия?
А то я все ходить мечтаю.
Спасибо.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Весна))


Красиво и свежо.У меня из окна приятная зелень.Травка ...а желтых одуванчиков нет.Это место засыпали отсевом,когда лепили прорехи в панелях строитель. Ровняла и вскапывала это место,вроде сорняк ан нет-не растут одуваны как прошлые годы. Хочу низкий кустарник высадить,сама не смогу и не знаю какой.Соседку надо попросить-она огородница.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С треском.
> Что буду делать, когда закончиться эта катена, не знаю.


Купила Канон фарма.
Плечо беспокоит-ни повернуть,ни поднять.Забудусь-боль неимоверная.
Невролог назначила Р-снимки и кетанов с бекламетазоном №5



darling написал(а):


> Р-снимки...


Остеоартроз левого плечевого сустава. Ещё добавилось.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Май 2022)

У меня он есть, в глазах темнело, когда рука болела.
Декаместазон снимает немного.
Мне помогал.

Оно с плеча у меня и прошло.
Парез с детства, поднего повело и шею и поясницу.

При парезе при опускании руки она " скручивается", вот она это и делает успешно. И шею тянет.
Я уже не знаю, что лучше, согнутая в логте по моему легче. Во всяком случае спать так легче.
Вот именно ее я и укладываю буквой " г" на подушку, чтобы чуть расслабить поясницу. Получается.А под ноги валик. Я не додумалась в свое время, что нужно что то под стопы подкладывать, они и " повисли".

Спазган + пустырник ещё помогает.

Ещё нельзя ходить много, чтобы рука была вниз. Она вытянет суставную сумку, и потом будет привычный вывих плеча.

Мне сны такие снятся, наверное от Катэны.
В основном, что я могу работать и ходить нормально.


----------



## darling (16 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне сны такие снятся, наверное от Катэны.
> В основном, что я могу работать и ходить нормально


От катэны. Она даёт такое.
Таскать в правой руке больше ничего не буду! Посильно рюкзак и хватит. Всё время набираю ! И сумка и рюкзак. Вот куда и уходят деньги - на еду!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Май 2022)

@darling, у меня не уходят.
Есть не могу.
Так что ничего в этом плохого нет.
Я на бабушек соседских смотрю, ножки не известно как, руки тоже, говорят голова кружиться.
Идут за едой, с рюкзаками, с палками.
Если бы оно согнуло симметрично, я бы наверное тоже могла.

Спастика ещё, как мне это дорого.
Ну болело бы просто, чего оно дёргается вечно.


----------



## darling (17 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> у меня не уходят.
> Есть не могу.
> Так что ничего в этом плохого нет.


Плохо делаю своему позвоночнику.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Есть не могу.


Почему не можешь? Отчего? Что-то не соображу.Прости.
Голова сегодня гудит. Шум на приеме. Пациенты почти все с пониженным слухом. Некоторые ревут.
Не мы одни мучаемся.Сплошь и рядом - боль!
Бронхоспазмы участились от таблеток,нпвп - кеторолы,ортофены и иже с ними... и гипотензивных.Надо вновь подбирать лечение от гипертонии.Всё самой,доктора только спрашивают "как самочувствие?"
Нимесулид один гипоаллергенный.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Май 2022)

Есть не могу, потому, что справа не работают мышцы, жевать то тоже чем то надо.
Я себе даже представляю, некоторы блюда. Так что ничего плохого вы не делаете, когда едите.

Даже интереснее, они не до конца парализованы, а гипертонус и слабость. Вот я ловлю момент, когда слабость. Тогда можно "сбегать" поесть.  Можно что приготовить даже успеть. Потом у меня гиперкинез идёт, такое чудесное скручивающее движение по все оси.
Катэна по моему помогает.
Мне ещё помогает дулрксетин, но дойти за рецептом вот так практически не возможно.
Я не знаю, когда может начаться этот гиперкинез.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Катэна по моему помогает.


Катэна самая более менее по действию.От канона большая активация-не нравится.Остальные габы не знаю-нейронтин,конвулекс,габа-пик фарма?
Дулоксетин не пробовала ,но хвалят. Я на дешевом амике.Дозы минимальны,невролог говорит,надо увеличить хотя бы до 75мг,начинает работать по обезболиванию.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> конца парализованы, а гипертонус и слабость.


а это можно хоть немного восстановть или поддержать? Аксамон? Никотинка? И иже с ними... Нервы повреждены,их надо питать. Онемение лечила курсом церебро,и микса новокаин+глюконат кальция+вит В12
Ну хоть на время.

@Kaprikon,полужидкая пища как? В виде кашки? 
У меня всё через мельничку-берегу зубы. Нормально так.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Май 2022)

@darling, можно наверное немного.
Я пока не знаю.
От Катэны активация.
Я думаю откуда такие сны и настроение).

Когда рука не поднимается, хорошо помогает лирика.

Целый день лежала, думала, что мышцы дёргает от движения.
Нет, получается, что я держу этот чёртов тик. Сегодня с утра просто ужас какой-то. 
Хотела сбросить видио Надежда Лоскутовой про спазмы.
Но смысл в том, что спастика накопленная энергия, реакция на боль, соматика, и психосоматика, может быть эпилептический разряд такой 
Я уже не знаю, сколько всего там накоплено у меня.
Идёт спазм просто разрядами.
Меня это больше всего убивает.
Ну чего им дёргаться, в покое.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2022)

Лирика у меня есть,но принимаю редко.

Катэна хороша,но дорого для меня.
Настроение даёт катэна.Да.
Сколько раз в день принимаешь? Дозировка какая?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Май 2022)

По разному.
По одной или если сильно худо могу одну на вечер ещё.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Идёт спазм просто разрядами.
> Меня это больше всего убивает.


Понимаю и сопереживаю.Сама утром в спазме встаю.Криво-косо,иногда больше-иногда меньше.Больно.На ночь сирдалуд 4мг принимаю. Утром 2 мг Короче,вся в таблетках закопалась. Ну а что делать? Операция? Нет. Что будет-то будет.От меня зависит.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Май 2022)

300 дозировка.
Но по моему ему пофиг, пока не протянет этот спазм из руки в ногу, так и дёргает. Болит только меньше разве что.
Я ещё на иголках полежать попробовала, может из за этого так дёргает.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> По разному.
> По одной или если сильно худо могу одну на вечер ещё.


Я также,только не вечером,а днем. Активирует.Вчера уснуть не могла т.к вечером приняла.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Май 2022)

Перекошенная это ничего.
Я на людей смотрю, они все такие.
Но не дёргаются хотя бы.


----------



## darling (18 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я ещё на иголках полежать попробовала, может из за этого так дёргает.


Иголки играют какую-то роль.Но мне не хуже-не лучше.


----------



## darling (19 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Перекошенная это ничего.
> Я на людей смотрю, они все такие.
> Но не дёргаются хотя бы.


да и ладно,о будущем не думаю.Сегодня прожила и ладно. Но хочется таки-хорошо.

Как сегодня самочувствие? @Kaprikon, у нас дождь и непогода.Солнышка нет.В кабинете холод,доктор не разрешает вкл нагреватель,говорит "лето наступило"  Уйдёт -вкл ,хоть согреюсь.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Май 2022)

@darling, переохлаждается нельзя, грейтесь. У меня по моему все началось с переохлаждения.
Хотя, у меня был заказчик, который поддерживал у себя в кабинете всегда температуру 17 гр. И очень разговорчивый такой, вернее долго врубающийся. Я после обсуждения от него выходила, у меня зуб на зуб не попадал. А заказчик ничего, хорошо сохрянялся.
Мне сейчас плохо и когда холодно и когда очень жарко. Сейчас я хочу дожить до того момента, когда деревья распустится, но если будут такое лето, как было это аут.


----------



## darling (19 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я после обсуждения от него выходила, у меня зуб на зуб не попадал. А заказчик ничего, хорошо сохрянялся.


вот и у меня такой же шеф



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сейчас я хочу дожить до того момента, когда деревья распустится, но если будут такое лето, как было это аут.


всё будет хорошо.Пусть хоть не хуже.Пусть хоть так.
Думаю мне от ГКС неплохо. Без них "хана" Я ведь периодически прикладываюсь.

пс смотрю неврологи,ревматологи налево-направо назначаю ГКС  В уколах-дозировки приличные.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Май 2022)

Успела сбегать посмотреть на все это.
Меня больше всего расстраивает что день прожить и это уже хорошо.
Сбегала без судорг.
Мне их колоть некуда, вегетативная полинейропатия, все мышцы в труху.
Пришла, и руку по такому чудесному радиусу пошла, она меня скоро душить начнёт)) Верне так уж делает, если висит, а скоро реально наверное.



Я разжимаю шею немного, на иголках, зарядкой, но к сожалению у меня работает только шея. Дальше никак, там одни исковерканные движения.


----------



## darling (19 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сбегала без судорг.


хорошо.У меня часто судороги -и ночью ,и днем если не так стопу поставить. Выгибаются,загибаются пальцы ...оооо


Kaprikon написал(а):


> е их колоть некуда, вегетативная полинейропатия, все мышцы в труху.


у нас каждый второй диабетик с полинейропатией.Толком не лечат.Так и ходят до инвалиности,а потом гангрена.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Май 2022)

С утра легче, успеваю убрать искупаться и иногда выйти на улицу, на пару минут, потом у меня все так же, спазмы по расписанию.
Лежать не возможно, выкручивает как морского ёжика. Я не знаю, что хуже может быть
Сначала очень расстраивало это вот, день прожили и хорошо.
Не хотелось бы так дни проживать.
Ожило все так, на улице, и листья такие сочные.
Рука эта у меня высохла, поэтому такой сильный болевой синдром.
Он и сейчас есть. Трамадол помогает.
Да, я знаю про гангрену, я поэтому делаю зарядку, хоть какое то движение, пусть через силу.

Я не знаю с чем она связана эта полинейропатия - наследственная какая то.
У тетки тоже так, но там диабет из за долгого приема всяких антипсихотиков, в основном лития и аминазина.

Я этой гангрены боюсь ужасно, но кровоснабжения в руке нет. Работает она как у робота, в суставах только, мышцы там не работают.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лежать не возможно, выкручивает как морского ёжика. Я не знаю, что хуже может быть
> Сначала очень расстраивало это вот, день прожили и хорошо.


я лежу хорошо,если нахожу удобное положение.
прожили и хорошо-здесь и сейчас


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Рука эта у меня высохла, поэтому такой сильный болевой синдром.
> Он и сейчас есть. Трамадол помогает.
> Да, я знаю про гангрену, я поэтому делаю зарядку, хоть какое то движение, пусть через силу.






Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю с чем она связана эта полинейропатия - наследственная какая то.
> У тетки тоже так, но там диабет из за долгого приема всяких антипсихотиков, в основном лития и аминазина.


знаю одно-страдают нервы ,вот их нужно поддерживать,кормить,чтобы совсем не высохли.
боли -тяготы снимаю миксом -карбамазепин,габа,сирдалуд.Минимальные дозы.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

сегодня как кол стоит в левой ягодице,пришла и сижу в корсете


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ожило все так, на улице, и листья такие сочные.


да,красота! В кабинете по прежнему холод.Сижу в кроссах и теплом трико,теплой кофте.Запарила чай в термосе.С гвоздичкой.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

и ещё,сходила к неврологу нашему.Немногословно-"_пей мендилекс или акинетон по 0.5мг-минимально"_

ищу что за препарат-антихолинергическим действием обладает.Что это такое?

тремор,мышечная ригидность...Может@Kaprikon,знаешь ?


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

снижение способности клеток мозга к передаче нервных сигналов....что это значит?


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

*Холинергические средства* — (cholinergica; холин + греч. ergon действие) лекарственные *средства*, блокирующие или облегчающие передачу импульсов в *холинергических* синапсах … Большой медицинский словарь *Холинергические* синапсы — синапсы, в которых передача возбуждения осуществляется посредством ацетилхолина.
Пожалуйста,поясните мне🤒по простому,что делает в организме мендилекс?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2022)

@darling, что пьют они от полинейропатии?
Акенитон это мемантин,  он применяется при акинетико - региидном синдроме.
По моему вещь бесполезная, но можно попробовать, может поможет.
Может снять этот кол в ноге. Сомнительно, но чем черт не шутит.
Лучше Мидокалм тогда уже, на печень нагрузки меньше. Но если ногу всю повело и стопа зажата по моему бесполезно.

Облегчает передачу импульсов в головном мозге. Они легче проходят.
Бестолку, потому, что сигнал к этим мышцам вообще не проходит. Если кол недавно, то почему бы и нет.
Тормозит развитие деменции, ну так считается.

Если ригидность появилась недавно, то можно попробовать и его.
Должен снять тремор, может быть спазмы. Опять руки как крюки и текст еле набираю.
Мне он не снял ничего.


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если ригидность появилась недавно, то можно попробовать и его.
> Должен снять тремор, может быть спазмы. Опять руки как крюки и текст еле набираю.
> Мне он не снял ничего.


тягость или кол может стоять в разных местах поясницы и ягодиц. 
сегодня-там,завтра-здесь.Образно говоря.
Попробовала минимально 0.5мг -не знаю.Всё как-то сомнительно.Эффект есть обезболивающий в миксе .Конкретно от чего -не знаю.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тормозит развитие деменции, ну так считается.


хоть это-слава богу! Психотерапевт сказала, кто бряцает по клавишам клавиатуры-деменция не грозит.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2022)

А клон? Клонозепам никто не назначал.
Мне помогал. Комбинация золота пол таблетки+ клон+ сирдалуд.
Легче переносить последствия.
Спазмы эти, должно же что то зажать, если бок сведен- тело ищет вертикаль)

Золофт+ клон+ сирдалуд, после спазмов. И ещё Мидокалм+ фен, тоже после них.
Не снимет, но легче переносить.
Я это все не могу купить и выписать.
На жёсткой спастика можно ходить, но это больно. Когда все, как кисель, ходить не возможно, но это не больно.
Все расстояние, это метров 500 и то не всегда. Поликлиника дальше.

Вот при этом попробуй походи.
Я более менее могу пройти, когда вот эту согнутую руку, держу другой рукой.



Я когда на картинку смотрю, мне легче. С такой рукой и ногой тяжело лежать, в основном на здоровом боку, но это не верно. Первое время при выпрямлении руки и ноги легче было просто умереть. Теперь немного растянула, но все равно все вот так "сворачивается".


----------



## darling (20 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А клон? Клонозепам никто не назначал.
> Мне помогал. Комбинация золота пол таблетки+ клон+ сирдалуд.


отличная комбинация. Все ...фены на ПКУ,надо идти,просить.Что?Зачем?
не хочу.А так бы с бензами хорошо!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На жёсткой спастика можно ходить, но это больно. Когда все, как кисель, ходить не возможно, но это не больно.
> Все расстояние, это метров 500 и то не всегда. Поликлиника дальше.


Понимаю и сопереживаю.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> огда вот эту согнутую руку, держу другой рукой.


Может её подвесить на косыночку? Легче не будет ходить?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2022)

Она уже на косыночке), а нога на верёвочке. У меня все это получилось за 5 минут, я с работы возвращалась, какой-то ужасный болевой синдром, я дошла как то дошла, помню, что  качало жутко. После этого, уже не встала. Вернее встала, но вот так, как на картинке.
С феном и клоном вы зря 
Там дозы минимальные- по четверти всего, но может ещё от веса все зависит, я не знаю.
Обычно по пол таблетки нужно всего этого, но потом хорошо.
Лирика, долуксетин, мне это все просто на ура идёт.
Даже с небольших доз, мышцы мягкие, это все не долго правда, но все равно легче.
Я посмотрела, что за тик у меня с поворотом плеча, и дерганием головы.
Ствол мозговой это, там все черепные нервы, добавочные и все такое.
Должно быть поражение слева, перекрестный синдром.
Знать бы где оно так сломалось, в шее стеноз, и в грудном отделе тоже.
Где-то не выдержало. По моему с ноги это шло. До этого за пару недель была на приеме у нейрохирурга, он сказал, что перемежающаяся хромота, и полинейропатия, у меня повреждена миелиновая оболочка С6-с7.
Мышцы, которые не инервируются, где кровообращение нарушено, они и стоят колом.

Лирика тоже на ПКУ.
Вы с неврологом говорите. Про симптомы. А ещё лучше с психиатром.
Вот и будет рецепт ПКУ. Они в неврологии лучше неврологов по моему разбираться по моему.

Это просто ужас, я уже готова сама как то ползти за чем угодно, за нейролептиками, вальпоратами.
Знать бы как это сделать.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лирика тоже на ПКУ.
> Вы с неврологом говорите. Про симптомы. А ещё лучше с психиатром.
> Вот и будет рецепт ПКУ. Они в неврологии лучше неврологов по моему разбираться по моему.


Буду разговарить-можно даже фельдшером из моей пол-ки.Она -не откажет. Получать в одной аптеке-которая на другом конце городка.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Обычно по пол таблетки нужно всего этого, но потом хорошо.
> Лирика, долуксетин, мне это все просто на ура идёт.


Не распробовала дулоксетин-после двух приемов-тошнота и головная боль.Выбросила-а сейчас думаю зря.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это просто ужас, я уже готова сама как то ползти за чем угодно, за нейролептиками, вальпоратами.
> Знать бы как это сделать.


🙏 🙏 🙏 Сопереживаю. Хожу только в ближний маркет.С работы-на работу. Далее не рискую.Раньше как выходные-ищи ветра в поле-никогда дома не сидела. В паломнические поездки ездила с ночевой....Сейчас нет.Не ропщу -значит так надо.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышцы, которые не инервируются, где кровообращение нарушено, они и стоят колом.


Спасибо за пояснение.Нашла небольшой ручной массажер и кручу его по всему телу-больновато.
Нарушено кровообращение-вот и питаю сосуды.От никотинки хорошо- 2таб-в жар бросат-сосуды явно расширяет.Дешево и сердито.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Май 2022)

@darling, а что ещё делает никотинка?
Вроде бы как после нарушения кровообращения " таламисеские боли". Это гадство ещё не сразу получается, а через некоторое время- у меня пару месяцев прошло, прежде чем они начались Они вообще ничем не снимаются, только долуксетин, трамадол + лирика. Может быть немного фенозипам, на недолго.
Я бы если знала, что так бывает, запаслись бы заранее всем этим.
Хотя меня предупреждала психиатр, что так нужно сделать.
Так всегда на лучше надеемся.
Лучше пусть будет все это, про запас.
Эти боли практически запредельные. Лирики, трамадолы, у меня закончились давно. Катена есть, но только чуть чуть снимает.

Скоро и ее не будет ((

Эх, знала бы, что вы ее вздумаете выбросить!
За любые деньги, почтовым отправлением забрала бы.
И дулрксетин тоже.

Может этот габапетин со временем начнет немного действовать?

Мне нужно какое-то снотворное, пока я когда сплю, у меня нет гиперкинеза.
Пока кроме пустырника ничего лучшего не придумала.

Таламические, хотела сказать.
Доигралась я.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я бы если знала, что так бывает, запаслись бы заранее всем этим.
> Хотя меня предупреждала психиатр, что так нужно сделать.


Всё правильно.Надо запастись всем что помогает.
У меня минимальные дозировки разных миксов.
Как-то в комплексе помогают.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Катена есть, но только чуть чуть снимает.


Пусть хоть катэна.У неё хорошее мягкое длительное действие имхо
Пробовала карбамазепин-не пошел-мутное состояние



Kaprikon написал(а):


> х, знала бы, что вы ее вздумаете выбросить!
> За любые деньги, почтовым отправлением забрала бы.
> И дулрксетин тоже.


Ой и не говори-сколько добра и денег в унитаз спустила
сейчас вновь покупаю
Ох эксперименты
Амитриптилин -вроде на первом месте по обезболиванию и дешевый.Вышла на 75мг и побочка образовалась-отменила. Старый древний амик.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> трамадол + лирика


Трамадол никогда не пробовала
лирика 75мг вроде облегчает боль
На ПКУ -не хочу ходить-просить выписку



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может эт


Габапентин Канон Фарма меня хорошо обезболивает НО опять же психика страдает Становлюсь черезчур активной.Тахикардия шпарит.Неприятное состояние.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2022)

-габапентин 300мг
-мендилекс 0.5мг 
вот этот тандем убрал боль ,спастику. Дозы минимальные.

привет🌺🌺🌺


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2022)

🌹🌹🌹
А габапетин 300 это минимальная доза?

Габапетин Канон и Катэна это разные вещи. Состав тот же.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Габапетин Канон и Катэна это разные вещи. Состав тот же.


по действию разные-согласна
катэна более мягкое и длительное
габапентин КанонФарма - бьёт сразу и резко,действие короче.

минимально 300мг-это самая малая

Я приняла этот микс в 06 утра.До сих пор действует.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2022)

И это хорошо)))
На улице весна совсем.
Смотрела на все это с балкона.
Не выдержала, немного прошла
В этом году черемуха поздно расспустилась.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2022)

правда красота
у нас дождик накрапывает и холодно
хочется тепла
дома духовка включена 
Ну да ладно...природа благодать. Ищем позитив во всем


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2022)

Так я так и жила и живу.
Только на позитиве, его везде очень много.

Если черемуха расспустилась, будет холодно.

Ещё вчера посмотрела Вертинского.
Мне очень нравиться его манера исполнения.Да в принципе и образ жизни.
Сериал в Питере снят, Париж на канале Грибоедова, Дерибасовская по моему на Адмиралтейской где-то, море  на Финском.
Но для сериала сойдёт)


----------



## SnowySun (25 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И это хорошо)))
> На улице весна совсем.
> Смотрела на все это с балкона.
> Не выдержала, немного прошла
> В этом году черемуха поздно расспустилась.


А у нас только лишь листочки проклюнулись на черемушке (заполярный круг, Мурманская) девочки, , живите, дышите, пусть у вас все будет хорошо.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> девочки, , живите, дышите, пусть у вас все будет хорошо


позитив добрый спасибо.

Сплю по 4-5часов Маловато. Вчера уснула в 21 ч-проснулась в 03 -сна нет. 
Девочки-как у вас с ночным сном.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Май 2022)

@SnowySun, вот так у вас или теплее?
Выход в Ледовитый океан)


----------



## SnowySun (25 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, уже лучше, но вот совсем недавно еще было примерно так) только только весна началась


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Май 2022)

@SnowySun, там все равно здорово.
Будет полярный день и листья распустится за пару дней.
И станет во так.
Жаль фото нужно резать.
Это Мурманск.
И время на часах специально, солнце во всю светит.

 

Я же говорю во всем свой позитив))
Или вот так:


----------



## SnowySun (25 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, у нас уже полярный день , белые ночи.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Май 2022)

Скоро озера откроются.
Место тысячи озёр.
Если бы не мошкара, вообще цены нет.
Летом просто сказка.


----------



## SnowySun (26 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, сейчас уже открываются, реки потекли уже. 

 

Второе фото сделано в 12 ночи) так что только сумерки, а ночи уже нету)


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Май 2022)

@SnowySun, ведь здорово.
Смотреть на это, часы лучший способ релаксации))
Мне даже кажется, что я видела, как на моих глазах листья распускаются.
Просто в лотосе сидела, и смотрела. 
По моему видно.
Как раз хотела написать, что это дико красиво, когда реки открываются.
Снег, но солнце такое, что можно загорать.
Я когда там жила, к концу мая был загар, лучше чем на юге.
И он смывается дольше.

А видео с упражнением для шеи, лёгкими)


----------



## SnowySun (27 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, спасибо большое. Видео интересное, частично делала, все что на растяжку - все делала) делала Шишонина долго очень. Но что то как то видимо у меня не оттуда корни растут что ли моих неприятностей. А вы в Мурманске жили? Да, лучший способ релаксации действительно, вы правы, смотреть на то, что вызывает в тебе умиротворение и любовь...например вода, огонь) и природа.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Май 2022)

@SnowySun, жила, пока муж там служил.
В самом Мурманске не долго.


----------



## Анюша (30 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, да какие там тренажёры... Это уже не для меня. 
Кстати, у вас отличный вид из окна! Прямо глаз радует! 

Лариса, МРТ делала на три отдела, еле вылежала 40 минут не шевелясь. Хорошо что там дали ещё и подставку под ноги, а то не знаю, вообще бы не смогла. 
В общем, там всё не радужно, Остеофиты - вот почему руки болят, я так думаю. Листез, на 0,1 увеличился, хотя может раньше не очень качественно описывали. Замещение каких тот там мышц возле позвоночника на жировую ткань, и много всякой фигни ещё. 
Никак не могу собраться, сделать фото описания, обработать и вставить. Ещё снимки на диске, вообще не понимаю как их на сайт загрузить. Ну и честно говоря, не хочу думать, как это всё сделать... Настроение скачит туда сюда , то начинаю верить, что всё будет хорошо, то руки опускаются от перспектив 😏
Занялась опять духами. Вот это точно поднимает настроение! Запахиииии! Созревают до полугода. Долго ждать. Но оно того стоит, нюхаешь, и там так всё прекрасно и цветы и фрукты, и лес и трава. Люблю я это дело -)


----------



## darling (30 Май 2022)

@Kaprikon, ты неунывающая оптимистка,видишь прекрасное!😇



Анюша написал(а):


> В общем, там всё не радужно, Остеофиты - вот почему руки болят, я так думаю. Листез, на 0,1 увеличился, хотя может раньше не очень качественно описывали. Замещение каких тот там мышц возле позвоночника на жировую ткань, и много всякой фигни ещё.


Анюша,дорогун! Привет



Анюша написал(а):


> Настроение скачит туда сюда , то начинаю верить, что всё будет хорошо, то руки опускаются от перспектив 😏


это нормальные так называемые "качели"
Хорошо,что отслеживаешь своё душевное состояние.
При откате -просто сижу спокойно и читаю что-то для души.Есть вариант физической нагрузки,обычно это "шуршание" по быту дома. Чищу,мою,переставляю...Потом удовлетворение😇



Анюша написал(а):


> Занялась опять духами. Вот это точно поднимает настроение! Запахиииии! Созревают до полугода. Долго ждать. Но оно того стоит, нюхаешь, и там так всё прекрасно и цветы и фрукты, и лес и трава. Люблю я это дело -)


жаль,я не терплю любые запахи,кроме ладана.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Май 2022)

@Анюша, вид не из окна.
Я не выдерживаю, спускаюсь на немного.
Мы с " бализмом" на перегонки))
Из за остеофитов болят руки?
Тогда мне понятно, почему они у меня то дёргаются, то висят.
Там весь позвоночник на них держится, вернее держался.
Духи это хорошо, я представляю, какой у вас запах в квартире).

К стати, я думаю, что все будет прекрасно.

@darling , чищу, мою, переставляю - это трюк такой, отвлекает от ненужных мыслей и разгружает нервную систему.

У меня наверное спондиатроз такой сильный, поэтому так все болит и замещается на соединительную ткань.
В этой спине наверное только пчел нет, а так и грыжи на широком основании, и остеофиты, и стеноз, и отек костного массива, и продольные и поперечные там какие-то шмоли, и остеопороз прямо где у людей талия, и асконматизы - выбирай, что хочешь, и сам догадывайся, почему все так зверски болит.

Я тут гантелькой эту руку попыталась расстянуть, главное лоб вовремя убрать при этом.

Но все равно, с Катэной легче.
Там меня особенно после моих лфк, жестко сворачивало в позу "морского конька",а так как то мягко, ласково.
Я после ванной стараюсь делатьЛФК, в надежде, что направление скрутки может измениться. Получаю небольшой "фигвам". Причем не понятно, если парез спастический, то после тепла должно быть легче, а почему болит, когда на улице лето, и температура выше 20-25.

Вышла на балкон, на улице пахнет летом. - тепло и цветут яблони.
Если получится, завтра спущусь вниз)


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (30 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Анюша , чемпион по судоргам это я.
> Судорги,когда по нервному волокну идёт не правильно сигнал, он как бы проходит, не до конца.
> И нужно не сыр и магний, а то, что даст нерву возможно восстановиться - тиогама и ее собратья.
> 
> ...


@Kaprikon, осмелюсь оспорить Ваше звание чемпиона.
Немного расскажу. То, что происходит со мной, - это даже не судорога, а просто кошмар ужасный. Основное заболевание РС ( если Вам это о чем-то говорит).
В декабре 2020  года после долгого сидения в машине ноги просто перестали разгибаться в коленях и с тех пор  я лежу, получив  1 группу.
В принципе, уже смирилась, но интересует вопрос:
 а что, к примеру, делает восточная медицина в этих случаях? Или это уже безнадежно? Ноги словно узлом завязаны.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Май 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике , у меня они тоже завазаны. Особенно правая,. Согнута в бедре и колене.
Я могу ходить после ванной, немного.
На свой страх и риск.
Восточная медицина мне не сильно помогла.

Как вы ее получали, эту инвалидность с такими ногами?
Я уже плюнула на это.
До двери дохожу, мне все отключает.
Могу пройти по улице метров 500.
Но это если долго лежать и ноги тянуть, и не всегда.
Ноги понятно, рука согутая в трёх местах. Это вообще песня.
В ней ещё так что то гремит, не пойму что связка наверно, сохнет эта рука.
Больно и обидно.

Я дошла до врачей один раз, месяц назад. После ванной. Меня начало валить вперёд прямо на приеме у терапевта. Та сказала, что они не могут поставить мне диагноз, и я должна прийти с утра к неврологу на осмотр. Ну естественно после терапевта я уже некуда не дошла, особенно к неврологу и особенно с утра, у меня с утра спазмы по расписанию. Пробовала домой вызвать, кровь из руки взять не удалось. Они на меня вообще смотрят не понятно как я двигаюсь- от глаза до пятки не работает ни одна мышца, только толчками. Жаль видио не выложить. Этот чёртов организм ещё и напряжение от судорог сбрасывает, и плечо дёргается. Оно синее уже от этих дерг. Как их угомонить, я не знаю.
Придавливаю чем- то тяжёлым.
ЛФК делаю, боюсь всяких гагнрен.
У меня был корейский массажист.
Он что то там аккуратно проминал, и к вечеру я вроде приходила в себя.
Сейчас массаж нельзя, только боль после него. Хотя левую сторону он мне неплохо расслабил. Было легче пару дней. Но тогда нужно, чтобы он вообще от меня не отходил.
Если мозг не видит руку или ногу, по моему хоть на дуде играй.
Без разницы, корейской или русской.
Пока мышечная память была, ещё шло какое-то восстановление.
А сейчас одни тяжи там.
С ногами у меня сегодня год уже так.
Просто все отключило и все.
Без улучшения.

Гипноз себе включаю)
И руку потом массирую немного, она расслабляется.
У меня инсульт был в 6, и 40 лет.
Я не знаю, что там задето и где, но с рукой у меня не порядок с 6 лет- таламус, таламическая рука нога.
Было не сильно выражено.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Май 2022)

Ноги я сама тяну:
Укладка на правом боку,
Укладка на левом боку.
На спине.
На животе, трудно, но лежу
Можно найти в интернете эти укладки.
Сначала, когда вытягивала правую ногу в ровное положение, просто орала. Орать уже нет сил в душе конечно. Но у меня в глазах темнело от этого.
Сейчас нога ровнее.
Но если походить немного, все сгибается в ТБС и в колене 
И опять по новой.
С рукой ничего сделать не не могу.
И с шеей тоже.
Гоняю ЛФК по очереди- для шеи, для руки,и общее после ванной.
С утра просыпаюсь, ни одна мышца не работает, глаза только по моему.
Год бестолку бьюсь.
Гимиплегия.
Тепло чувствую только иногда в левой ноге и воспринимаю это как резкую удачу. Начинаю активничать.
Получаю тонические и клонические судорги.
Иногда от массажа шеи немного начинаю чувствовать правую стопу.
И тоже море восторга.
Но по сгибание руки у меня идёт скрутка в всем теле, как восточный танец, хоть убей.

Я смотрела сайт больных РС.
Они восстанавливают подвижность ЛФК. Может у всех по разному.
Но пишут, что удается.


----------



## darling (31 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> чищу, мою, переставляю - это трюк такой, отвлекает от ненужных мыслей и разгружает нервную систему.


ок,тоже так делаю


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня наверное спондиатроз такой сильный, поэтому так все болит и замещается на соединительную ткань.
> В этой спине наверное только пчел нет, а так и грыжи на широком основании, и остеофиты, и стеноз, и отек костного массива, и продольные и поперечные там какие-то шмоли, и остеопороз прямо где у людей талия, и асконматизы - выбирай, что хочешь, и сам догадывайся, почему все так зверски болит.


Сопереживаю.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ам меня особенно после моих ЛФК, жестко сворачивало в позу "морского конька",а так как то мягко, ласково.
> Я после ванной стараюсь делать ЛФК, в надежде, что направление скрутки может измениться. Получаю небольшой "фигвам". Причем не понятно, если парез спастический, то после тепла должно быть легче, а почему болит, когда на улице лето, и температура выше 20-25.


У меня по утрам такое -кривь и кось.Ванна и заученные движения исправляют .Больььно!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вышла на балкон, на улице пахнет летом. - тепло и цветут яблони.
> Если получится, завтра спущусь вниз)


Благоухает.Весна,яркие краски,зелень.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> К стати, я думаю, что все будет прекрасно.



🥰😇

@Kaprikon,сирдалуд пробовала? Помогает или нет?


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Май 2022)

@darling, мне помогает сирдалуд+ клонозепам+золофт.
За ними я не могу добраться, к сожалению.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Май 2022)

Или зарядка, чтобы снять гипертонус, и мышцы стали слабыми.
Это самое оптимальное состояние, когда слабость. Но оно редко.
Сегодня все утро себя мучаю, чтобы ее добиться.
Я блин уже спортивная, дальше некуда.


----------



## darling (31 Май 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> мне помогает сирдалуд+ клонозепам+золофт.
> За ними я не могу добраться, к сожалению.


кто-нибудь может за тебя получить?
клоназепам на ПКУ.Золофт -интересно ,какое у него действие?


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Май 2022)

У золофта действие - обратный захват серотонина.
У меня уже сил нет от этих дерганий, вроде он немного успокаивает после них.
Все вместе уменьшает гипертонус.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Май 2022)

Оно зараза не полность парализовано, а " рука просит, нога косит".
Сигнал не правильно проходит в мозг, вот так и получается.
Вот и тяну гантелей в противополножном направлении.
Но у меня тяж по лопатке, его попробуй ещё растянуть.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Май 2022)

Видео не мое, но выгибает точно также.
На Ю тюб можно посмотреть.
Я близко не знаю, как с этим дойти до врача.
Психиатры в один голос, нельзя нейролептики.
В поликлинике таких болезней не знают, все рекомендуют мне к ним прийти.
Скорую вызываю иногда, когда совсем худо.
Стоит диагноз экспирамидных нарушения НЕУТОЧНЕННЫЕ.
10 лёт не хватило им, чтобы их уточнить.
Не могу не пенсию оформить, не лежать нормально, ни сидеть.
Ну и есть практически.
Мне вчера голову неизвестно уже куда повернуло, попробуй поёшь.

Молодой терапевт, студент совсем, летом офигел просто, ну и я с ним.
У меня так сильно не было, до этого.
Я ему стул хотела дать, ну меня и выгнуло, как змею.
Ну и психиатр на меня долго смотрел, как меня гнет. Сказал, что не шизофрения. И посоветовал клинику неврозов. Те, невролога хорошего найти. Вообще, это ад и замкнутый круг.

Видио не мое, но меня за этот год выгибает ещё круче. И по кругу и назад.


----------



## darling (1 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сигнал не правильно проходит в мозг, вот так и получается.
> Вот и тяну гантелей в противополножном направлении.
> Но у меня тяж по лопатке, его попробуй ещё растянуть.


потихоньку и щадяще
вчера сирдалуд 4мг на ночь,более менее встала,за ночь расслабило.
всё надо экспериментировать



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стоит диагноз экспирамидных нарушения НЕУТОЧНЕННЫЕ.
> 10 лёт не хватило им, чтобы их уточнить.


всё у нас неуточненное.Даже диагнозы нашим эндокринологическим пациентам-неуточненные.Только ожирение уточнено.
Что уж говорить о нас?
Денёк хороший,солнечный с утра. Начало лета.А в кабинете по прежнему холод.Ноги мерзнут,ступни.Печку включила.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Июн 2022)

@darling, стареем))

Почему диагнозы эндокриническим пациентам неуточнены?
Как они инвалидность получают?
У меня проблема с кровью, в выписке у психиатра написана консультация эндокринолога. То же написали при проверке страховой компании.
К нему не попасть, к эндокринологу,а если он ещё и не уточнит ничего, тогда толку от такого визита?
Мне вообще, невролог, когда домой приходил, сказал зрение проверить!!!
У меня ниже глаз все мышцы не работают, какое зрение!!!!!
Я без визита посмотрела, что парализован взгляд вниз.
Ещё, когда начиналось только, проверяла я зрение. Ну хоть бы намек на нистагм, а ведь его видно.
Не знаю, спасло бы меня это, но я наверное поосторожнее бы была.
У меня диагноз стоит 5 лет назад.
После ОНМК, стеноз ПА и гидроцефалия. Мне тогда ещё сказали, что очень удивительно, что мне легче.
С этим диагнозом я пришла 5 лет назад к своему неврологу. В выписке было написано, что должна у него наблюдаться, не допускать головных болей и раз в полгода проходить техосмотр. Толку от этого.
Сидит какая нибудь девочка терапевт.
Она ничего не читает. К неврологу когда попала платно уже тот и подавно. Я тогда не плохо восстановилась, сама пришла, ну и вопрос как бы закрыт. 
У меня и церебраваскулярное заболевание НЕУТОЧНЕННОЕ. По моему оно одно, чего там уточнять то?

Сирдалуд мне раньше помогал.
В дозе 12 мг! Они там удивились от дозы, но мне было легче.
Сейчас мышцы уже все атрофированы, толку не от чего нет.
Пообщалась только с коллегами по несчастью. Нельзя перенапрягаться, и спазмам противиться. Все равно ничего не поможет, больнее только.
А я как раз только тем и занимаюсь, что им противлюсь. Попробовала, свернулась так, как этот спазм идёт.
Вроде так действительно легче 
Не убирает его, но и не больно.
Оказывается даже массировать и растирать ничего там нельзя.

Появился в аптеке финлепсин?
Я могу на него рецепт по интернету попросить. Немного от него лучше.
Даже не от финлепсина, а от тегиритола там доза сразу 400.






Епифанов говорит про 30 повторений упражнения. Если не получается по 30 раз, то делать лучше не надо.
Я раньше начинала с 6. И так по возрастающей, то 30. Не одно движение, а разные. Обычно комплекс. И у меня получалось. Даже после того, как парализовало в детстве.
Додумалась сама.
Сейчас особой надежды конечно нет.
Но ещё пару лет назад такой подход имел место быть.
Потом я могла делать более 100 повторений. С той же резинкой, ну или любые другие упражнения.
За всю жизнь у меня это уже как то в привычку вошло.
Я делаю и сейчас, по 6 раз.
Без прогресса к сожалению.


----------



## darling (2 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> стареем))


Да,уж! Каждый возраст что-то приносит новое,мудрое ,наверное.Хотя мне до мудрости ,ой как далеко



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Почему диагнозы эндокриническим пациентам неуточнены?
> Как они инвалидность получают?


Прежде чем выставить диагноз,надо кучу обследований пройти. Наши эндокринологические пациенты на группу не выводятся.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С этим диагнозом я пришла 5 лет назад к своему неврологу. В выписке было написано, что должна у него наблюдаться, не допускать головных болей и раз в полгода проходить техосмотр. Толку от этого.


Вот-вот и я о том же.
Лучше сама наблюдай за собой.Вовремя приостановить болячку.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Появился в аптеке финлепсин?


Да,появился.Карбамазепин.
Толком не знаю этот препарат.Надо бы испробовать и понять -помогает или нет.Габапентин давно принимаю минимально,можно попробовать заменить на финлепсин.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я могу на него рецепт по интернету попросить. Немного от него лучше.
> Даже не от финлепсина, а от тегиритола там доза сразу 400.


У нас без рецепта.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я делаю и сейчас, по 6 раз.
> Без прогресса к сожалению.


главное-делать


----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2022)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> ... а что, к примеру, делает восточная медицина в этих случаях?


Так как восточная медицина достаточно далеко, то частенько приходится рассчитывать на себя...  Вы при желании можете почитать архив журнала "Цигун и спорт", может что то покажется интересным,  возникнут мысли, вопросы... вдруг хоть  какая нибудь польза будет.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (2 Июн 2022)

@AIR, спасибо!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> @шипящая в шиповнике , у меня они тоже завазаны. Особенно правая,. Согнута в бедре и колене.
> Я могу ходить после ванной, немного.
> На свой страх и риск.


У меня обе ноги согнуты в бедрах и коленях, потому ходить не могу, только ползаю.
И на том спасибо!
Когда это случилось - сначала хотелось выйти в окно, поскольку не представляла себя, "молодую и красивую", всю жизнь скакавшую горной ланью, лежачей.
Потом смирилась  поняла, что жить можно.
Целыми днями валяюсь на полу на матрасе с ноутом и мобильником перед включенной плазмой, рядом любимые кошки.
Есть семья и друзья, много публикуюсь в сети. Что еще надо?

Просто интересно, есть ли какие методы реабилитации или надо перестать махать крыльями и смириться?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Июн 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике, мне тоже хотелось выйти в окно 
У меня рука и нога согнуты, в бедре и в локте.
Ходить на левой стороне я немного могу, но дёргаюсь, как на видио потом.
Посмотрите форум по РС.
Они восстанавливают подвижность ЛФК.
У меня не получается пока.
В принципе, уже год прошёл у меня, не знаю, что получиться.
Я не знаю, можно ли массаж при РС.
Мне делали точечный массаж, и упражнения на растяжку.
У меня "включились" ноги.
Спастика была, но можно было ходить.
Сейчас делаю ЛФК, ну и меня опять стягивает и руку и ногу.
Тот же цигун, он как дыхательная практика хорошо идёт 
Залажу в ванную, а потом делаю что то из этого.
Потом тяну ещё все укладками.

Левая тоже стремиться согнуться.
Но там какие то движения есть.
Она то включается, то опять все плохо.
А так согуло тоже буквой "Г", в тазобедренном суставе и в колене.
Я ещё смириться не могу. 
Иду маленькими шажками хотя в чуть чуть. После ванной немного распрамляюсь, но там очаги где то тоже. Мне потом стреляет по всей правой стороне и от воды скручивает ещё больше и больнее.
Колено согнуло, когда весну ходила фотографировать.

Вернее даже не так 
Я к Новому году достигла какого плато. Все дергалось но не так активно. Могла что то приготовить даже. Трясёт конечно и руку скручивает, но можно, а на ногу можно опираться, когда стоишь.
Я поделаю что нибудь, полежу, ну и так далее.
Сейчас погода поменялась, жарко ещё.  Я это плохо переношу.Если бы только ноги, я бы старалась больше. И жить можно.
А так вся правая сторона.
Даже лежать не возможно, не то, что как то жить, у меня гиперкинез ещё.
Был с одной стороны, сейчас с двух.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (2 Июн 2022)

@Kaprikon, я так поняла, что  вас спастика. У меня тоже были икроножные мышцы спазмированы, но невролог сказал, что это лучше, чем расслаблены, поскольку помогает ходьбе. Самое интересное то, что никакие миорелаксанты никогда не действовали ( ни сирдалуд, ни мидокалм, ни баклофен). Спастика только усиливалась. Потом ноги безнадежно скрючило и я с тоской вспоминаю то время, когда хоть с двумя клюками, но ходила. Спасибо, что вес маленький, приноровилась ползать. Вот сейчас постоянно пью растворимый протеин, чтоб качать руки (сын подогнал). Ладно, лишь бы хуже не было!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Июн 2022)

Да, я прочитала.
Спастика или контрактура?
У меня согулся тазобедренный сустав.
Привело ногу к паху. Поэтому ходить тяжело. Я сильно не понимаю, но по моему спастика. Потому, что иногда я могу там что то растянула, чтобы быть устойчивее. Ногу в сторону.
Руку не могу, ее просто прижимает к телу и всё.
Иногда легче немного.
Я не ползаю, у меня одна нога хорошая, ну или почти так.
А кисть левой и вся правая там контрактура в плече.
Ходить можно если очень широко шагать, но это не устойчиво очень.
Или идти очень медленно, но потом дома меня начинает так дёргать, что я уже жалею, что это сделала.

Оно не сильно уже помогает, они у меня винтом как- то.
Раньше да, помогало.

Я про спастику.
Мне ещё помогал вакуумный массаж.
И Корец массажист очень не плохо помогал. Наши делают классику в основном- тёрли мне тяжи об ребра.
А этот как то потихоньку, куда ткани пускают.

Милорелаксанты действуют не на долго. За это время можно чуть растянуть прижаты мышцы.
Раньше так было. Сейчас по по моему от мидокалма легче.  Сирдалуд он короткого действия, час полтора.
Баклофен я не знаю. Я не могу дозу подобрать. Если очень много, то я просто падаю.

@шипящая в шиповнике, у меня этот гипертонус по правой стороне с 6 лет, после травмы. И я смогла восстановиться. Там правда очень долго все было, но были и массажи и бассейн и ЛФК. Может с бассейна попробовать?
При РС мышцы на воду реагируют?
Если нет болей, то чем черт не шутит.
У меня от воды болит все, я уже не пробую. Есть там всякие программы, чтобы не полавать, а именно низ спины тренировать.
Я ползаю с этой зарядкой только потому, что у меня такое не первый раз.


----------



## darling (3 Июн 2022)

Девочки,привет!
@Kaprikon, @шипящая в шиповнике, 
у вас есть позитив-это дорогого стоит.🌹

Не рассуждай, не хлопочи! 
Безумство ищет, глупость судит; 
Дневные раны сном лечи, 
А завтра быть чему, то будет. 

Живя, умей всё пережить:
Печаль, и радость, и тревогу.
Чего желать? О чём тужить?
День пережит - и слава Богу!

Фёдор Тютчев


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Июн 2022)

@darling, спасибо.
Конечно где то так наверное и это правильно.
Только смириться с этим тяжело.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (3 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...Конечно где то так наверное и это правильно.
> Только смириться с этим тяжело.


Я уже смирилась. Недавно смотрела одну передачу по СПАСУ, там одна многодетная мать ( 8 детей), узнав, что у нее онкология на  4-й стадии, сказала: "Я расцениваю это как подарок от Бога". Так что наши проблемы - это все детский сад. Рада, что вернулась на форум, у меня много всяких смешных публикаций на одном ресурсе, могу их сюда кидать. Много и про кошек. Вообще живу под девизом: "Людям без чувства юмора надо давать инвалидность "( А. Райкин).  Так что - NO PASARAN!


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Июн 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике.
Бросайте информацию.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (3 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @шипящая в шиповнике.
> Бросайте информацию.


Мои  основные темы - "Кошки" и "Медицина".



darling написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, @шипящая в шиповнике,
> у вас есть позитив-это дорогого стоит.🌹


----------



## darling (3 Июн 2022)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> у меня много всяких смешных публикаций на одном ресурсе, могу их сюда кидать. Много и про кошек. Вообще живу под девизом: "Людям без чувства юмора надо давать инвалидность "( А. Райкин). Так что - NO PASARAN!


пиши обязательно!Это мотивирует,настрой на позитив и всё болящее уходит на задний план.



шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Так что наши проблемы - это все детский сад.


верно.Спасибо,что в уме и добром здравии...хоть и не совсем,НО в здравии😇


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (3 Июн 2022)

И еще один мой лозунг: "Есть два спасения от жизненных невзгод - МУЗЫКА и КОШКИ" ( А. Швейцер)
Касаемо первого - это любимое караоке, спасение от застойной пневмонии. Второе - ВСЕГДА РЯДОМ!
Прорвемся, девочки!


----------



## Кати (3 Июн 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике, Вы ,знаете , у дальних родственников муж и он же папа ,уже как 15 лет парализован ,может сам говорить ,есть ,двигается рука. Все . Не унывает ! Много читает )) , даже рисует что-то ) . Конечно жена и дочь помогают в обыденной жизни. По поводу контрактур - а что массаж? На дом можно и пассивное ЛФК . Про коляску- если ещё не натыкались в ВК есть группа Коляска- мой трон! Там люди делятся своими историями и фото . Очень позитивная группа и красивые люди на фотках. Может там можно разузнать какую коляску подобрать .


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (3 Июн 2022)

@Кати, спасибо. Коляска есть, но она стоит практически без применения - очень неудобно сидеть, когда ноги "завязаны узлом". Чувствительность не потеряна и парализации нет, просто дикая контрактура.


----------



## Кати (3 Июн 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике, я понимаю, поэтому про массаж и написала. Коляски очень разные есть .


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Июн 2022)

У меня вопрос про болевой синдром?
А что с этим делать?
Хоть на чуть чуть, или на пару часов снимало.

Коляска, она тяжёлая. Мышцы все слабые. Тут бы так дойти, как получиться.  В нее ещё сесть нужно.
У меня тетка долго мучилась с коляской. Просто, чтобы в нее сесть.
Пару раз падала, и не могла потом встать, пока кто-то не придет с работы.
Хотя первое время было ничего.
Массаж хорошо, когда нет атрофии мышц. К сожалению она так быстро наступает. Это при том, что ЛФК и массаж раньше были постоянно.
И ходила я много, до последнего.






Сам себе диагност.

У меня спастический парез справа. Ниже 7 шейного.
Абсолютно не знаю от чего зависит тонус. То он такой сильный, что просто хоть матом кричи, то слабость.
То дерги эти. Дерги ещё более менее снимает Катена. 
В ногах он конечно даёт мне ходить нём. Иногда я пробегаю строго на ципочках. Но допустим, тоже вариант.. Но в руках- как будет постоянно с гантелями в них.
Синкенезии ещё, одна рука повторяет движения другой. Попробуй почитай.

А гиперкинез - пока этот спазм не пройдет от руки в ногу, ничего не меняется. Хоть ЛФК, хоть таблетки.
Думала хоть раз изменит направление, нет из руки в ногу и все тут.

Про ноги можно сказать, что они так восстановились. Вчера полдня "колдовала", в ногу пошло тепло до самых пальцев. Восторга было немерено. И через пару минут движение пропадает.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (4 Июн 2022)

@Kaprikon, мне очень интересна причина контрактур. Подозреваю, что дело не в позвоночнике, что это РС шалит. Хотя кто знает? Мне дважды говорили, что, возможно, это проблемы позвоночника.  Вот сижу и думаю: может, это и то, и другое?


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Июн 2022)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGDIVLOu_03iaLVVj-JZfMxYqol8k3LAs
		


Я вот тоже сижу и думаю, что делать.
Лечиться же.

У меня восстанавливаются движения в ногах, пусть спастика, но все же.
Походу, попадают.
А вот рука и голова, это отдельная тема. И что делать не знаю.
Лежу на животе, и тяну шею в обратном направлении.
У меня вот так все сложилось - нога в колене, рука в плече. Углом.
И раньше к этому шло, но сейчас просто так и есть. Я до конца не могу это разогнуть. Лежать так тяжело. Не пишитаешь, не по рисуешь.
Я смотрела МРТ, психиатры говорят, что такое кровообращение, и что это связанно с ассиметрией.
Неврологи ничего не говорят. Я дёргаюсь, как кукла.



Похожу, движения пропадают.
Как выключается.

Голову поправлять руками, это вообще круто.
Говорят, что высокий уровень поражения на шейном уровне.
Ещё лицо тянет. Ну если у меня такие подвывихи, наверное не мудрено.

А это, чтобы не грустно было.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (4 Июн 2022)

А это немного о том, что вокруг нас.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Июн 2022)

Ну или вот так:


----------



## darling (9 Июн 2022)

@Kaprikon,
габапентин 300мг +карбамазепин 100мг хорошо обезболивают в тандеме. Попробуй.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Только смириться с этим тяжело.


Да, понимаю.
Сама на лекарствах постоянно,даже без них не представляю как бы справилась. Тягота по всей опе,походка изменилась (да бог с ней)  Вчера разговаривала с медсестрой невролога,она на группе по артриту.Стройняшка и осанка прямая. Говорит,что ежедневно делает ЛФК. Таблетки по необходимости.В санаториях бывает 2 раза в год.Короче,следит за собой.
А ,я то,что делаю-насмешка,просто насмешка.Нет постоянства в упраженениях,движении.Но так,как могу.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2022)

@darling, от упражнений это не зависит к сожалению.
Спасибо, буду пробовать и то и то.

У меня зависит от " длины рычага".
Если сильно дёргать ногами, рычаг длиннее, и спазм сильнее.
Ну и руками так. Лучше пусть уже согнута будет.

Там оказывается нужно и массаж осторожно. Места, где нет иннервации утончаются. И можно себе наделать лишних остеофитов.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Июн 2022)




----------



## Kaprikon (11 Июн 2022)

@шипящая в шиповнике , посмотрите вот это 
Вы на чела, который лежит там и болтается внимание не обращайте.
А может что нибудь попробовать для ног. Мышцы все равно должны как то работать, пусть даже гиперкинез.
Я прокляла то день, когда мне сказали прекратить ЛФК, чтобы не было спастики.
Мышцы эти потом атрофируются ужасно. Пусть бы не правильно, но движения были.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Июн 2022)

Голос гнустный конечно у тренера 
Мне больше нравиться тот комплекс, который в начале темы у меня.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Июн 2022)

Сегодня и вчера вышла во " всей красе" - сначала перед скорой, которая   не смогла мне разогнуть руку в плече 
Рука и поныне там . А потом перед терапевтом с головой назад и вбок.
Зато есть рецепт на Лирику . Но столь чудесный табл в праздники не продают, только после. Не знаю, в чём причина. Может ломки у наркоманов только после праздников пойдут. А сейчас им и так хорошо. Лично мне не очень.
Причем все это спастика чертова. Рука разогнулась и висит себе теперь вниз, что неудобно, так как рычаг длинный получился. Ношу сей бесполезный предмет другой рукой.
Я вообще боюсь прекратить Лфк, боюсь, что и этих идиотских движений не будет.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (11 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @шипящая в шиповнике , посмотрите вот это
> Вы на чела, который лежит там и болтается внимание не обращайте.
> А может что нибудь попробовать для ног...


Это не мой случай. У меня парализации нет, а ноги просто согнуты в коленях уже полтора года ( контрактура.). Уже застарелая. Распрямить их нет никакой возможности. Чувствительность при этом не нарушена.


----------



## Анюша (14 Июн 2022)

@Kaprikon,  мне попалось описание на вашу проблему. И видео тоже там было.  Как у вас, одна половина работает, вторая не хочет.
Вот описание, 
Синдром гемидистонии-гемиатрофии 

Дистония — это синдром устойчивых мышечных сокращений, вызывающий скручивание и повторяющиеся движения или ненормальные позы. В отличие от фокальной, сегментарной или генерализованной дистонии, гемидистония поражает одну половину тела и обычно ей предшествует какое-либо повреждение головного мозга. Гемиатрофия, потеря массы тела на той же стороне, что и дистония, подразумевает отсутствие роста на пораженной стороне тела, часто связанную с контралатеральной церебральной атрофией. 
Асимметрия тела так же связана с другими неврологическими состояниями, такими как синдром гемипаркинсонизма-гемиатрофии и эпилепсия.  

По написанному, не особо можно понять, что и как там, а вот видео с пациентами очень напоминает, то что вы пишите. 
К сожалению, описание лечения, не было. -(


----------



## Анюша (14 Июн 2022)

Я не могу радоваться, тому во что не верю. Это сложно. 
Вот недавно брат приезжал, ездили гулять к морю, и да, тут я дышала, смеялась, пиво выпили, собаки прыгали, купались в море, всё прекрасно. Но это момент. А что дальше то? 
Кстати, знакомую мою, недавно прооперировали. По её словам, шейный отдел. Где только не пыталась лечиться, или хотя бы узнать что у неё. Болела голова, кружилась, потела, стучалт в висках, руки отнимались . И всякое тому подобное . Два года по врачам ходила. Никто не отправил на МРТ, меня не слушала, я ей давно говорила. Знаю, по своим симптомам.. 
В итоге, стала неметь одна половина лица. И вот тогда пошла на МРТ. Вставили пластину, болты, с апреля ходит в ошейнике, сказали снимать можно в августе. 
Но всё прошло, хотя ещк плохо себя чувствует. Но с головой стало вск хорошо. 
Очень рада за неё, ей поставили немецкие болты, или что там, пластину. Она толком не смогла мне всё описать. Заплатила 250 тыс за конструкцию, всё остальное, как жене военного бесплатно сделали, и без очередей.

Говорит, куча народу на оп лежат. Кто с грыжами, кто с нестабильностью. Очень её удивило, сколько народа с такими проблемами. 

@darling, Лариса, ладан красивый запах, но сложный. Не люблю его в одного, Хочется разбавить  или лимоном, или грейпфрутом. -) чуть кислинки  и тогда можно вдыхать -)


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2022)

Спасибо, Аня, за пост.
Настроение,как и мои позвонки ,нестабильны. Появилось явное раздражение. Тут болит,там болит...Ещё левая рука в плече хандрит.По привычке начнёшь что-то делать,больно!
По прежнему хожу с палками. Вышагиваю утром и после работы. Погода радует. Птицы поют,щебечут.Зелень -это славно.
Вот ещё напасть, астма стала заявлять о себе.Выдох - свист,сужен просвет бронхов. Выполняю назначения пульмонолога.
Листез то справа,то слева тянет. Утром накладываю согревающую мазь.Пока в движении,хорошо греет и вроде как обезболивает.
Таблетки урезала до минимума,от них всех "голова едет". Надоело в нереальности быть.

@Kaprikon, это ты на фотке? Очень приглядная и милая


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2022)

darling написал(а):


> приглядная


Какое интересное слово! Возьму в свой разговорный словарь, наверное…..


----------



## darling (16 Июн 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> Какое интересное слово! Возьму в свой разговорный словарь, наверное…..


Не могла подобрать слово к описанию внешности.На ум пришло это.Подумаю напишу как выглядит наша оптимистка и красава



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Зато есть рецепт на Лирику


У меня лирика 25мг. Приняла 2 капсулы.Тут же был найз. Сижу, вроде бы ничего не болит.Надо вставать и разминаться. Пациенты идут плавно,по талонам.Основная масса в огородах и садах. 
Лето, лето...
У июня на рубашке
Одуванчики цветут,
Пруд синеет круглой чашкой,
Птицы весело поют.


----------



## Анюша (18 Июн 2022)

Дааа, птички радуют! Сороки под окном, деток откармливают , вижу, тока так гоняют с червячками в клювах -) 
У меня почти месяц руки не болели, прямо аж как второе дыхание открылось. И вот опять началось. Не могу вычислить от чего зависит. Вроде всё делаю одинаково, изо дня в день..  
Единственное, что моя молодая напарница по спорт залу, пишет усиленно диплом, скоро сдача, и мы неделю не ходили. Может по этому... Я не была на волшебном массажёре..  На след неделе пойду сама, если она ещё не освободится ,не хочется одной ужасно.. Но пойду.


----------



## darling (20 Июн 2022)

Я ванне лежу каждое утро по 15-20мин .Делаю легкие ввозможные упражнения.Трусь щетками и массажером.Встаю более менее вдохновленной.
Потом беру палки и почти что бегом на работу. Уппсс! Но раз на раз не приходится. 



Анюша написал(а):


> И вот опять началось. Не могу вычислить от чего зависит. Вроде всё делаю одинаково, изо дня в день..


Да, раз на раз не приходится.Либо иду тяжело,либо лечу как на крыльях(нуу сказано - увеличено)
Занялась свой дыхалкой,у меня ведь бронхиальная астма физического напряжения.Заметила,что "свистит". Сходила к нашему пульмонологу,та увеличила дозировки принимаемых ингаляторов. Лечусь.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2022)

@darling, тоже только после ванной хорошо.
Пару часов.
Потом опять.
Чертова спастика. 
Уже ничего не делаю, лежу так, как она выгибает.
И все равно эти дерги с утра.
Лирику пью.

Кисть согнулась как у куклы.
Назад куда-то, в логте, и в плече.
Что то там массирую и разрабатываю, но это бесполезно по моему.
Может её совсем не трогать.


----------



## darling (21 Июн 2022)

@Kaprikon, слушай себя и своё тело.Делай так,как оно просит .
Сама сегодня на работу на такси прикатила. Дождь хлещет, выдох "свистит"
Габапентин снизила до 300мг-1 капс в день. Лирику на крайняк,и то не чувствую от неё облегчения.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Кисть согнулась как у куклы.
> Назад куда-то, в логте, и в плече.


Сгибаются от спастики. Щадящие движения,ненавязчивые. Возможно до легкого тепла.
@Kaprikon,мы с тобой всё знаем о таблетках,👭так что принимай. Карбамазепин даже 100мг хорошо расслабляет меня и делает настроение ровным.Но у него почти со всеми моими препаратами-взаимодействие. Там и тут побочки! Вот как?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Июн 2022)

Он хороший.
Карамзепин нормотоник.

У меня спастика дикая.
Не могу ничего сделать нормально.
В руке такое бросковое движение, как будто я выбрасываю что то.
С ним неудобно жуть.

Лирика, она поднимает настроение.
Я знаю, что у меня нарушены все движения, но я на ней двигаюсь.
Сначала мне было уже все равно.
Спазмы от всего, мышцы атрофируются.
Я там вяло сопротивлялась.
С ней активнее.
Но все равно ничего не работает.
Как кукла заводную, то включит, то оключит.
Причем, когда будет это отключит я не знаю. Может сразу.
А иногда могу даже на улицу выйти.
Не знаю, помогут ли мне упражнения.
Мышцы как бумага, лёгкие.
Может и подключу что нибудь, но сомневаюсь.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Июн 2022)

Ноги я скорее всего перетягиваю.
Я там подарила массажем, мышцы как скотч, а я тяну со всей силы, чтобы получалось.
Руки, мне от этого просто рыдать хочется, тянула и гантелькой и укладкой.
С утра опять кисть назад и вбок, локоть сжат, плечо вперёд.
Уже плюнула пусть так будет.
Ноги действительно восстанавливаются лучше.
Но чуть больше нагрузка, сразу уводит получается будро вовнутрь.
Я до этого ходила с полной потерей чувствительность ниже шейного позвонка, причем долго.
Неудобно, но можно.
Это не мешает движению, главное тогда было, что расходилась.
Сейчас воду ни чувствую, ни горячую не холодную, и приспособиться ходить не могу никак.
С потерей чувствительность нужно на ноги себе переодически смотреть.
Ну ногу, вот на нее и смотрю и вижу каждый раз, что она уходит во внутрь.
И скрутка по ней.
Иду, вижу что скручивает, немного приседаю и потихоньку встаю.
Если сесть на лавку, сведёт правый бок и руку, и я грохнусь. Так и иду.
Иногда перехожу на шаги, как у гейши 
Это раньше помогало.
Потом скручивать немного перестает.
Сейчас в бедре спазм, как щелчок и все приехали.
На ципочках ещё хожу, по квартире с утра. Бесит это. Немного стопы потяну, потом чуть лучше.
Когда работали руки, мне очень помогал самомассаж ног и стоп.
Мышцы там становились мыгкие, по всей длине.
Сейчас пыталась, в ногах мышцы атрофированы. Пытаюсь что то размять прямо по мышечным волокнам, но с моими руками так не получается.
Целый день в ногах чувствую тепло и радуюсь этому, какой-то кровоток там все же есть.


----------



## darling (27 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Он хороший.
> Карамзепин нормотоник.


хороший,но куча побочек и взаимодействий с другими леками.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Бесит это.


старайся бесячку убирать! Итак всё тяготит,а ещё и бесячка-дело плохо совсем.
У меня бывает такое,хорошо отслеживаю и стараюсь что-то сделать,успокоиться.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Целый день в ногах чувствую тепло и радуюсь этому, какой-то кровоток там все же есть.


слава богу! Заметила,что мне холодно ногам.Реально холодные! На работе с печкой,дома в специальных сапожках-чунях. Сплю в мягких,тёплых носочках.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На ципочках ещё хожу, по квартире с утра.


отлично.Вот и ходи.


----------



## darling (28 Июн 2022)

Девочки и @Kaprikon, привет Вам
Сегодня пошла на работу в новых кроссовках и без палок (моя опора и спасительница) В общем,неплохо. Присаживалась на скамейки и шла дальше. Подходя к пол-ке почувствовала мурашей в правой ноге.Села,пришла в норму. Благо- путь свой выстроила со скамейками.
С палками иду быстро. Но вот беда-одышка не дает шагать.У меня жеж астма физической нагрузки.Была у пульмонолога ,жаловалась.Она сказала увеличить дозировки базовой терапии ГКС. И фффсёё! Надо раздыхиваться самой,не линиться.

Смотрю на пациентов в возрасте 80-85лет-есть такие ! Адекватные,чистые старушки.Ходят аккуратно на прием,лечатся ... Охххх думается мне,даже писать не буду...
Нужно жесткое ,режимное отношение к себе. Перестать срываться на жор! Ну ,на самом деле-облегчи работу своему позвоночнику,который напрочь болен. Если бы знать 😓


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Июн 2022)

@darling, набор веса может быть от глюкостериодов?
Палки дают нагрузку на грудной отдел.
Может поэтому вы и задыхаетесь?


----------



## darling (29 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... набор веса может быть от глюкостериодов?


Доктор говорит ,что в ГКС доза минимальная,полноты-нет,не может быть от ингаляторов.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Палки дают нагрузку на грудной отдел.
> Может поэтому вы и задыхаетесь?


У меня и без палок одышка. Если идти очень тихо,по черепашьи,всё нормально. Начала вновь раздыхиваться аппаратиком Фролова.
А ,вообще,накупить шаров и надувать.

вот на таком сижу второй день Ягодицы "горят" -это хорошо


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Июн 2022)

Бесполезно, но можно)
Шары это+100.


----------



## darling (30 Июн 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Шары это+100.


шары дуть,голова заболит.Лучше на аппаратике,спокойно.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Июл 2022)

@darling, что за аппарат?
У нас сейчас жарко и душно+ полярный день.
Вообще ужасно.
Тромбоцитоз этот, не знаю, как вязкость крови снизить. Воду пью, но это бестолку.
Гипертермия такая.
Но вроде будет не так долго, как в прошлом году.

Пытаюсь пить клон.
У меня эта дистония ещё, выгибает ужасно.


----------



## darling (6 Июл 2022)

Аппаратик Фролова. Это как трубочка в стакан воды только усовершенствовано.
У нас +10+15 Урал. Дождик моросит,очень пасмурно. И на душе тоже.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (7 Июл 2022)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте, вы не боитесь принимать финлепсин? Ведь он даёт побочный эффект-атаксия. Я не могу побороть порог страха,чтобы его принимать,хотя в молодости я пила его при воспалении тройничного нерва. Как вы его переносите?


----------



## darling (8 Июл 2022)

@Галина Алексеевна, простите,вмешалась. Иногда принимаю карбамазепин 100мг на ночь,хорошее расслабляющее действие. Немного обезболивает,ночные судороги снимает.Принимаю осторожно т.к много нежелательного взаимодействия с моими лекарствами.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (8 Июл 2022)

darling написал(а):


> ... Иногда принимаю карбамазепин 100мг на ночь,хорошее расслабляющее действие.


Здравствуйте, дарлинг. У меня были внезапные падения-дроп-атаки, я боюсь пока принимать.


----------



## Юриджо (10 Июл 2022)

Доброго времени суток уважаемые форумчане. Прошел один год как мне сделали операцию удаления двух грыж поясничной области. Микродискектомия или как её там). Историю можно проследить по предыдущим сообщениям.
На данный момент всё не плохо. Живу обычной жизнью. Делаю каждый день комплекс упражнений. Стараюсь повышать нагрузку переодически.Ни пропускаю ни одного дня. Периодически катаюсь на велике.
 Спина побаливает. Но из месяца в месяц немножко но делается лучше. Болит когда долго сижу. Мой обычный день такой.. Просыпаюсь в 06.30 и примерно до 21.00 на ногах или сидя. Полежать возможности нет. На протяжении дня переодически ноет, но боль другая, мышечная. Ни как до операции. В общем можно сделать вывод на данный момент операция помогла. Потому что до операции жизни нормальной уже не было. Но реабилитация повторюсь лично у меня была тяжелой.. Всем бодрости духа! И глубокое уважение нейрохирургам и неврологам.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Июл 2022)

@Галина Алексеевна, при тройничном нерве помогает даже пол таблетки.
Атаксии при этом нет.
Мне он ничего не расслабляет.
Боль немного снимает именно в такой доз.
Я хожу!
Третий день уже.
И опять хочется пройти больше.
Меня не шатает, дико болят ноги, стопы особенно.
Последний раз я делала это полтора года назад. Через пару шагов колено складывалось, не держало
Там у меня застарелые разрывы минисков. Стопа ослабло и болтается.
Раньше ловила момент, когда нет спастики, и быстро, кто кого догонит.


----------



## La murr (10 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я хожу!
> Третий день уже.






Kaprikon написал(а):


> И опять хочется пройти больше.


----------



## darling (11 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я хожу!
> Третий день уже.
> И опять хочется пройти больше.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (13 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я хожу!
> Третий день уже.
> И опять хочется пройти больше.
> Меня не шатает, дико болят ноги, стопы особенно.


Каприкон, я очень рада за вас.
Закончу элтацин, попробую финлепсин . Я уже месяц хожу по квартире с тростью, делаю домашние дела. Но по лестнице ещё боюсь. Очень хочу  на улицу. Боль в ягодицах  не даёт расходиться.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Июл 2022)

Да у меня тоже боль.
Причем ещё и торсионный спазм.
В ягодицах не знаю.
Он по всей правой стороне.
С мышцы на мышцу.
Я иду медленно, он начинается со стопы и в руку, потом в обратном порядке.
По всей правой стороне.
Хожу, пока его нет.
До этого не было почти неделю.
Сегодня опять.
Причем он в покое. В движении легче.
Для меня лёжать это кромешный ад.
Я даже не скажу, что у меня где-то контрактура, кроме плеча.
Мышцы очень медленно распрямляются. До этого я доходила до двери, щелчок в тазобедренном и все, бобик сдох. Идти не могу, тоже в руке.

Тромбоз магистральный артерий.
Я живу только на кофе.
Почему то помогает.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (18 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да у меня тоже боль.
> Причем ещё и торсионный спазм...
> 
> ...Тромбоз магистральный артерий.
> ...


Каприкон, здравствуйте. Вы снимаете боль лекарствами? От спазма  тоже есть лекарства. Почему спазм то есть,то нет? А сидеть вы умеете? Трентал пьёте от тромбоза и венотоники? В чём вам помогает кофе и какой? Я не поняла,что вы идёте до двери нормально,а потом падаете или можете стоять без движения? Финлепсин можно подобрать дозу,чтобы не было боли и на ней продержаться,хотя бы месяц. Атаксия у вас, на данный момент , бывает? Какое лечение вы сейчас применяете?   У меня плечи днём не болят,а ночью поднять не могу руки-идёт боль.


----------



## darling (19 Июл 2022)

Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Но по лестнице ещё боюсь. Очень хочу на улицу. Боль в ягодицах не даёт расходиться.


Всё делать осторожно и скоро выйдете на улицу.
У меня сегодня неимоверно тянет мышцы ягодицы.чувство ,что отпинали по .опе
Да ещё сидячая работа,сижу ерзаю....ерзаю.



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Трентал пьёте от тромбоза и венотоники?


вчера закончила курс пентоксифиллина 400мгх2раза. Неплохо. Аксамон продолжаю.Комплекс вит В1 Б6 Б12

Девочки,доброго времени 

😇



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Закончу элтацин, попробую финлепсин...


Карбамазепин-финлепсин отложила пока прием.Побочек много.
Но сегодня болит очень,приму  хоть 100мг. Посмотрю эффект есть или нети.Тут уж явно будет видно.На работу пришла кое-как с остановками на скамейках.Как домой идти? Кошелек не взяла,так бы на такси уехала. 

Ну почему так-то? Иногда летишь ,а ...полная развалюха😰


----------



## darling (20 Июл 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Ну почему так-то? Иногда летишь ,а ...полная развалюха


смириться и продолжать жить.Двигаться и двигаться ,как челнок,не засидеться,чтобы опа болела.
Каприкон,что новенького? Как настроение?


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (20 Июл 2022)

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Дарлинг, вы финлепсин отменяете резко и не бывает синдрома отмены? Аксамон как переносите? Слюнотечение не беспокоит? Эффект есть от него? У меня после приёма кортексина и церепро началась тахикардия и экстрасистолия, хотя пью эгилок. Чувствую трепет сердца и приливы.    Дарлинг, надо жить и бороться! Двигаться с умом, зная предел. Долго на ногах даёт варикоз. На рабочем месте вставать и ходить. Ходить чаще в туалет. На перерыве гулять на воздухе, @darling


----------



## darling (21 Июл 2022)

Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> вы финлепсин отменяете резко и не бывает синдрома отмены? Аксамон как переносите? Слюн


финлепсин принимаю ситуационно,синдрома отмены нет. Расслабляет и сонливит.
Аксамон хороший препарат,чувство подёргивания есть.Невролог говорит,что это нервы восстанавливаются.Слюнотечения нет.Расслабляет кишечник-это плюс! Обязательно 2 курса в год.



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> кортексина и церепро началась тахикардия и экстрасистолия, хотя пью эгилок. Чувствую трепет сердца и приливы. Дарлинг, надо жить и бороться


кортексин и церепро тоже эффективные.Побочки пройдут. Или же через день применять. 



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> На перерыве гулять на воздухе, @darling


у нас нет таких перерывов.Сегодня принесла аппликатор Кузнецова,маленький.Периодически сижу на нем.Встаю,хожу,ноги как ватные.Опять набрала 2 кг ! Чувствуется.
@Галина Алексеевна,   спасибо за ответы.



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> началась тахикардия и экстрасистолия, хотя пью эгилок.


много чего перепробовала от тахикардии,лучше бисопролола ничего нет.Это чисто индивидуальное наблюдение.Держит пульс в норме 5мг+5мг.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Июл 2022)

Всем добрый день.
Я действительно хожу.
Встала на клонозепаме.
Он убрал судорги и мне стало легче ходить.
Была опять на консультации в центре экспирамидных растройств.
У меня замедленные движения, как у робота.
Если их делать быстрее, будет спазм.
До этого выкручивало руку в плече куда-то вниз, в логте непонятно как, кисть в сторону.
Я уже молилась, чтобы эти чудесные движения прекратились.
Сняла пока Лирикой,клоном,Кепрой.
Вроде спазмы меньше, я спать не могла от них.
Хожу, но всю правую тянет.по моему совсем не работает правая ягодица.
Стопы болят дико. 
ТБС не держит нормально.
Жду консультацию.
Я не верила, что можно начать ходить через полтора года, и вот.
Смдеть я вообще не могу, ну от силы час. Потом обязательно нужно пройтин. В ТБС что то щелкает, и ч тогда не мог идти мешает что то.
С утра чувствую себя паскудно.
Но можно чем то помогут.
ЛФК делаю, у меня мышцы превратились в тяжи, мну их руками и делаю ЛФК.Так нельзя наверное, но немного легче потом.
Есть смогла на клоне, перестало так челюсти сводить.


----------



## darling (22 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Встала на клонозепаме.
> Он убрал судорги и мне стало легче ходить.


это ведь очень хорошо!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сняла пока Лирикой,клоном,Кепрой.


кепра-это что?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не верила, что можно начать ходить через полтора года, и вот.


 рада,очень рада за тебя.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С утра чувствую себя паскудно.


я точно также. Утро тяжелейшее,пока расхожусь. Воды горячей нет-ванну не принять.
Болит низ поясницы. Ставлю мидокалм и артрозан.Это назначила невролог. Курс пентоксифиллина 400мгх2 раза в день,аксамон 20мгх2раза в день,витамины,артрозан в/м.
Хожу на работу без скандинавских.Тяжело,все скамейки мои.
Принимаю габу и карбамазепин,расслабляет хорошо и настроение не "не паскудничает" Простите. А так бы совсем зачахла.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ЛФК делаю, у меня мышцы превратились в тяжи, мну их руками и делаю ЛФК.Так нельзя наверное, но немного легче потом.


умница!
А я ставила банки на ягодицу ,тянуло хорошо.Но блииннн в одном месте-сожгла ,пузырики лопнули.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Смдеть я вообще не могу, ну от силы час. Потом обязательно нужно пройтин. В ТБС что то щелкает, и ч тогда не мог идти мешает что то.


может что-то получится.@Kaprikon,верь! 🌷🌹🥀🌺🌸

@Kaprikon, и ещё-рискнула принимать габу 300мг и карб 100мг -неплохо расслабляет. Но надо осторожно,у них вместе много побочек.
Ну ,а что делать? если поясница отваливается😰


----------



## Риммик (22 Июл 2022)

@Kaprikon, а вы не рассматривали возможность приёма ЗГТ? или у вас противопоказания? У вас помимо ваших диагнозов и всего описываемого, явный, уже соответствующий возрасту, дефицит половых гормонов. Возможно, ЗГТ могла бы облегчить спастику и спазмы. Ведь при дефиците женских гормонов, мышцы превращаются в старую резину, тяни - не тяни, всё спазмируется.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Июл 2022)

@Риммик, я рассматривала все.
И они превратились не в старую резину, а в парез. Там хоть что ешь.
У меня гиперкинез , не спазмы,а ЗГТ мне нужно было тогда с 6 лет принимать.
Они то в мягкую резину превращаются и я не могу стоять. Так приятнее по болевым ощущениям, но двигаться не возможно.

@darling, на габе я как на шарнирах, финлепсин убирает лицевые боли.
Лирика хорошо идёт.
У меня фигня какая-то идёт сыпь по всем спазмированным местам.
Как волдыри, особенно от массажа и от воды, и от крема. Просто ничего не могу размять. Пробовала ноги, все в волдырях, и так везде.
Причем это не от лекарств, до них было.

Зато я хожу так клёво, как робот Роби.
Поворот только прямо, спина ровная, как у куклы, мимики с одной стороны лица, там где парез нет.
Но хожу,и не дай бог мне при этом присесть или сделать неверное движение рукой. Особенно сгибание, плечо сразу идёт вперёд.

Вчера от большой радости, что хожу, прыгала,,готовила, гладила убирала.
Через 4 часа меня выключило, и рука повисла опять. Вот и бесят меня эти включая, я не знаю на сколько они.
До этого было даже не 10 минут.
Я сразу начинала тащить ногу, и рука прижимались. Теперь где-то часов на 5, но это с таблетками.
Кепра это противосудорожный препарат, при эпилепсии.

Атонические приступы у меня остались, причем фиг знает когда он наступит.Раз и готовченко, поплыли, назад и вниз.

Ещё очень мешает клонус в стопе, в одной, она висит, как у куклы, висела.
Теперь во внутрь ушла. Или была там, ну и сразу колено и ТБС уходит вовнутрь. Я уже ей только асаны не пела разве, не хотит никак.
В ТБС там отек этого костного массива, может поэтому и не держит 
То, что при климаксе мышцы женские я могу допустить, но они у меня разные, жестка только вся рука, как пустая и слабая.А так спазм с мышцы на мышцу, они могут быть при этом и мягкие и твердые и нормальные 
Чувствительность нет, но ее и не было, я же с этим жила как то.
Ну а слева я целое изделие.
Из препаратов за все это время я не пробовала только цианид. Потому, что не было под рукой.
Опять была вчера у психиатра, умоляла найти у меня причину расстройства движения. Ответ, симптоматика неврологическая, и не какой учёт и никакие нейролептики.

А ещё сказали выяснить, что с кровью и холестерином. Потому, что не есть и иметь такой холестерин это плохо, а эритроцитоз вообще не хорошо.
Кепра имеет хорошее действие, как и клон, у меня перестает сводить челюсть и я могу есть.

На радостях ела все, что все себе запрещают. Вредное оливье с майонезом, запечную курицу, вредную колбасу, и котлеты, а то я почти полтора года так скромненько кифир хлеб, ну и мороженое для калорийности. И то мороженое с подачи Весёлого, очень он это вкусно рассказал.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Июл 2022)

К вопросу о жёсткости мышц
Было*!:: рука не разгибается ниже логтя и там синеет, на шее тяжи.Я иногда вставала, шея так на плече и лежала почти, я уже не обращала внимание, хочет, пусть лежит так. Она выравнивается потом
Лопатка и сейчас отходит, и тогда шею тянет назад. Рука сворачивается именно в плечевом суставе.раз и внутрь. Это все было. Сейчас это всё мягкое, кроме лопатки. Бывает иногда, вот тогда начинает все гореть и идёт сыпь по шее и затылку. Затылок сводит не так часто теперь. Я головой двинуть не могла, не могла дотронуться к шее, просто рукой. От воды сводило ещё больше.
Когда стояла, я двигалась как в восточном танце по кругу- танец живота. Больше 10 минут выстоять не могла.
СЕЙЧАС не так!
Но руки не всегда делают то, что я хочу, а делают то, что они хотят, что мне не нравиться.
Я быстро устаю. Рука все равно скручивается. До этого было как будто я с подружкой за ручку иду и кистью себя за платные держу. Кисть в бок, локоть согнут.
Нога тоже не айс, но все же, у меня спастика там. Мышцы не резиновые, деревянные.В тренажере поразжимала, так с поджатыми колениями и лежала два дня.
Это при том, что без ЛФК у меня не было ни одного дня.
Но все равно я хожу!
Пусть как робот, но я также на это не надеялась. Мне минимальные движения не получились.
Полы помою, и тащу за собой ногу
К двери подойду, щелчке в бедре и все, клин. А как меня выкручивало, там даже невролог, психиатр, офигивали.
Руку вверх и в сторону, бедро куда-то к животу, мышцы от колена штопором, пальцы веером и на руках и ногах, шею назад или вбок.
Лёжать при этом не возможно, и жить по моему.
Сейчас это тоже бывает, но проходит быстрее.
Я засекала, что бы без сильных последствий нужно быть в движении не больше 5-6 часов. А это уже прогресс.
Движения замедленные,да бог с ними, они есть!
Сейчас попробовал пройти побыстрее, начинается вращательное движение в пояснице. Пусть хожу как маникен, но без гипекинезов и прочих радостей.
Я не одну бабушку в климаксе с такими набором не видела.
Ну идут, ну медленно, но никто не дергаться , не вращается вокруг оси.
Так что ЗГТ отпадает.
На мне уже фармы проверено столько, что пора за это деньги получать.К тому же у меня тромбоз устья ПА, да думаю и не только там.
Посмотрим, что скажут в институте.
Мы мозги смотрели, вроде бы кора не повреждена, нет атрофии серое, есть сосудистые очаг, но они не сильные.Врачу не понравилось в центре то что, я уже не заостряю внимание что, мозолистое тело наверное. Но это могло быть после приступа так.
Короче буду искать, может это лечиться.
К тому же у меня межполушарная ассимметрия после травмы, на МРТ это видно.


----------



## darling (25 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как волдыри, особенно от массажа и от воды, и от крема. Просто ничего не могу размять. Пробовала ноги, все в волдырях, и так везде.
> Причем это не от лекарств, до них было.


может половинку супрастина попробовать? Аллергия на что-то?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На мне уже фармы проверено столько, что пора за это деньги получать


на мне тоже,глянула ,сколько в аптеках оставляю 😰



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Короче буду искать, может это лечиться.


лечится,обязательно лечится.Сняла боли артрозаном+дексаметазон.Мидокалм 1.0. Всё №5.
Вновь взяла палки,а днем будет +35
Вес 81  -нисколько не снижается.

@Kaprikon, ты ....ну такая утонченная,симпатичная.Бровки выщипаны,волосы уложены и цвет приятный-бежевыйБудем жить!
🌸


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Июл 2022)

@darling, мне с палками нельзя, мен рукожопые. Нагрузка на руки вызывает спазм.
Нет, супрастин не помогает.
Как нейродермит какой то.
И всегда от массажа.


----------



## darling (25 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как нейродермит какой то


хм ...чем лечат нейродермит? Мазилки какие-нибудь?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Июл 2022)

Знать бы от чего он, нейродермит.
У меня так было в детстве.
Всю ногу обсыпало красными сухими пятнами. От колена и выше.
Ставили сухой псориаз. Может он и был. Прошло само через четыре года!
Я не против ЗГТ, но я уже не знаю, что и чем и от чего лечить.
Если бы не свалилась почти на полтора года, так и делала наверное.
А сейчас черт знает, что делать.
Спазмов нет, но и движения поправок стороне тоже нет.
Я с утра просыпаюсь с желанием прибить кого-то, желательно себя.
Потом делаю зарядку. Начинаю что то делать и по разному получается.
Вчера все было мягкое, как кисель, сегодня ка кол в руке и ноге справа.
Не гнется ничего, вообще.
Но и не дёргаюсь, что радует.
Я ровная, как струна, и стопы не гнуться нифига.
Гимидистония, может начать дёргать все, может вот так быть,и движения нет, вернее они есть, но медленные очень.
Левая забывает, что с правой не дружит, пытается там как то порезвее быть.
А так пока из всех препаратов мне и подошла только кепра и Лирика.
А так были и ЗГТ, и сосудисты, Дипроспан, дека, от нее было легче, диспорот, он него тоже легче, но не долго.и куча всёго. Финлепсин мне ничего не расслабляет, он убирает боль в лицевом нерве. Габапетин без эффекта. Мидокалм я не переношу уже на вид и запах.
Я помогал трентал немного. Причем хорошо.

Ну и кофе, я по моему только на нем и двигаюсь.


----------



## darling (26 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ставили сухой псориаз. Может он и был. Прошло само через четыре года!


может и псориаз.У моего доктора тоже псориаз-особенно на пальцах рук-после мытья мажет Липа БЕЙЗ что-то типа этого



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Перешла на эгилок. Теперь он вызывает трепет сердца. Думаю на что перейти. С утра начинает трясти. Принимаю элтацин. Всё индивидуально.





Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Надо с врачом советоваться. А аксамон необходим-особенно мне. Я 20 мг х2 раза в сутки принимаю. От тахикардии бисопролол.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Июл 2022)

@darling, липа без, что за зверь?
У меня эта штука на ноге прошла, а был ужас, просто все красного цвета.
Не чесалось, не мешало, прошло от солнца. На стопах и на руке немного.
С ними посоветующесь.
Анализы для госпитализации только в понедельник, и то это запись к терапевту.
Мне давно говорят советоваться, особенно с эндокринологом.
К нему не попасть.
Состояние странное.
С утра плохо.
Ночь я кричу от боли, где болит не понятно, но так получается. Днём я держусь.
Ходить могу, делаю всё. Но все так медленно, причем это не мой каприз.
Такие движения . Лучшие не получается. К вечеру начинается скрутка в руке и ноге.
Причем реальная, не спазм, а именно это дело. Приходиться ложиться каждый раз. Полежу легче.
Из таблеток только кепра.
Если я настаиваю, и увеличиваю время своей вертикализауии, потом плохо совсем.
На все про все получается почти 10 часов. Это чтобы дома поделать что то,сидеть не могу.
Только в лотосе.
Знать бы, что мышцы будут укрепляться от ЛФК, я бы только ее и делала.
Давление низкое, живу на литрах кофе.

Маникен))
Ходячий, что ходячий хорошо,что маникен плохо.
Движения замедленные, хоть тресни.


----------



## darling (27 Июл 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> липа без, что за зверь?


Крем "липобейз" так и называется.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> прошло от солнца


От ультрафиолета всё проходит.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Анализы для госпитализации только в понедельник,


Собралась на лечение в больницу?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне давно говорят советоваться, особенно с эндокринологом.


А что эндокринолог? У нас таких пациентов нет. На гормоны сдать-так зачем?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из таблеток только кепра.


Что это "кепра"?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Маникен))
> Ходячий, что ходячий хорошо,что маникен плохо.
> Движения замедленные, хоть тресни.


Пусть хоть так! Всё-таки ходишь,хоть и медленно.Можешь обслуживать сама себя.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Июл 2022)

Так я так и хожу, медленно.
Обслуживать не хочу, работать хочу 
Кепра это препарат против эпилепсии и тонических судорог.
Но меня не хватает на долго 
Как маникен я хожу часов 5 в хорошем варианте или несколько часов в плохом.
Я не медленно хожу, а именно так двигаюсь, как робот.
Медленно я видела, идут себе неспеша.
А тут не так .
Видела как криво ходят тоже мимо 
Я прямо хожу.
Как кукла на подиуме.
На лице справа нет мимики.
У меня нет точног диагноза, что случилось , поэтому мне нужна госпитализация . По ночам происходит какая-то фигня. Начинает трясти, и сводить мышцы. Потом очень сильные боли. А перед приступом слабость


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Июл 2022)

У мужа был день рождения, наготовила мантов, салатов, и торт.
Меня крутило переодически, особенно если месить тесто .
Я не понимаю место этой скрутки 
Начинает сжимать бок и приводить ТБС. Иногда все это начинает просто гудеть, не в переносном смысле.
Я три дня жалела, что я могу себя обслуживать, так как толку нет. Потом опять прошла. Но недолго сначала. Вчера пробежкой. Вернее, подождала, когда спастика меньше и вперёд.
Сегодня прошла свои км. Не все 10.
По ощущениям мне стопы вырывает просто, они не горят, а просто там ходят куда хотят.
Сдалась, когда два ТБС медленно начали впиваться в ремень джинс.
Но все равно пройти получилось 
Если все это засунуть сначала в холодную, потом в полугорячую воду, можно успеть приготовить обед вкусный. Но все равно у меня этот барикинез, замедленные движения по правой стороне.
После праздничного обеда я дам дня лежала комочков тихо, и меня кепра не брала, даже в лошадиной дозе.
И с у утра мне всегда кажется, что я не встану. Начинает все неметь где-то в часов семь. Иногда бывает за ночь раз по пять. Встану похожу, легче. И столько же раз получить нагоняй, потому, что не сплю.
Но там попробуй поспи.
С утра я пальцы сначала двигаю, потом стопы, потом получаю медленную трындецовую боль по всей ноге.. ну и вроде ничего.
Дожидаясь, когда муж уйдет и начинаю полы мыть и т.д.
В движении мне легче 
Но я не вертикализированная, что ли 
Меня вертит по кругу, если долго на месте.
Самый мой спаситель кофе, на кофе я могу долго двигаться.
Потом просто нога идёт в отказ, вернее ее приводи к бедру.
Это на всех клонах и проч.
Мышцы мягкие, иногда не держат почти. Перед спазмом становяться твердые и горячие.

Из всех адских "прелестей жизни" мне тяжело только лежать, ну и сидеть.
Причем если сидеть на корточках, ничего. Я раньше так работала, пока ногу во внутрь не загнуло.
В движении легче.
Может это конечно полинейропатия, такая глубинная боль по всей правой стороне, но я не знаю как ее снимать.
Всякие аскамоны мне нельзя, у нас блин насильственные движения.
С палками ходить нельзя, потому, что руку согнуты в логтях.
Я когда хожу, присесть тоже нельзя, потому, что сведен правой бок.
Так и чешу, как робот.
Замедленные движения не всегда.
Иногда даже просто загляденье.
Но это так не долго.
Если я начинаю приходить от этого в телячий восторг, можно свалиться 
Вот черт его знает, что там в этом мозге происходит.
По коленям и рукам смотрю, они как на резинках, то есть спастика, как мешает что то двигаться нормально.
Писала уже наверное, подвигала их в тренажере, это там, где колени согнуть разогнуть. Ну и лежала три дня именно с согнутыми коленями.
Причем, когда двигала вроде ничего.
А так меня поворачивает вправо, вбок куда-то. Может из за руки, там же парез, по моему больше нижний, чем верхний.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Июл 2022)

К праздничному ужину мужу был подарен кот. По моему по кличке Шпион или Бонд, ну то который Джеймс Бонд.
После того, как я понимаю, что двигаться могу, или уже могу немного.
У меня начинается развлечение "а ну найди кота". Он маленький и к квартире не привык, поэтому прячется.
Но где? Я не выяснила до сих пор.
Все места возможного котовой нычки перерыла. Нет кота и все тут.
Первый день я вообще решила, что потеряла его как то, или выпустила случайно. Жутко расстроилась.
Вечером Мы объявились)
Проголодались) И так тихо это появляемся, я не могу отследить откуда. Четвертый день нычка так и не найдена. В ФСБ его наверное обучали до этого.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Авг 2022)

https://youtube.com/channel/UC-qfrREQ7Vct6YzeHsxbupg
		


Ходим вот так. 
Хорошо только после ванной.
Но ходим. Буду думать как восстановить движения.
Тут я не как робот, но двигаться мне что то мешает.

Мне что то не даёт двигаться в правой ноге, ее заваливает во внутрь.
Если сильный гипертонус то иду как кукла)

Раз я пошла, значит движение возможно. И его можно восстановить.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (1 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Раз я пошла, значит движение возможно. И его можно восстановить.


Лена, обязательно восстановится движение. Работайте над этим. Котёнок для души хорошо. Ходите вы здорово, но только знайте меру. У меня сегодня без причины заболел позвоночник там, где грыжа Л2-Л3. Только вечером смогла снять боль😢. После трёх месяцев лечения рецидив . 😱Боюсь обострения.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Авг 2022)

@Галина Алексеевна, а чем вы ее снимаете. У меня если пошел болевой синдром я мышкой лежу, очень тихой 
Его ничего не снимает.
У меня там все позвонки, в пояснице.
Но он должен быть стабильный уже давно. А я то ногу тяну, то норм.
С утра я вообще ничего не тяну, кроме настойчивого желания это сделать.
Кот, да , шпионская натура.
И десантник поди, прыгает так высоко. У меня в квартире все зашито, где находится кот, всегда загадка.
В руки не идёт, шипит.
Но ведёт со мной свои шпионские беседы, слушает меня очень внимательно.
Маленький тако)

Сейчас мной движет ещё женской любопытство: где штаб квартира этого шпиона. Он так появляется неожиданно и тихо тихо.

@Галина Александровна, снять боль мне помогает лежание очень тихим комочком и, почему, пустырник.
В настройке зараза. Сразу стопроцентный вариант.
Ну и клон. И почему ванная.
Если идёт спазм я бегаю, то теплой то холодной ее поливаю. Проходит немного.

В институт этот готовлюсь.
Хотела порадоваться анализам, почти все, как космонавта, все равно этот тромбоцитоз. Не 600 конечно, меньше чуть, но все равно. 
И вот черт его знает почему.

Словила отек Квинке на НСПВ.
Все, не хочет он уже никаких препаратов: Спазмалгон тоже, антидепрессанты тоже.
Не понятно, что чем лечить.
За месяц третий раз. На крем бывает.
Я массаж пытаюсь делать и получаю.
Есть только Дипроспан дома.
Раньше у меня такой прелести не было, ну и таблеток тоже нет, чтобы снимать..


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (3 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Галина Алексеевна, а чем вы ее снимаете...


Лена, здравствуйте. Я снимаю боль коктейлем. Диклофенак+Дексаметазон+Лидокаин. Пью валемидин 50 капель,трентал 2т и натираюсь диклофенаком мазью. Финлепсин сейчас не могу.


----------



## darling (3 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Словила отек Квинке на НСПВ.


осторожнее с НПВС и отеком Квинке



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Диклофенак+Дексаметазон+Лидокаин.


диклофенак с дексаметазоном ставлю без лидокаина. Надо подключить его.



Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Финлепсин сейчас не могу.


финлепсин хорошо спазм снимает.Мне его даже кардиолог рекомендовала.
1/2 на ночь и в течение дня принимаю.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> К праздничному ужину мужу был подарен кот. По моему по кличке Шпион или Бонд, ну то который Джеймс Бонд.


😇 это класс-котейка!У меня старенькая живет.Подумываю взять из приюта.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Авг 2022)

А чем отек снять?
У меня губы, как у куклы Барби

На Найз.

Засада полная. Мне в клинику завтра ехать, губы как у Полиропсона.
Помогала Кепра, теперь и ее пить боюсь. У меня лирика была, боли нейропатические она и снимала.
Закончилась, ну я Найз и рубанула.
Без Кепры сейчас пойду ещё и дерги мои любимые, скручивающее.
Красота короче говоря.


----------



## горошек (3 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А чем отек снять?
> У меня губы, как у куклы Барби...


Я снимала классическим лоратадином. Но лучше не рисковать и пить его сразу, как только почувствовали первые симптомы. Ведь кто знает, чем это может закончится. Такие препараты должны всегда быть дома под рукой. После того, как я на дорожку выпила обычный цитрамон, который пила и до этого, и поехала на автобусе почти час, а там почувствовала, что рухнуться губы и язык, перечитала все молитвы и, как только вышла, бегом в аптеку, теперь ношу его в сумочке. Пригождался ещё пару раз. Если выпить вовремя, то одна таблетка снимает все в течении получаса.


----------



## darling (3 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А чем отек снять?
> У меня губы, как у куклы Барби
> 
> На Найз.


что-то гистаминное.Супрастин,лоратадин...



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Без Кепры сейчас пойду ещё и дерги мои любимые, скручивающее.
> Красота короче говоря.


до завтра пройдёт.



горошек написал(а):


> . Такие препараты должны всегда быть дома под рукой. После того, как я на дорожку выпила об


ок. У меня на облепиховый сок было "нечто" Тавегил был.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Авг 2022)

Я пока сейчас за климастином бежала, со мной прям пару молодых людей поздоровались.
Это же можно, такие губы!

Бесит следующие, во во-первых тянет сильно глотку, во -вторых, что мне пока нельзя клон, значит я буду дергаться,в-третьих, это уже 3 раз за месяц, причем не губы, а все правая или левая сторона мну. Красные пятна ,как волдыри.
Спазмалгон и Найз вроде раньше были ничего, нормально шли.
А грешила на эсциталопрам, антидепрессант. Мне почему то всю жизнь плохо от них, убрала .
До этого был эглонил, это ещё тем летом, сама выпросила, вызвала психиатра домой, ходить тогда совсем не могла. Та же история.
По моему, меня легче прибить, чем вылечить. В поликлинике по моему так ещё год назад решили, а я взяла и забегала ещё.
На пыль не может, полы намываю каждый день. На Бонда тоже, потому что было до него.
На еду, я тут есть начала, организм бунтует))).

@горошек , а "нечто", как появилось. 
У меня не только губы, а руки и ноги и все так прекрасно.
Вчера только анализы забрала, ни СПИДа, ни зостера, ничего нет, ни герписа.
Хоть в космос. Эритроцитоз есть.
Я не знаю, что с ним делать.


----------



## горошек (3 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, да губы распухают и как деревянные становятся, и по телу да, красные волдыри.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Авг 2022)

Все имеется.
Волдыри прошли. Я не знаю на что такая радость.
Сок и проч вещей я не пила, и никакой экзотики тоже.
Мне говорили, что может быть плохо на воду, но это жесть тогда.
Ванная, это единственное, что позволяет мне с утра начать двигаться.

Я раньше всегда себе делала самомассаж тела по крему.
По моему у меня на что то косметическое такая реакция.
Я все пытаюсь размять ноги, про трапеции молчу, туда и не дотронуться.
Вот по моему на это действие я ловлю такие штуки.
Старая уже массажем заниматься))


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Авг 2022)

"Холинергическую крапивницу можно подтвердить с помощью метахолинового кожного теста или погружением в горячую ванну (42о).
Может я не там ищу, и не те таблетки пью." После ванной мне легче, но потом хуже.
Вернее если можно назвать хуже состояние, когда ходишь раз в год.
И при этом я считаю, что выздоровела сразу и навсегда.
Я под дождем ещё вчера промокла, подумала, все равно лето, не раскисну.
Лежу кота обнимаю, боюсь пить кифир, лезть в ванную и пить все таблетки.
Морда лица по прежнему" модная"))))
Я сегодня в тренде.
Коту нравиться, муж ещё не видел.
Я уже такая разная бываю, что и этим не удивлю наверное.


----------



## darling (4 Авг 2022)

Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> Диклофенак+Дексаметазон+Лидокаин.


в таблетках или уколах


----------



## darling (4 Авг 2022)

darling написал(а):


> в таблетках или уколах


если это всё в растворе -несовместимо.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лежу кота обнимаю, боюсь пить кифир, лезть в ванную и пить все таблетки.
> Морда лица по прежнему" модная"))))
> Я сегодня в тренде.
> Коту нравиться, муж ещё не видел.
> Я уже такая разная бываю, что и этим не удивлю наверное.


от тебя позитивом так и хлещет.Умничка,читаю и улыбаюсь. Фото кисульки в студию. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ванная, это единственное, что позволяет мне с утра начать двигаться.


у нас воду горячую отключили.Я без ванны.И нагреватель недавно сожгла.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Авг 2022)

Кисулька будет.
Она бегает от фото.
Играем в игру теперь поймай кота и накорми.

Только после 15 госпитализация.
Меня скрутило сильно, а было хорошо.
Я уже думаю про этот отек, ведь он влияет на работу мозга, а там могут быть и судорги и эпилепсия, которую они мне ставят.
Шея опять назад куда-то и в бок и к ней не дотронуться.

@darling , для позитива:
Я чихнула, и у меня съехала шея.
Как наладить этот отток, если у меня априори межполушарная ассимметрия.
Уже и ровно лежу и боком.
Проверяю, на что пошел отек Квинке.
Пытаюсь опять еду есть.


----------



## darling (5 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я чихнула, и у меня съехала шея.
> Как наладить этот отток...


 кашлять и чихать ...нинини


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Авг 2022)

Кто может ответить на вопрос.
Мелкие пузырьки по ходу мышцы рук и ног, по всей правой стороне тела, возникли сыпь сначала сильная, а потом, то появляется, то прополает.
Перед высыпаниями сильные боли.
Немеет губы и шея. Губы распухли, но сейчас чуть проходит. Под глазами тоже, в вертикальном положении слабость.
Это Квинке? Зострер?
От воды это устраивается.

Волдыри большие, то возникают, то пропадают. На плечах тоже.

За месяц третий раз такое счастье.

Не меняется моя история.
Могу ходить ровно неделю.
Потом мне скручивает и лево и право.
И таблетки не могу.
Не знаю Квинке это или что то другое.
При парезе такие симптомы могут быть : просто по все мышцы рук на сгиб  волдыри , по ногам тоже.
Везде, где ограничения движения такая картина.
Особенно колени.

Квинке?


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Авг 2022)

Не Шпионский кот прятался в шкафу на полке -
Штаб квартира найдена.
Это его детская комната.
Это он с утра куда-то собирается. 
А это ведётся на провокацию.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Авг 2022)

А из плохого, при поднятии руки верх, а так же нагрузки на руки я получаю крапивницу, а при должном старании ещё и Квинке, и мне начинает стягивать затылок.
Почему так ведёт себя спина на нагрузку, я не могу понять.
Причем выеживалась я долго.
Сначала обруч покрутила, прокатило, на руках покрутила тоже.
Но стоит согнуть руку, или поднять ее верх, успех гарантирован.
Может это тот ещё не прошел, а я тут с нагрузками своими.
Или системное какое-то чудо или кровообращение такое.
Аллергия на ЛФК, короче говоря.


----------



## Галина Алексеевна (7 Авг 2022)

darling написал(а):


> в таблетках или уколах


В уколах.
Всё совместимо. Я делала 5 дней.


----------



## darling (8 Авг 2022)

Галина Алексеевна написал(а):


> В уколах.
> Всё совместимо...


дексаметазон+диклофенак+лидокаин =в миксе получается мутная смесь.Такую ставить категорически нельзя! Может что-то не так?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не знаю Квинке это или что то другое.
> При парезе такие симптомы могут быть : просто по все мышцы рук на сгиб волдыри , по ногам тоже.


Квинке бы уже прошел. На картинке не похоже на Квинке,хотя он разный бывает.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это он с утра куда-то собирается.
> А это ведётся на провокацию.


котейка чудо Вот тебе ещё развлечение Что кушает?


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Авг 2022)

Джеймс Бонд два дня ничего не ел, не выходил и все его искали.
Он спал в шкафу.
Теперь он ест и спит, играет.
У меня какие то кризы.
Вот с такими высыпаниями слабостью мышц и предварительно с втыканием булавы в позвоночник.
Сводит горло. И шею по бокам.
Я не знаю на что, но они очень давно.
Там, где сводит сейчас и были высыпания, а они сильные, теперь все онемевшего и болит. Меня мотает, когда хожу..стягивает все мышцы на шее сзади.
Это не на кота, это давно, а на что я не знаю. Мышцы все слабые.
Толи это миастения, или холиэнергический криз. Я сейчас попробовала ванную с содой и солью.
За ночь обсыпало все, что можно.
Потом ещё и дёргает, это по видимому когда проходит. Психологические расстройство не признают, я когда заходила немного, два раза топала в ПНД, ответ нет. Он меня видел дома, когда сводит, и сказал, что это не психическое заболевание.
Перед этим сдавала анализы, там ок, кроме очень повышенных эритроцитов. Я не чувствую стоп, пальцев рук. Но это давно, потом судорги эти.
Снимаю судорги я клонозепамом, но я не знаю, от чего они. Мышцы все слабые и высохшие как бы 
Пока не знаю на что такая реакция.
Есть проблема с печенью, и перегиб желчного, с печенью нежировой гепатоз, кризы с детства.
Не переношу половину продуктов.
Вот черт знает, что это.
Сейчас опять все свело и болтает из сторон в сторону.
Особенно плечо, оно у меня хрустит дико. Перестало после клона.
По ЭМНГ асконопатия рук, а про ноги я молчу, потому, что не делала. Не успела. Ногами как по палубе хожу.Что то лупит мне по вегетативным нервам.
Завтра опять к терапевту за направлением, там анализы доздать.
Как узнать, что даёт такую асконопатия и булаву из спины заодно вытащить. На жару это усиливается.
Причем везде написано местное нарушение проводимости. Сердце тоже. 
Соэ 20, но это вроде не много.

Насчёт Квинке, потому, что сначала распухли губы, потом шея сбоку.
Губы прошли, то есть нормального размера, но везде онемение.
Оно не проходит.

Хлоропирамин купила.
Если посыпет, буду колоть.
Пока молчит.
ЛФК лёгкое, детское, для ленивых.
На воду с содой и солью пока тихо.


----------



## darling (9 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, спасибо за подробный ответ,особенно про котейку 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Снимаю судорги я клонозепамом, но я не знаю, от чего они. Мышцы все слабые и высохшие как бы


у меня ночные судороги прошли от  карбамазепина 100мг
Принимаю габу 300мг и баклофен 5мг -хорошо спастику снимает. Невролог сказала принимать очень осторожно т.к вызывает зависимость.
Очень легко от этого микса,даже от однократного приема.
Сегодня вновь возобновлю строгое ЛФК,не менее 40мин в день.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Насчёт Квинке, потому, что сначала распухли губы, потом шея сбоку.
> Губы прошли, то есть нормального размера, но везде онемение.
> Оно не проходит.


постепенно пройдёт.Может легкий массаж на онемевшие места?
У меня стопа немеет,я ей кручу,верчу в разные стороны,проходит.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Авг 2022)

Хорошо.
Мне габа уже не помогает, и баклосан и тем более финлепсин.
Стопы я разрабатываю как для упражнений с отвисшей стопой.
Лёжа, сначала палицы, потом саму ступу, опершись в спинке кровати.
Разрабатываться он не хотят.
Но пытаемся 
Раньше просто так болтала.
Это таинственое кошачье создание:
Ищу опять нет Бонда, насыпаю еду,инет еды, но и Бонда нет.
Штаб квартиру поменял


----------



## darling (9 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Хорошо.
> Мне габа уже не помогает, и баклосан и тем более финлепсин.


может вновь пробовать с минимальных доз?
Ещё пентоксифиллин надо постоянно курсами. Начну вновь по 400мг х2 раза-это большая дозировка,принимая её -всё в конечности мурашами ползёт,дёргает,как будто оживает.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это таинственое кошачье создание:
> Ищу опять нет Бонда, насыпаю еду,инет еды, но и Бонда нет.
> Штаб квартиру поменял


милота 
   😇


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Авг 2022)

Он мне просто не о чем , я бы не отказалась, но это бесполезно.
Мне почему то Лирика о чем и не надолго, но все же.
Баклосан, я не могу подобрать дозу, у меня давление низкое, а тут вообще.
Финлепсин давно не о чем, разве убрать лицевую боль немного.
Если у меня уже клоны, и прелести на них похожи, то все габопетины уже "детский лепет".
Дулрксетин бы сейчас, боль нейропатическая.
Крапивницу пока сняла, ждём-с, будет или нет. Пока молчит.
Зато пальцы ног просто жуть.
У меня деформации и гиперкинез там.
В " дулю" сворачиваются. Я их слегонца потянула, иду болят сильно.
Ну может ещё после Квинке, меня сильно сыпало.
Сейчас жду, укол на хотове.
Партию ножей и булаву по моему из спины достали на недолго.
Проходим " квест" повторной сдачи анализов.

Нет к бакле особого привыкания.
Помпу даже ставят, когда такая спастика в руках. Но мне он расслабляет так же и ноги, а я хожу на спастике, если ее убрать, не смогу ходить.
Мне помогал маленький кусочек от 10 мг. И не часто если. Совсем не берет сирдалуд и мидокалм.



			https://youtube.com/channel/UC-qfrREQ7Vct6YzeHsxbupg
		


Там кроме косой спины есть видио Бонда.


----------



## darling (10 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если у меня уже клоны, и прелести на них похожи, то все габопетины уже "детский лепет".
> Дулрксетин бы сейчас, боль нейропатическая.


дулоксетин не пробовала,слишком дорогой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Зато пальцы ног просто жуть.
> У меня деформации и гиперкинез там


у меня на правой ноге тоже деформация ,обувь не подобрать.Утром тяжело топать,пока расхожусь.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне помогал маленький кусочек от 10 мг. И не часто если. Совсем не берет сирдалуд и мидокалм.


тогда только баклофен.
Мне хорошо снимает,прям выпрямляет и боль исчезает в/венный мидокалм -но опасно ставить дома,боюсь,давление упадёт или ещё какая маята возникнет,короче расслабление на игле . 

Настроение не очень,раздражаюсь часто.Надо антидепрессант подключать.Самое доступное амитриптилин ,он и боль должен снять.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там кроме косой спины есть видио Бонда.


вижу,вижу Бондика. Ты хороша,Лена,хоть какие там спазмы. Потому как оптимистка


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Авг 2022)

Со стопой так. Пока я лежала, да и вообще, там у меня листез, стопа отвисла. Как у куклы. Вернее даже стопы. Я сначала прыгала поднималась на носки в разных ракурсах бестолку.






Руки мне разрабатывать это не даёт, а стопы по разному.
Там у него есть что гладить, что тянуть.
Я переусердствовал, у меня теперь стопы болят. А так 4 пальца ног в глухую, не поднимаются, не разжимаются, я их ручками.
Вроде ничего, когда сильно болит, мочу ноги холодной водой или сода+ соль. Мне вот контрактура в колене не нравиться. И укрепить ЛФК я их не могу, ухожу в скрутку.

Причем "лапа" у меня была "когтистая".
Я хвост рассматривала, чертовский у себя. Бегала и цокала коготками.
Теперь она мягкая, но слабая, и повернута. Но там ее ещё колено держит плохо. Вот с коленом проблема, там миниски порваны.
Крутила обруч"v"))) На руках тоже покрутила.
Набила себе синяки на костях бедер.
Но получается. Я раньше и так спазм снимала. Только двумя, железными.

А на бакле в маленькой дозе, я танцевала "танец живота", а потом растяжки, йоговских. И они так хорошо шли, как по маслу.
Я тогда про листез не знала.
Спазмы и спазмы. Там был период такой, было совсем плохо,а потом пошел танец,и эксцентрика особо, и ЛФК и колес я не пила. Один раз Лирику, когда сильные боли были.
Я не знаю от чего зависят эти периоды.
Они сейчас все меньше и меньше.
Я вообще верила раньше, что у меня остеохондроз. Так легче


----------



## darling (11 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Со стопой так. Пока я лежала, да и вообще, там у меня листез, стопа отвисла. Как у куклы. Вернее даже стопы. Я сначала прыгала поднималась на носки в разных ракурсах бестолку.


видео недоступно
на стопе разве может быть листез? Листез-это смещение или неее,что-то не так?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А на бакле в маленькой дозе, я танцевала "танец живота", а потом растяжки, йоговских. И они так хорошо шли, как по маслу.


с габой так вообще легкость легкая
сегодня вновь пробую этот микс.Вчера совсем плохо было-обувь не та! Ноги как ватные,шагать тяжело.Спасибо-пациент домой увёз.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Причем "лапа" у меня была "когтистая".
> Я хвост рассматривала, чертовский у себя. Бегала и цокала коготками.


😇
😍


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Авг 2022)

Листез в пояснице, спина кривая, и нерв там поджат.
Поэтому стопа болит.
Я ходить не могла из за пареза.
Когда долго лежиш, стопы отвисают.
Вот теперь они у меня болят 
Баклосан меня не берет.

"Когтистая", потому, что сжалась в кулачок. Мне это гипетонус в ногах не даёт ходить.
Если его снять, то я стоять не могу.
А тонус менять, сегодня он сильный, почему не знаю.
До этого стоп болталась.
Менять резко, раз, и я ногу потащила.
Пальцы разгибала разгибала, сегодня болят зверски.


----------



## darling (12 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Листез в пояснице, спина кривая, и нерв там поджат...


Понятно. У меня тоже листез в пояснице.Спина тоже кривая.Последний раз невролог смотрела и ооооо как удивилась! Ну а что делать? Только ЛФК .Массаж боюсь.Ещё сдвинут "сдвинутое"
Баклофен+габа помогают.Лишь бы толер не рос.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пальцы разгибала разгибала, сегодня болят зверски.


Ну тогда осторожно всё делай,не усердствуй.
Я вчера и сегодня диклофенак ставила. Колено болит,поясница "косит" Дорогие не покупаю,всё одно.Диклофенак-старый,проверенный препарат.
Не знаю отчего и боль,и спазмы проходят.На ночь или карбамезепин,или сирдалуд принимаю.Или же всё вместе. Ну а что делать? Как токсикоманка уже 


@Kaprikon, ещё пентоксифиллин вновь начала принимать по 400мг х2 раза в день. Производитель "Северная звезда" Хороший,действенный препарат. Нога как оживает,сначала мураши,потом жжет,горит и немеет,потом всё отходит и хорошо шагать начинаю.Невролог говорит,что это нормальное действие препарата.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Авг 2022)

@darling, я не знаю.
У меня опять в анализах эритроцитоз и повышение холестерина низкой плотности. Пальцы от этого и болят.
Что у меня с этой кровью, черт знает.

Тромбоциты опять 600.

Шею опять стянуло.
Не делала ничего, ни ЛФК, в магазин сходила. Опять все обсыпало этой крапивницей.


----------



## darling (15 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не делала ничего, ни ЛФК, в магазин сходила. Опять все обсыпало этой крапивницей.


в выходные ЛФК усердно делала,сегодня встала как всегда в 05час тоже тянулась.Намного легче.Правда копчик чувствительным стал.
Что котейка?


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Авг 2022)

Котей с характером.
Он не очень хочет, чтобы я обнимала его своей криворучкой. Шипит иногда.
В 5 я не встаю конечно.
ЛФК не знаю,я делаю и у меня потом все дико болит, не знаю, как копчик.
Большой палец на ноге, потом вся нога.
С утра я вообще не могу встат.Такое ощущение, что от макушку до пятки воткуни "дрын" и он там медленно проворачивается. Я двигаю пальцами, если норм, иду пить кофе и ванную.
Дрын этот меньше.
Причем не зависит ни от ЛФК ни от чего 
Наблюдала, сколько раз меня скручивает. Ну с утра понятно, там ещё вчерашнего ЛФК и растяжки.
Пока иду пару раз, колено куда-то внутри и стопы говорят, что "пошла я на фиг со своим утюгом", они просто взрываются. Похожу проходит.
Лепила вареники, за час скрутило два раза, я тогда бегаю руку и ногу в холодной воде мочу.

Причем стопы у меня не болели.
Они блин просто не работали.
Я два года назад к мануальному терапевту в туфлях пошла, так они так и согнулись эти туфли, пальцами веером, носок вверх тобишь.
Теперь в стопах тысяча иголок, но пальцы двигаться. Ну я их замачиваю в соли переодически:бульон нужно солить)


----------



## Elka66 (15 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, у вас сегодня должна вроде быть госпитализация.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Авг 2022)

Нет, ещё не готов тест на ковид.

Дистрофия миокарда, и местное нарушение внутрижелудочковой проводимости((

Если никаких ковидов не будет 18,смотря сколько будет готовиться анализ.

Все аффектианые расстройства отмел психиатр.
Фиг знает у меня рука нога деревянные, начиная с большого пальца и он горит просто.
От чего зависит деревяность или ее нет я не знаю.
Сегодня наоборот всё мягкое как кисель.
Я вчера плюнула, поделала ЛФК по Бубновскому и растяжки с березкой, и разными наклонами.
Сегодня всё мягкое.
От чего зависит мягкость или деревяность я не знаю.
В берёзке стою,наклоняюсь куда угодно. Правая нога в спазм угодит, но я ее не довожу до этого.
Короче, после растяжки мне легче.



Там больше похоже на гимидистонию.
Я перестала дёргать плечом практически.



Психиатр сидел около меня, и смотрел, как мне выгибает руку в одну сторону, а ногу в другую. Таких сильных спазмов не бывает.
Когда я начала ходить, я пришла к нему с вопросом по аффектианые расстройства. И опять ответ нет.
Дал адрес в эпилептический центр, это если не помогут в ИЭМ.
Судорги тонические клонические.
Он обрадовался, что я пришла, причем сама. Попросила поставить на учёт, потому,что при этих судоргах я не знаю какому богу молиться. Сказал, что не сделал это в первый раз, и сейчас не будет. Если вылечат, могу потерять аттестаты и все такое.

Перед судоргами у меня может быть вот такая штука, иногда их может спровоцировать громкий звук.
Раньше муж хлопнет дверью от ящика на кухне, меня дёргает.
Сейчас вроде меньше.



А Бонд растет. И такой же таинственный.
Я все не могу его с грудки сфотографировать. У него на груди как бабочка белая. Похоже,как будто он в смокинг одет)



@Elka66, Вам удалось установить диагноз?
Я хожу, все дома делаю, но не долго.
Все мне "тычут в нос" этим высоким холестерином, вроде из за него тромбоз. Я не ем жирных продуктов, вообще есть иногда не могу и долго, и откуда-то такой холестерин.


----------



## Elka66 (16 Авг 2022)

Искать и искать вам грамотного невролога,у меня не в пример вам неврологический статус в несколько раз хуже,и сила снижена с рук и ног четыре балла ,тетрарарез и поражение черепных нервов,девиация языка,нистгам,патологические схр с рук ,ног и такого тьфу,тьфу ужаса нет,состояние не айс,иногда прямо с утра умиранец,только лежать иногда даже огород пару грядок могу вскопать.Добивайтесь диагноза,правильный диагноз,половина лечения


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Авг 2022)

@Elka66, у меня такое после приступа 
Сегодня он был, и я не могу встать вообще, я не знаю, от чего они.
Какой огород?
Я иногда встаю, и тяну за собой ногу.
А иногда нормально.
И руку мне скручивает по спирали, из руки в ногу.
Я даже передать не могу как это, похоже на мясорубку медленного действия.
Институт экспериментальных технологий, я уже не знаю, где круче неврологи.
Меня хоть дёргать перестало, я думала ортопедический матрац этот сотру к черту.
Гантелями придавливала себе руку.
Пишут тоническо клонические судорги. Меня до клонозепам так трясло почти 2 года, не переставая.
У меня не слабость, у меня гипертонус.
Когда слабость, мне легче.
Особенно круто поворот головы назад,
К плечу ещё ничего, терпимо.


----------



## Elka66 (17 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, я вашу эпопею читаю периодически,статус у вас хороший неврологический,поэтому врачам трудно поставить диагноз,сила с рук и ног пять балов,сухожильные рефлексы симметричные,патологических схр нет,вот я о чем,сгибает,выгибает,тянет,это ощущения,при осмотре неврологи не видят патологий


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Авг 2022)

@Elka66 , он хороший, потому, что у меня гипертонус сгибателей.
Парез спастический.
Я хожу, как робот на этом гипертонусе.
Причем реально. А так, как на гиперие ходить трудно, оно потом все обмякае, и меня поворачивает назад и в бок.
Я абсолютно не могу сидеть. От слова совсем. Стоять могу, но тут тоже по разному. Иногда целых 6-8 часов.
Иногда не могу дойти никуда.
У меня начинается движение хорошо, а потом как бы выключает. Я специально двигаюсь медленно, я не знаю, когда начнется спазм.
На приём у невролога я согнула руку, чтобы достать МРТ, рука не разогнулась, и меня выгнуло назад.
Это не хороший статус.
Хорошо, это когда ты можешь двигаться ну хотябы 4 часа.
А я иногда могу, а иногда все, баста.
И что при этом делать, я не знаю.
Шею реально поворачивает назад, есть при этом  неудобно)))
Сводит судоргой плечо и челюсь.
Не всегда.
А больше всего меня бесит, что я ору от боли по ночам, когда сплю.
Причем стягивает мне всю руку, от пальцев, до бедра.
Мне эпопея эта уже достала.
Руку скручивает по спирали.
Снизу и бок , это как раз момент спазма.
Диагноз у них гемидистония.
Таких спазмов может быть за день много, и медленно так зараза, с мышцы на мышцу. И так до самой стопы, потом в стопе шечек и легче.
Завтра  в 12 должен быть тест.
Я уже сама не дождусь этой госпитализации, я просто дико устала от этого.



Я ем этот клон, мне от него легче.
Но у меня на него крапивница.
Вернее она на все, на воду, на шампунь, на прикосновение, если мышцы помять. Я боди ношу, чтобы плечи были открыты, не дай бог там что то заденет. На крем, на зубную пасту. Этот стату по моему трындец называется. Я играю на перегонки с гипертонусом, когда все мягкое, я могу  ходить. Зимой я и до холодильника не доходила. Крутая диета зато.
Во первых пасть не открывается, во вторых дойти туда не можешь.
Это сейчас чуть лучше, а так мне руку аыворачивало под мышкой, в логте и кисти, причем в другую сторону, не человеческую.

Если в момент всей этой вакханалии лежать клубком, и двигаться в ту сторону, куда оно крутит легче.
Я раньше глупила, ногу крутила в сторону противоположную спазму, ну и руку тоже. Это все бестолку.
Теперь я послушно лежу клубочком.
Ехала с коллегой на прием начала, дёргаться нога, причем крепко.
Я ее под капот засунула, чтобы не так заметно было. Это мы так в клинику неврозов добрались.
Коллега мне сказал, ещё и ноги дёргаются. Я вообще поникла.
В клинику неврозов на прием пока ждала и проч. Вошла в полной красе: нога вовнутрь, рука согнута. Ну они мне и сказали, что думают о неврологах.
И причем тут невроз.

@Elka66 , я тоже за темой Вашей наблюдаю. У Вас было там с ногами проблемно. Сейчас лучше.
Почему они то "включаются", то хоть волком вой, никак до двери не дойти.
Я понимаю, что парез, это не полное потеря движения. Но блин, грядку я не вскопаю никогда.
Я так понимаю, что на более продолжительно время эти движения "не включить".
А то я там от радости большой разбегались. Ходит. Везде стала.
А потом опять брык, и готовченко.
Я себе все ванные с солью делаю.
Уже как селёдка несвежего посола.
Помогает немного, особенно если пальцы сильно печёт.


----------



## Elka66 (18 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, не ставят вам парез,сила с рук и ног у вас пять баллов,сухожильные рефлексы с рук симметричные.С ногами у меня ,на осмотре у невро лучше стало,парез в левой ноге остался,носком цепляюсь при ходьбе.Интересно что вам в итоге поставят,какая-то пирамидная симптоматика.Зря вы курсом мирапекс не попили.


----------



## darling (18 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> С утра я вообще не могу встат.Такое ощущение, что от макушку до пятки воткуни "дрын" и он там медленно проворачивается. Я двигаю пальцами, если норм, иду пить кофе и ванную.


😊 маладца!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> В клинику неврозов на прием пока ждала и проч. Вошла в полной красе: нога вовнутрь, рука согнута. Ну они мне и сказали, что думают о неврологах.
> И причем тут невроз.


нет у тебя никакого невроза. Психическое состояние судя по постам -хорошее,оптимистичное.Всегда с удовольствием читаю тебя.

@Kaprikon, скорей всего неврологическое отделение поможет чем-нибудь.А неврозы-выровнять настроение,убрать уныние,настроить сон и прочие благости.😇



Elka66 написал(а):


> ,иногда прямо с утра умиранец,только лежать иногда даже огород пару грядок могу вскопать.Добивайтесь диагноза,правильный диагноз,половина лечения


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Авг 2022)

@Elka66 , парез у меня по ЭМНГ, вернее усиление проводимости, оно так и болит, как в ЭМНР.
Вот, что с ногами я не знаю.
Я сегодня опять волоча ногу.

Парез ставят.
Его не могу не ставить, потому, что у меня рука висит.

И имеет вот такой вид, от плеча до локтя и ниже.

 

На осмотре у невролога мне лучше не становиться. Я ногой могу в него случайно попасть. О чем честно и предупреждаю. Он больше ноги мне активно не сгибает, так как имело место быть такое.

Пошла я за анализами.
Опять не могу встать сегодня.
У меня крапивница на все, я не могу пока ничего пить без назначения.
Кроме того гиперкинез, ноги и рука с правой стороны у меня дёргаюсь.

Особенно здесь видно хорошо, что его нет. 



Экспирамиду они мне ставят.
Короны нет)
Завтра к 10. А я переживаю немного.
Парез НЕУТОЧНЕННОЕ мне поставили в Медике, клиника лечения боли.
Выписали там к стати Лирику+ трамадол и дулрксетин.
На этой смеси я смогла объездить ещё всю Московскую область по командировкам, а на Северодвинск "сдулась". Месяц лежала и просто дергалась, потом стала лучше, но работать рукой я не могу. Было два захода. Месяц максимум, но это очень больно. И зачем такая работа
Сейчас вообще не могу.
Болтаюсь между ноутом и столом стоя, потом меня начинает трусить.
Пробовала на животе зубами, но это не выход. Последний раз меня хватило на день, я специально вызвала скорую меня обкололи чем можно, плюс фен и ещё что то.
Теперь не могу вообще.
Руку скручивает вовнутрь.



))
Завела себе своенравного кота.
Он не хочет со мной играть, только немного. Потом ему скучно и он или уходит или шипит, типа надоела.
А сам может играть долго.
Причем игрушки у нас все, до чего можно дотянуться с ростом 20 см.

Мне так лежать надоело.
Когда полегче стало, я так обрадовалась.
Блюда придумывать начала всякие, гулять, на метро в центр съездила.
Оно оказывается нельзя сильные нагрузки.
Потом оп, и не могу встать.
У меня гиперы усиливаются, когда я переживать начинаю ещё.
Перед госпитализацией переживаю., 
Я хочу работать. Пусть не аудитором с командировками, но хоть как то.
Хоть волонтером).


----------



## darling (18 Авг 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> На осмотре у невролога мне лучше не становиться. Я ногой могу в него случайно попасть. О чем честно и предупреждаю. Он больше ноги мне активно не сгибает, так как имело место быть такое.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Выписали там к стати Лирику+ трамадол и дулрксетин.
> На этой смеси я смогла объездить ещё всю Московскую область по командировкам, а на Северодвинск "сдулась".





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я хочу работать. Пусть не аудитором с командировками, но хоть как то.
> Хоть волонтером).


ой и смех и грех Всё будет хорошо. Оптимистка,ты ,наша 🌸

Пусть твою болезнь-хворобу
Свежим ветром унесёт!
Потому что кто-то очень
Здесь соскучился и ждёт.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Авг 2022)

Спасибо.

@darling, думаю все будет ок.
Спасибо






						Удивительный эксперимент П. К. Анохина.. | Нейрофизиология | ВКонтакте
					

Удивительный эксперимент П. К. Анохина




					vk.com
				




Это я про нейропластичность)
Грядки копать меня учила бабушка в поезде, бабушке за 70. Она плохо ходит и копает грядки сидя на специальном стульчике, чтобы не напрягать спину.
Грядки я никогда не копала, без стульчика или с ним. Помидоры собирала и картошку, когда студентов гоняли на практику, и то не активно. Мне ноги крутило тогда дико, я думала от резиновых сапог.
Я совсем некудышний огородник.
Розы выращиваю на окне. Из подаренных мне. Отрезаю стебель, когда они уже постоят долго.
В горшок его и накрываю стаканом.
Потом они пускают корни ну и растут.
Так в принципе и хризантемы и астры тоже размножаются 
Сейчас пытаюсь проделать это с шиповником.
У меня раньше много цветов было, за два года, пока лежала всем пришел небольшой трындец. Розы, это единственные цветы, которые я признаю на подоконнике.
Потому, что по другому они не растут, им солнце нужно.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Авг 2022)

Джексановский марш:возникновение в руке (I палец) с последующим переходом на всю руку, затем на лицо и, наконец, на нижнюю конечность; 2) начало с лица или языка с переходом на руку и затем ногу; при правосторонних припадках, если судороги начинаются с лица или языка, наступает дефект моторной речи; 3) возникновение судорог в ноге (I палец) с распространением на всю ногу, затем на руку и лицо.
У меня идёт с ноги, с большого пальца.
Потом слабость и я сплю.
Иногда наоборот, с указательного на руке.
Под утро обычно, может быть несколько раз за ночь.
Последний год я уже ничего не хотела, оно шло постоянно.

Я ещё растирала эти мышцы, оно от этого силнее ещё, спазм усиливает.
И снимала его зарядкой, мне помогало к стати, а потом опять с утра.
Меня так трясти может месяц, плечом я ещё дёргаю, всегда, оно у меня вперёд, как бы поправляю. С детства.



Файл с ЭМНГ
Я не знаю, как цеплять эти файлы, их резать приходиться. Подмышечный нерв, повышена скорость проведения.
Я почему и говорю про спастический.
Сначала там был асконотместиз, нерв должен расти,но почему-то этого не делает.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Авг 2022)

Ура!
Я в этом институте!
Сейчас была врач, пока пятница оставили клон. С понедельника будут что то подбирать.
Я так хочу, чтобы мне помогло хоть что то. Спазмы были всего два раза сегодня, мышцы болят.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2022)

@Kaprikon, Елена, и мы очень хотим, чтобы Вам стало легче и нашлось эффективное средство. 
 🌷


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Авг 2022)

А мне уже легче, я во внутреннем дворе цветы рассматриваю, курю там заодно.



А Бонд дома изучает инструкцию по его обработке. Грамотный.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Авг 2022)

Сегодня с утра у нас на подоконнике вырос вот такой "цветочек"


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Сен 2022)

Всех с первым днём осени.
Вот такое заключение по ЭЭГ.
Тромбоцитоз, ставят веб 2 степени.
Что мне с этим делать?
Как контролировать тромбоциты.
Вернее ими забита артерия, справа.
Хочу и боюсь идти к сосудистому хирургу.
Мне ничего не помогло
Ни антидепрессанты, ни клон.
Спастика и гиперкинез.



Местное нарушение проводимости миокарда, но я думаю это все из одной оперы. Мне при спазме натягивает все, руки и ноги и шею.

Давление 60-90, хоть тресни.
В движении сердечное выше, мне легче.
Голову на ночь поднимать выше?
Особенно фигово под утро.
Прописали антидепресант, но нет у меня депресии. Трясет только всю.

На клонозипам аллергия.

Может мне какая нибудь "стелька" поможет?
Скручен таз, плечо вперёд, голова к плечу, туда ещё и блокаду пытались сделать, оно по моему на ней висит, на шее опять, лопатка выехала.

А Институте экспериментальной медицины грамотные врачи.
Там ставят сердечные стенды, приезжают люди со других областей на лечение.
Больше они специализируются на лечение болезни Паркинсона, раньше.
Сейчас лечат все.

У меня с этим нарушением альфа ритма неравномерный тонус.
Уже давно, меня то сожмет всю, в кулак, то отпустит. Я не знаю, что может помочь, уж очень давно.
При этом и "глоточные мигрени" и просто мигрени и " съезжают позвонки", а так кризы повышения возбуждения и понижение торможения ЦНС.
Трепало долго, не действуют уже никакие препараты.
Улучшение когда я сама немного пытаюсь хоть что то расслабить.
Но потом опять идёт этот "пароксизм", он мне так уже дорого.
Борюсь с собственным мозгом всю жизнь.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2022)

Перестройка ПДЕ.
Я не знаю, как с этим бороться.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2022)

Через неделю стало полегче.
Особенно там, где листез и поясница.
В руках гипертонус только, но помогает клонозепам.
Значит не зря лечилась.
Сильная цифралгия, стягивает шею, при любом движении, затылок.
Не обращаю внимания.
Все делаю.
Не даёт делать ЛФК совсем.
Любая нагрузка на ноги, вызывает спазм шеи. Почему, не знаю.
Ходули длинные, наверное рычаг большой, до макушки достает.
Из хорошего немного лучше стал работать ТБС, его не так закручивает.
Спокойной становлюсь двумя ногами на табурет.
Вчера ещё не могла.
Пароксизмы эти с утра есть, в часов 5.
Они не панические атаки, а как внутренне напряжение, очень сильное.
Мне раньше по всем стволам било, я сделать ничего не могла, стягивает и дугой выгибает. Может с двух сторон, а так с одной справа. Перестала лежать на спине совсем. Так вроде легче. Меняю бока и подкладываю подушки, все, что "висит", напрягается.
Пробовала антидепресант, он меня наоборот будоражит.
Как таковой депрессии у меня нет.
Мучалась, перестала.
У меня всегда так, почему то они усиливают это внутренние напряжение.
Я как струна вся напрягаюсь.
Нейролептик тоже.
Сегодня спокойно сходила в магазин.
Стопы, особенно пальцы просто узлом.
Но вроде ничего.
Много пока не хожу.
А после больницы был ужас.
Меня трясло от любого движения и в руках и ногах.
Есть гиперинез, насильственное движение. Плечом я не дергаю.
От клона оно расслабляется.
Воротник немного помогает.
Но если активно за компом работать, то шея болит ужасно. 
Пока полет нормальный.
С таблетками я акуратно, атопический дерматит. 
Может будет легче.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2022)

Нельзя долго болеть
Бося вырос и превратился в кота почти весом 400 гр. Ростом с кепку, но как пружинка.



Повышаю " толерантность к гипоксии".
Сплю , ем и гуляю чуть чуть.
Лежать и расслабляться мне тяжело.
Вот поработать и расслабиться получилось. Музыка, и звуки усиливают боль в голове.
Вчера не могла дойти до холодильника. Сделала ЛФК и для шеи и для рук и для ног, дергалось все.
ГБН, и этот ПДЕ, там не трапеция, а кость с одной стороны, не дотронуться до нее.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2022)

@горошек, я уже с вами согласна, что нужно лежать. До этого лежала 4 дня, появилась сила в ноге немного.
Если нагрузки, ее нет опять, как выключили.
Пила антидепрессант 3 месяца, ну просто никакого эффекта.
Натяжение только сильнее, хочется двигаться, а мышцы не дают.
Гуляю по чуть чуть.
До слабости. Она так неожиданно наступает, я не знаю, что делать при этом.
Ем калорийную еду,хочу вес набрать.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, перестройка ПДЕ по нейрогеному типу.
Что с этим можно сделать,
Стягивает мне руку сильно, и подмышечный нерв и подлопаточной.
После воды конечно легче, я растягиваю мышцы, но потом все по новой.
Такой тяж плотный там.
Можете что то посоветовать?
После лечения стало легче в ногх.
Ходить конечно далеко не могу, но терпимо.
Спасибо.

Оказывается я мышцы перегружаю.
Но так я целый день на ногах .
Готовлю, стираю, кота разу, сумки несу небольшие. Ем)))
А я хочу работать.
Когда хожу, головокружения нет.
А в больнице был ужас, у меня и руки и ноги дергались, причем обе.
Пока я хожу не больше 1 км.
Я во дворике замеряла, максимум 3000 шагов, потом начинает трясти.
Тонус не равномерный, иногда сильно в ногах, иногда в боку, самое плохое, когда в плече и шее.
Он меняется, то там больше, то там.
Нарушение статики.

Вернее я ровная, а тонус не очень.
Иногда ногу распрямляет в ТБС, тогда вообще хорошо, щелчком.
Тогда вообще хорошо.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2022)

Почитала про это ПДЕ.
Так и есть 
С утра скована вся правая сторона.
Я встаю как то, и в ванной она расслабляется и я могу что то делать 
Верне практически много, но не долго.
Сковывает опять.
Сегодня прошла я 10 тыс. Своих.
Без ванной. Прямо как есть прошла 
Корсет не поясницу, чтобы не сильно стягивало. Натерла ребро и бедро, даже через одежду.
Все бы ничего, но потом они расслабляются, и меня начинает чуть шатать. Не долго. Но все равно.
Вот при этом я не знаю что делать.
Сидеть нельзя, я пробовала, сократиться ещё больше.
Палки мне нельзя потому, что нагрузка на руки.
Даже милиционер поинтересовался, почему шатает. Хорошо я сумку с паспортом взяла, ну и спиртным не пахнет.
Завтра буду отдыхать.
Эта спастика по разному, то больше в ногах, то в руках, ну и в шее самое противное.
С воротником легче.
Дома я делаю всё: все перемыла и переготовила. 
Радует, что я не хожу как робот.
Может изменилось там что то, а то по моему ЭМНГ получается, что я хожу не включая мозги.
Тонус сгибателей большой.
Почему то было очень плохо после больницы. Я вообще делать ничего не могла. Убираю , все дёргается.
Может потому, что там нет ванной, только душ .

День сегодня был замечательный, бабье лето. Листья ещё зелёные.

Гиперкинез этот по ночам оказывается. Поэтому я ночью и кричу.
Резкое сокращение мышц. Очень сильно. Я кричу во сне .
От моего желания не зависит.
Перегрузила что то опять.
Он не всегда, после ходьбы.
До этого его не было почти неделю.
Я уже человеком себя почувствовала .
Причем два вида этого безобразия, то все расслаблено, то вот такой спазм.
Ещё и Корону зацепила.


----------



## darling (17 Сен 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ем калорийную еду,хочу вес набрать.


Я похудела на 3кг -это хорошо
один день был вообще голодный-разгрузилась. 

@Kaprikon,


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2022)

Всем добрый день!
@darling, офигительная штука разгрузочный день на тертых огурцах.
Чистит все, включая почки.
Похудеть на амине это подвиг.
Особенно в дозе 100 там есть хочется, как узнику Бухенвальда. Так что ты молодец.
О себе. Зацепила какую то гадость.
У мужа титры. У меня нет! Камин варим или зараза заразу не берет. Но есть все симптомы мышечные боли усилились, насморк и бронхит, причем сильный. Температура 35. Была три дня 39 с хвостом, я ее не чувствовала даже.
По состоянию со спиной так же.
Ночью болит все ужасно. Гиперкинез в руке и ноге, но по моему он меньше от клона.
Дома делаю всё, стираю готовлю и т.д
Потом меня "выключает", нога становиться каменной и стягивает бок, и руку.Причем так резко и больно, я даже среагировать не успеваю.
После этого день слабость.
Ну и потом по новой.
Пробовала пройти червонец шагов, ночью в ребра "вставили штыри" и медленно проворачивали. Пока не рискую на такие забеги. Но может это перед вирусом так было. Штыри эти не чем не убрать. Может это и есть изменения ПДЕ. Нарушение статики.
Я чувствую как тонус нарастает, и когда он совсем сильный легче сразу лечь.
Из таблеток пью оч маленькую дозу клона + эксциталопрам.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2022)

Перестройка ПДЕ это оказывается полинейропатия. Не может нерв восстановиться нормально, поэтому и гиперкинез. Рука работает, но очень не долго.


----------



## darling (19 Сен 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> эксциталопрам.


невролог тоже предлагала этот препарат. Осталась на амике. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не может нерв восстановиться нормально, поэтому и гиперкинез. Рука работает, но очень не долго.


мне назначила врач -аксамон -длительное время по 1т Х 3раза.
это после уколов.Уколы проставила.

ещё актовегин длительно в таблетках.

пока ничего не ем-кроме амика и габы.

Могу обезболиться -кеторол-лидокаин-дексаметазон.

И обязательно ЛФК и дорожка на 30мин.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2022)

Мне после ЛФК плохо, так как у нас толерантность к гипоксии. Я делаю, с "чихом" на эту толерантность.
С амиком у меня не задалось, я не почувствовала эффект совсем, кроме того, что давление стало совсем низким. Я встать не могла. Там где сердечная мышца тоже местное нарушение проводимости. Может поэтому не пошел 
Сильные боли, это когда я превышаю нагрузку. Причем они даже не сильные,  я не опишу. У меня моя грудная клетка становиться колом и болит зверски.
Причем было лучше, но сейчас этот вирус, фигово прифигово.
С утра встать тяжело, так как вся правая сторона работае,как ей хочется. Сегодня с утра у нас слабость и я вся в корсетах, то на боку то на шее.
Невролог на меня мрачно посмотрел, не правильно как то опять выписал рецепт на клон. Хотел на полгода, а там по другому нужно как то .
С утра завтра нужно как то дойти к терапевту за эту инвалидность.
Мне то лучше, то хуже.
Но в выписке написано, что нарушение ходьбы, и это так. Сколько бы я не пыталась это исправить.
До работы нужно доходить и там сидеть и работать. Я могу доезжать конечно,  но сидеть пока не получается совсем.
А иногда и стоять.

Изменения ПДЕ, у меня рука совсем сухая стала ,не хватает ей асконов для восстановления.
Нейромультивит, я дёргаюсь только больше. Гиперкинез. Октолипен пью.
Но он и раньше особенно не помогал.

Все габапетины мне побоку давно уже, как конфеты.

"Одним из наиболее перспективных методов неспецифической терапии церебрального инсульта и хронических форм нарушений мозгового кровообращения в настоящее время является применение антиоксидантов, являющихся специфическим корректором энергетического метаболизма мозга, действующим именно в условиях ишемии и гипоксии. Широкий терапевтический потенциал отмечен у ?-липоевой кислоты (Тиогаммы), влияющей на энергетический метаболизм и редукцию окислительного стресса, что является патогенетическим обоснованием использования этого средства лицами с ишемией мозга. Ранняя терапия антиоксидантами в настоящее время рассматривается как реальный, патогенетически обусловленный метод коррекции церебрального метаболизма при ишемии мозга.*

Из соображений, чем черт не шутит.
Пока вопрос об инвалидности не стоял так явно, мне как то даже легче было. В выписке, нарушение ходьбы, нарушение в руках. Что тут скажешь.
Я задала вопрос про реабилитацию, но ее особо сейчас не получишь, да и какая тут реабилитация. Если меня то включит, то отключит. 
Не скажешь же на работе, что "ящик барахлит", сейчас меня вырубит на пару часов, а потом я даже вообще ничего себе, даже лучше.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2022)

@darling, нарушение статики и динамики.
Я пронесла сумку и сходила в поликлинику. И все,нога опять  слабая и я ее таскаю.
И пальцы крутит в дулю.
Причем все делала в корсете.
Как с такой статикой и динамикой ходить. Я неделю лежу потом.
Нога была сильная пару дней и все слетает вмиг, ещё и со щелчком в пояснице.
У меня позвоночник в своей динамике живёт, неделю лежит, два дня ходит.
Может Ковид конечно дал осложнение.
Какой ты носили корсет?
Может я его сильно затягиваю или высоко или низко.
Мне кажется, что это из за стоп.
Положение не правильное и вся динамика летит к черту.
Опять набор всякой дряни, мне кажется, тиогамма немного помогает.
На третий этаж ещё поднялась.
И вся толерантность пропала к черту.

Меня так быстро "скручивает", я даже отреагировать не успеваю.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2022)

Дико болят пальцы ног, аж до слез.
По моему не кости даже, просто кожа.
Вернее болит вся нога, но стопа и большой палец просто ужасно.
Я все шею мучаю, и голову.
У меня листез ещё. С полинейропатией.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Сен 2022)

Может будет легче.
Это после Короны такой откат.


----------



## SnowySun (23 Сен 2022)

@Kaprikon, после короны может быть откат, еще и какой. У меня было. Мышцы просто дико болели уже после короны во всех проблемных местах, второй раз болела - то же самое.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2022)

@SnowySun,  что при этом делать.
Больше лежать?
У меня муж уже на работу вышел.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2022)

Пальцы на ногах просто жесть.
Я даже не знаю, как это лечить.
Сгибаю разгибаю, водой мочу по очереди. То теплой, то холодной.
Лежу в корсете, бок правый свело очень сильно.
С таблетками у меня совсем плохо все.
На антидепрессант такая мигрень вчера, с аурой с мельканием в глазах.
Ем кусочек от клона, маленький совсем, четверть наверное.
Шею чуть расслабило.
На все остальные Квинке. Ношпу ещё могу, может быть парацитомол.
ЛФК в воротнике. Но это уже потому, что не знаю, что делать.
Шею сводит даже если лежать на валике. Ну и если рукой туда лезть, то подавно.
Пытаюсь есть еду, а не таблетки.
Мне почему-то очень плохо от витаминов группы В.

Грудина вся хрипит, чай пью.
Остальные не знаю, что можно.

Клон расслабляет глотку, и можно есть немного. А так голодный паёк.


----------



## SnowySun (23 Сен 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @SnowySun,  что при этом делать.
> Больше лежать?
> У меня муж уже на работу вышел.


Не знаю, думаю что нет, но активность явно поуменьшить стоит. Лежать никогда не полезно и не только в плане позвоночника и мышц, тромбозы и тп. Кровь нужно и полезно гонять, но аккуратно.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2022)

Я ее гоняю аккуратно.
ЛФК. Ножками дёргаю хотябы.
Ходули длинные мне после этого шею сводит.
Хожу по чуть чуть.
Ем на ночь, у меня уже истощение по моему.
ЛФК Шишонина. А потом руками такие перлы выдаю. На шею воротник, чтобы меньше дёргаться.
Стопы меня добивают, попробуй походи. Они как поломаны.


----------



## горошек (23 Сен 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Грудина вся хрипит, чай пью.
> Остальные не знаю, что можно.


Попробуйте каметон, если не будет аллергии на него, ларипронт рассасывать, он смягчает, и кусочки прополиса жевать.



SnowySun написал(а):


> Лежать никогда не полезно...


Ну, смотря какое состояние…. При некоторых состояниях необходимо. И приходится, хоть полезно, хоть не полезно.


----------



## SnowySun (24 Сен 2022)

@горошек, если вы ложитесь и не встаете, это уже должно сопровождаться кое какой терапией, если не в состоянии встать, я точно знаю,что  лежание идет не на пользу, в любом случае, если только вы не после операции и вам запрещено и прочих критических состояниях, инсультах, инфарктах и тп. я не про них говорю, а про удовлетворительное состояние человека в общем смысле, двигаться рекомендуется как можно раньше, как только это возможно, по совершенно разным причинам, легкие, сосуды, спайки, мышцы, это общепризнанно, извините. Помню порвала связки на голеностопе. Тоже типа сиди и покой. Но, однако, у меня был маленький ребенок на руках и мне просто пришлось встать и ходить/прыгать/ползать. И вы знаете, как на собаке зажило, через неделю выкинула лангету и в эластичном бинтике ковыляла. Есть состояния, когда нужно, когда человеку нельзя, я не про то. Про среднестатистическое хреновое состояние.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Клон расслабляет глотку, и можно есть немного...


@Kaprikon, Шишонин, не знаю, мне он не пошел в свое время. От слова совсем. А у вас случаем нет мфс? Читаю историю сообщений и не могу понять, что такое. Простите, если я что не поняла. Или это все у вас центрального генеза? Неужели нигде не могут разобраться? Просто слежу довольно долго за темой.


----------



## горошек (24 Сен 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> ... и прочих критических состояниях, инсультах, инфарктах и тп.


Так и я о том же. Когда нет выбора: полезно или не полезно. Когда полный покой именно показан, а значит является частью лечения.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Сен 2022)

@горошек и @SnowySun
Вы правы обе.
Иногда лежать полезныел7.
Иногда нет.
У меня уже тромбоз изначально.
Я особенно не знаю, что делать.
Шишонон конечно не идёт.
Но хоть какие-то нагрузки нужны.
Я их не держу совсем.
Я не знаю лёжать или нет.
Иногда помогает именно покой.
Иногда наоборот.
После ковида черт знает, что помогает.
Я тяну стопы ноги, двигаюсь, как могу.
По ночам меня сводит сильно.
У меня не совсем МФС, у меня не работает правая трапеция. У нее там перестройка ПДЕ, а по простому полинейропатия, плюс гиперкинез.
Это когда скручивает, как ливерную колбасу.
По большому счету я лежу, потому, что ходить оно мне не особо даёт.
Ногу приводит в ТБС, ее как по спирали скручивает.
Ну и раскручиваю, как могу.
В обратную сторону. Иногда легче лежать
Это не правда, что гиперкинез можно контролировать. Можно немного, но потом просто его сила больше.
Я так в поликлинику хожу, держусь, а дома выдает потом такое.
Мыс это укорочение мышцы, гиперкинез другое. Но не менее противное.
Я лежала день, так как была дикая мигрень с аурой,. это когда перед глазами все плывёт разводами, а потом двухсторонняя головная боль.
Сейчас пытаюсь двигаться немного.

При МФс мышцы укорочены, а у меня в них нет инервации.

Может конечно это связано с грыжей с 5 и с шеей, может отчасти только.
Межполушарная ассимметрия, это когда кости головы крывые. Они такие после травмы, удар с одной стороны был. Ну и нарушения вся ликвородинамика. Раньше я могла это все " раздвигать", спазмы были, но мышцы в работу включались.
Сейчас хоть цигун, хоть ЛФК, никак.
С чем связаны улучшения, я не знаю.
Они совсем короткие.

Диагноз толерантность к гепоксии мозга. Не включается у меня фаза расслабления, т.е альфа ритм.
Можно конечно себя поговаривать расслабиться, но это очень не на долго.

Перестройка мышц по спастическом у типу, скорость проведения, в плече сверху понижена, а все, что ниже 7 шейного повышена. Ну и меня и скручивает вмиг просто. 
Я растягиваю все, что можно с утра.
Стопы, шею, руки. Потом оно опять все стягивает. Если не тянуть вообще, молочка уходит, боли сильной не будет, будет просто онемение.


----------



## SnowySun (24 Сен 2022)

@Kaprikon, понятно, да уж, нелегко Вам. Но тем не менее Вы молодец, столько работы проделываете и замечаете маленькие радости жизни в самом обычном. 🌹


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Сен 2022)

Хорошо очищает лёгкие.






Ну это классика, единственное, что мне немного помогает.

Махать так руками, я конечно не сильно могу. Вернее могу, но потом болит грудной отдел.
Но лёгкие задышали.
Столько ЛФК, сколько делаю я, уже давно должны повысить всю толерантность к гепоксии.
Она повышается, потом ее как ветром сдувает. У меня что то со стопами.
Не могу ходить и все. Спазм идёт именно оттуда.

Полностью ничего не делать тоже не могу.
С утра на эти ЛФК уходит час.
Сейчас опять вроде ничего
Знать бы на сколько и мигрени не допускать.
Левая сторона силнее правой, и быстрее восстанавливается.
Может опять получится что нибудь.
Но в стойкую ремиссию войти не могу никак .
Нарушение статики справа, а по простому там "скрутка".
Так, как по ЭМГ, больше влево, тело как развернуто туда.

Тоже растяжки)
Он у меня чихал, когда у всех был ковид.
Такой длинный вырос, не помещается в кадр, если его резать)


----------



## SnowySun (25 Сен 2022)

@Kaprikon, каждому свое, кот - дополнительный расслабон и прятные эмоции. У меня перегруз в пояснице мышц я не знаю уже каких. Очень помогает лежа на спине и колени согнуты в ногах типа как змея шевелишься и ползешь изгибааясь в один другой бок попой. Не знаю как объяснить это. И подъемы таза из положения лежа на спине согнуты колени , нно не до конца поднимать, а вот чтоб эти самые мышцы чувствовались и прогиб этот как бы прорабатывался. Методом тыка нашла то, что очень хорошо жизнь облегчает. После них чувствую себя человеком.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Сен 2022)

Ага, все это я и делаю.
У меня гипертонус.
Когда ночью что-то сводит, я аж вскакиваю и начинаю растягивать в другую сторону.
Сегодня ноги в гипертонусе.
Ходить не удобно.
Походила потянула ничего.
Но самое плохое, шея, нарушение статики и динамики.
Я даже думаю, там больше грудной переход, а шее достается.
Вчера со всей дури стянуло правый бок, в покое, без нагрузок.
Может придать ногу в паху, может в колене согнуть, тогда я уже не сильно что то могу сделать.
Сегодня гипертонус везде.
Тяну немного.

Кот реально со мной делает растяжки рядом. Он котёнок, 3 месяца, копирует, тянется тоже)

Из жизни отважных:
Ноги в тонусе, руки тоже.
Готовим цыпленка табака.
Сходила за специями, гипер такой, стопами как на лыжах еду.
Руки накрутила, Кали -Лилит просто ребенок по сравнению со мной.
В выписке написано: глаза круглые))
Они у меня квадратные и обалдевшие, чтобы такой бунт тела удержать. 

Стопы веером, нога поход выдержала.
Как у аквариумной рыбки: каждый день что то новое.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Сен 2022)

Я опять таскаю за собой ногу, всю.
Онемевшее все по лампасу.
Там грыжа с компрессией на широком основании. Листез.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Окт 2022)

Я вчера прошлась 10 тыс 
Хожу я здорово: сначала идёт плечо вперёд, потом ТБС, одним блоком) Со стороны похоже, что иду очень ровно.
Это скорее так, но такой неправильный стереотип. Я не знаю, может я так скрываю гиперкинез.
А он есть. Ещё и сумки с магазина притащила по 5 кг. Ноги там уже ближе к двери ходили ходуном.
Но как обычно, " боинг с подбитым крылом" до цели добрался.
Я не боюсь инсультов, потому, что все уже было. Не понимаю, что страшного сделать снимок МРТ или с функциональными пробами.
С такой вот "петрушкой", и летала и ездила везде.
Боли боюсь и сильно, потому, что она ничем не снимаеться.
Боюсь деменции и что когда нибудь не смогу встать.
Все остальное мелочи.
Отжималась когда, правое плече ну совсем слабое, вернее я бы сказала никакое, нужно попробовать на кулаках, чтобы не трогать запястье.
Смело стою в берёзке, не на шее на плечах, мне потом легче, делаю растяжки. Гибкость у меня осталась.
Попеременно делаю йога день отдыха, ну и просто ЛФК - день отдыха 
Но эта манера ходьбы, спастическая.
После сумок у меня как водиться все онемело, но довольно быстро прошло.
Половина мышц атрофировано, особенно мышцы ног.
Помогает массаж немного, не удобно конечно, руки сводит, но бог этим.
Руки массировать нереально, и по моему и не нужно.
Сказали мне что я наверное инструктор по фитнесу , когда гуляла вчера) Мелочь но приятно, хотя когда шла самое большое желание было не упасть и чтобы не качало.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2022)

Минишоу
Поход на почту России за коробкой для посылки:
У аквариумной рыбы все новое.
Нужно срочно отправить посылку с документами. Почта России, сейчас далеко, короче 2.5 туда и обратно.
Полчаса настраиваюсь, считаю маршрут, бок стянут колено гуляет. Ещё и ветер, как раз для моих 50 кг. Иду нога рука там что то делают, но мелко, не критично.
Пока эту почту нашла. Выдали коробку в разложенном виде, я не сопротивлялась, так наверное лучше.
Иду назад мои метр 70 гнет туда сюда и по спирали тоже, держусь за воздух и за коробку. Дошли мы с ней, у подъезда уже меня конкретно уносить начало, ветер метров 20 в мне. Думала на ней и полечу,на коробке. Плече вперёд назад, колено хочет согнуться. Пальцы только у подъезда стали болеть. Из вредности наверное.
Короче все получилось)
Все жизнь так вот себе задания ставлю и получается.
Так живём.
Сейчас отдых и немного поработаю.
Все таки я надеюсь этот исправить.
Вчера я шла вообще спиралью, сегодня наверное северный ветер.
Ну и те что ведьмы, лучше летают.

Это не бравада.
Если вылечить гиперкинез невозможно, то может возможно его немного уменьшить , чем и занимаемся.


----------



## Lin0608 (3 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... Если вылечить гиперкинез невозможно, то может возможно его немного уменьшить , чем и занимаемся.


Какая вы позитивная! Читаю всегда и восхищаюсь вами,всем бы такой настрой)


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2022)

Ага, хорошо что мне не за веником или шваброй нужно было идти.
Наверное бы полетела.
Скрутило, но все успела и поработать тоже.

И даже за кого-то там проголосовать , в своем СРО.
У меня не гипертонус, а чёт знает что.
Приводит ногу в паху, а руку сгибает.

Завтра эту посылку как то отправлять нужно. Это ещё тот квест.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Окт 2022)

У меня атрофия мышц, квадрицепса справа.
Это я в берёзке раззматриваю мышцы. Делаю массаж идут красные пятна какие то.
А что за упражнения Инна Инна?

Я растяжки делаю, вернее комплекс йоги на полтора часа.
Но мне это вряд ли восстановит квадратные мышцы ног.

И отжимаюсь на руке, которая не работает, на кулаках.
С утра это рука как циркуль.
Про пальцы я молчу, там все зажато, но за компом могу поработать немного.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Окт 2022)

А так я вообще ничего не понимаю.
Вся гибкая, все раздвигала. Позвоночник не скован.
ЛФК. Час за компом и кисть складывает, локоть сжимает, с хрустом.
Перестройка ПДЕ?
Завтра буду ничего не делать, так в покое они деревянные.
Стопами хожу как по битому стеклу.
Шею не трогаю.
Словила вот такой вот прикол, но он у меня часто.
Глазник заказал, что это не глаза.
Начинается справа, угодит влево.
Где-то полчаса.



На растяжки полтора, на ЛФК час.
Гибкая, а ходить и сидеть не могу.
Кисть болит ужасно, особенно большой палец. И на ноге тоже.
Не любит моя толертность к гепоксии именно пальцы.
Толерантность можно повысить.
Она повышена по моему, дальше некуда. Ходить не могу, дёргаюсь.


----------



## SnowySun (7 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Словила вот такой вот прикол, но он у меня часто.
> Глазник заказал, что это не глаза.
> Начинается справа, угодит влево.
> Где-то полчаса...


Это мигрень с аурой, она может быть без головной боли, может быть причина в сосудах, шее или отслойке стекловидного тела. А также приеме некоторых лекарств.

@Kaprikon, я тоже такие приколы ловила. Полчаса длились эти приколы и также как у вас. Но нашла связь. Бросила пить кое какие таблетки и все закончилось


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Окт 2022)

@SnowySun
Я не пью таблетки, почти.
Кусаю маленький кусочек клона, когда мигрень или все болит
У меня на все отек Квинке.
Антидепрессанты я перепробовала все. Какие только можно. Нейролептики атипичные тоже.
Самое жуткое воспоминание об амине, я не могла встать из за низкого давления. Последний был эксциталопрам, почему так от него болела голова, я не знаю.
Сейчас у меня Квинке даже на витамины.
Это шейная мигрень, я там себе что то не то понажимала, или нагрузку на руки дала. Бывает просто так, если на улице медленно иду. Мне не видно нифига.
После всех моих ЛФК и растяжек мышцы, как у девочки. 
Мягкие, но с утра опять, крутит как мясорубкой, медленный гиперкинез из ноги в руку.


----------



## SnowySun (8 Окт 2022)

@Kaprikon, так вот, поосторожнее с АД и нейролептиками. Они же кучу проблем вызывают также с сосудами и глазами в том числе. Ну а с отеком Квинке вообще не шутят. Хе, у меня такое на мидокалм, вот уж повезло, так повезло, иметь остеохондрознику аллергию на мидокалм. Зато все НПВП без проблем, но я и их не употребляю)


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Окт 2022)

@SnowySun, спасибо. 
Я осторожно.
Мидокалм 10 лет снимала спастика.
Он самый мягкий.
Антидепрессанты в клинике, я встать не могла, давление падало.
Заменили тараледжином, никакого эффекта. Квинке.
Ангопатия сосудов глаз справа.

На нестероиты, на антидепрессанты, на финлепсин, на нейролептики подавно.
У меня эеспирамида, вроде нейролептики нельзя.
С глазом засада, спазм справа плечо, лицо, и мышцы под горлом. Лицо это наверное не шея . Но плече идёт вперёд и все это тянет.
Лежу на аппликаторе, потому, что не знаю что делать.
Спазм с ноги, нога вся сухая.
Просыпаюсь обычно от того, что мне со все дури сводит ногу, все.
Потом руку.
Потом потихоньку спадает.
Весело пробуждение.
Почему по ночам, не знаю.

Когда у меня был отек Квинке, я всем так нравилась   губы прокачаны.
Я за супростином первый раз бежала, со можно поздоровались пару раз.
Сейчас когда иду, губы нормальные)
Говорят инструктор по фитнесу) Все так естественно, свои губы, свои ресницы.
У меня гипертонус сильный, как прокаченные мышцы.
Я на это думаю,что дурак дурака видит из далека. Не радуют меня эти компоненты.
Пока радует,что я хоть пояс на вторую уже дырочку застегиваю.
А то талия как у куклы.
Может растут там мышцы немного


----------



## darling (10 Окт 2022)

Всем привет. 
Долго не писала. Была на больничном с отеком Квинке с пузырями.Кошмарики.Мнение врачей скорой от скраба. Я То думаю иначе -лекарства! Накопились и выдали! Половину  лекарств отменила. Оставила конвалис-габапентин 300-900мг,амитриптилин 25-50мг и хватит.

На аппликаторе Кузнецова стою утром и вечером по 15-30мин Сначала невыносимая боль,потом привыкла или болевой порог повышается от амитриптилина.Не знаю Потом ступни огнём горят ,лучше всяких нейромидинов-аксамонов.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Заменили тараледжином, никакого эффекта. Квинке.


вот тоже Квинке.  Тералиджен-фигня. Амик самый мощный и действенный,у меня 25-50мг нормально.Выше -побочки-мокрая как лягуха. Невролог говорит рабочая доза 75-100мг



Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня листез ещё. С полинейропатией.


у меня тоже. Невролог говорит "листез заработала с годами,не обращай внимания на него,он не может давать явную болезненность"
Полинейропатия -да,лечу её как диабетик октолипеном и питаю нервы комбилипеном. Болит люмбаго,ишиас и иже с ними -прочая хня. НПВС не помогают,только голову мутят.Конвалис в приоритете.

Да,ещё иногда сирдалуд 4мг на ночь закину.Но строго под контролем АД!Он снижает давление конкретно,но и расслабляет хорошо. 
День с палками скандинавскими,день просто пешая хотьба. Похудела на 3 кг-вес 75,при росте 158.Это уже более менее.Легче стало.Одежда вся как на вешалке висит.Жаль пуховичек,тот вообще в ногах болтается. Гланое удержать и вновь не набрать.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Окт 2022)

@darling 
Отек Квинке, печень не справляется.
Я не могу амин, у меня нарушение желудочковой проводимости миокарда,местное . Что значит, хз, но я задыхаюсь нёмного. И давление 60 на 80 для меня маловато, я не могу стоять совсем. Это пол таблетки амина.

И пузыри и губы))
Я тоже повеселились.
Мне ЭЭГ с этим отеком делали)
Я еду ем вместо таблеток.
Вчера болтануло хорошо, перед этим были эти фототопсии два дня
Я внимание не обращала, пройдут.
ЛФК. Но зря наверное.
Я вообще не знаю, можно ли восстановить вот такую руку.
Пальцы просто огнем горят, локоть в таком состоянии и есть.
Отжимаюсь)
Я не знаю чем перестройка ПДЕ отличается от спастическогог пареза.
По моему все тоже, только больно.
Таблетка не пью никакие, терплю.
Пальцы специально не разрабатываю, бесполезно, кулачок сжимается
Йога, дыхательные упражнения.
Ну и на второй день ЛФК.
Повышаю толерантность к гепоксии.
Но у меня как у Золушки.
Через какое-то время, всегда по разному, оп и рука висит и бок стянут.
Я ходить хочу. А у меня спастика в руке и ноге. По разному получается.
Иногда сразу плохо и я тащу ногу, иногда 10 тыс могу просить, вчера стало плохо на 3. Три этот какой-то порог, который я не могу преодолеть.
В больнице так было, три и привет.
Бум дальше посмотреть
Иногда мне не хочется ничего.
Каждый раз себе говорю, что ничего делать не буду. И каждый день все делаю, лежать просто не возможно.
Ну и пусть болит. За компом по часу тоже не самый плохой вариант. 



Если я буду стоять на колючках, Бухенвальд покажется раем. 
Я и так как по битому стеклу хожу.
Или потом это проходит?
Я просто массаж стоп делаю и тяну стопу от себя и на себя, ну и пальцы.

С рукой я понимаю так,что сухожилие сократилось, а мышцы слабы разгибатели, он это все выпрямить не могут. Бицепс не работает совсем.
Там это ПДЕ, нет проводимости по нерву.


----------



## darling (11 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если я буду стоять на колючках, Бухенвальд покажется раем.
> Я и так как по битому стеклу хожу.
> Или потом это проходит?
> Я просто массаж стоп делаю и тяну стопу от себя и на себя, ну и пальцы.


всё верно То что для одного прекрасно-для другого колом по башке



Kaprikon написал(а):


> нет проводимости по нерву.


может попитать чем-нибудь



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну и пусть болит. За компом по часу тоже не самый плохой вариант.


дааа иногда приходится смириться перед болью и пережить это состояние Хоть маленькие светлые промежутки есть.


----------



## Лапушка70 (11 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... Диагноз толерантность к гепоксии мозга. Не включается у меня фаза расслабления, т.е альфа ритм.
> Можно конечно себя поговаривать расслабиться, но это очень не на долго.
> 
> Перестройка мышц по спастическом у типу, скорость проведения, в плече сверху понижена, а все, что ниже 7 шейного повышена. Ну и меня и скручивает вмиг просто.
> ...


Сочетание диагнозов у вас, это точно. Либо основной , травма, дал сбой мозг, а он  за нервные связи  отвечает, нервы за мышцы, за спазм. Как карточный домик.Улучшается отток , лучше работает связи, и легче. Это мое , неврачебное мнение.


----------



## darling (11 Окт 2022)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> ... дал сбой мозг, а он за нервные связи отвечает, нервы за мышцы, за спазм. Как карточный домик.Улучшается отток , лучше работает связи, и легче. Это мое , неврачебное мнение.


да-да ,согласна. Так и в результате -что мы делаем,чтобы был некарточный домик? Или хотя бы чем-то укрепить?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Окт 2022)

У меня межполушарная ассимметрия.
И нарушена ликвородинамика.
Слева. Третий желудочек отвечает за все органы и системы.
Когда идёт ангиоспазм, останавливается работа всего, живот каменный. Там даже таблетку не съешь. Я не знаю, что первично.
Есть люди без альфаритма. Мне делали ЭЭГ с отеком Квинке. К тому же напичкали аминотрептилином.
Но по ЭМНГ у меня поражена именно перефкрия, кисти рук, подмышечный нерв, в руке этой поражение по всей длине руки, я все забываю как оно правильно называется асконматиз.
И в кистях обеих рук. Это полинейропатия, системная.
Может быть связана с плохим кровообращением, стеноз устья ПА.

Лопатка выезжает сильно.
Я не знаю, перефкрия это или мозг.
Но таблетки это не снимают, никакие.
Снимает движение.
У меня идёт атрофия мышц.
Это при том, что каждый день ЛФК.
Одела ботфорты, они мне колено хорошо держали раньше. Так они болтаются . 
Я не знаю, я не разрешаю себе лежать.
Хожу, ЛФК и т.д.
Откуда такая атрофия.

Сейчас камера пыток лёгкая 
Выбежать на спине на аппликаторе, там не мышцы, они кости.
Или такое перерождение или спазм такой. Выдержала два часа 
Но от гиперкинеза это не поможет.
У нас почему то считают, что гиперкинез это психология, и мало того, что его можно сдерживать. 
Так это не психология, и сдержать его невозможно. Будет сильнее.
Психиатр на меня смотрел как мне приводит ногу и руку. Нет таблеток от этого. Может немного антиковульсанты.

Выбежать на спине уже пытка, а с аппликатором и подавно   
Дулрксетин ещё помогает, но он дорогой зараза

Вернее там попробуй полежи:
Медленная такая фигня начинает скручивать ногу начиная со стопы, до паха идёт по животу и переходит в руку, и голу. Потом порядок обратный.
Я не выдерживаю такой экзекуции, начинаю двигаться, если это возможно. Медленно, чтобы не провоцировать ничего.
На мышцах полосы от скрутки.

Ем кусочек клона, немного легче.
Его нужно по полной есть, но тогда меня будет болтать как на резинках.
Баклофен ещё помогает.
В небольшой дозе, если полность, ходить не смогу. А так я хожу на спастике

Но скорее мозг, слева, а поражение справа. Диплегия.


----------



## darling (12 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Дулрксетин ещё помогает, но он дорогой зараза


Думаю на дулоксетин отек Квинке случился.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Баклофен ещё помогает.


Баклофен неплохо действует. Но лучше всё же-движение без фанатизма.
Вчера кое-как пришла с палками.Всю опу отсидела на приеме.Мышцы тянет,гнет...Надо вскакивать со стула каждые 5-10минут .



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Но скорее мозг, слева, а поражение справа. Диплегия.


вауу как всё сложно


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Окт 2022)

Отек случился на Тераледжин.
На дулоксетине я хорошо себя чувствую.
Теперь у меня отек на все, на шампунь, воду, НСПВ, антидепрессанты, финлепсин,аминотрептилин и дальше по списку 
Массаж делаю только по очень нежному детскому крему 
Отек тоже.

Так сложно, потому, что за работу правой стороны отвечает левое полушарие. Если упрощённо.
Я не знаю как происходит у меня.
Но на фоне более менее самочувствия меня начинает бить озноб ночью, когда сплю, как замёрзла.
Потом идёт приступ.
Потом слабость день или два.
Потом я восстанавливаюсь.
Гиперкинез у меня не всегда.
Вот сейчас нога приведена к паху и скручена. Потом ее нём выравнивает.
Я массаж делаю, ну и йогу с дыхательной практикой. Становиться чуть ровнее. Потом опять.
Как сказал мой любимый мануальный терапевт, на вопрос почему так больно: так умирает мозг.
Не знаю как мозг, но мышцы перекручены сильно, и рука совсем сухая.
В нее не стали делать капельницы и слава богу, сестричка , которая мерила давление очень удивлялась этой руке.

Я отжимаюсь на ней.
Только на кулаках.
Кисть не могу, там тунелтный синдром.
Пока по двадцать раз, но с колен.
Пробовала полным весом, не держит.

@darling , мне тоже тянет и гнет.
Слабая ягодична мышца, вернее совсем никакая.
Ну я заодно и ее массажем немного.
Подставка для ног не помогает?
Просто если пятки подняты поясница выпрямляется автоматом.
Я думала это я одно такая, посижу и мне ногу стянуло.
Попу мне не тянет, иза отсутствия оной) 40 размер одежды.


----------



## darling (13 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Теперь у меня отек на все, на шампунь, воду, НСПВ, антидепрессанты, финлепсин,аминотрептилин и дальше по списку
> Массаж делаю только по очень нежному детскому крему


стала бояться ...слишком запомнился мне этот отек.
надо как-то сдать ,выявить на что аллергия Хлопотное это дело.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Попу мне не тянет, иза отсутствия оной) 40 размер одежды.


мне тянет ягодичные мышцы,то левая,то правая. Сидеть удобно на приеме не получается-я как ванька-встанька...подай,принеси!
Взяла аппликатор Кузнецова -сидеть и стоять на нем буду.

Начала капать тиоктовую кислоту. Будет 10 капельниц,потом на таблетки перейду.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> аминотрептилин и


амик принимаю дозу 50-75мг сразу одномоментно.Что мелочиться-то? Болевой порог повысился.Хвала амику! Побочка-потливость,мокрая как лягуха.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Окт 2022)

@darling , знатная штука, я про отек с крапивницей.
Лекарственный.
Лечение: дегидрация, антигистамин, лечение инфекции, ну и не есть не нужных препаратов.
На тиоетовую отек) У меня лично.
Я попробовала ее есть, тоже.
Мне капали в прошлом году, в руку, которая не работает и на которой нет вен. Я еле выдерживала эту экзекуцию. Ещё и на спине лежать.
Капали наверное из соображений, а почему бы нет.
Толку не было никакого.
Вены ушли и все.



darling написал(а):


> ... амик принимаю дозу 50-75мг сразу одномоментно.Что мелочиться-то? Болевой порог повысился.Хвала амику! Побочка-потливость,мокрая как лягуха.


Ещё если дозу амика добавить, можно будет не только пятками стоять и сидеть на "иголках", ну, я думаю и спать на гвоздях или битом стекле
Это я тут все своими йогами пытаюсь добиться расслабления)
А оказывается в жизни все элементарно, Ватсон
Мокрая, потому что воду задерживает.
Квинке, потому, что печень это все не варит.
Если это нервное, то там амик+ 0, 00 чего-то галоперидола(короче очень мало) + финлепсин.
Я такое просила, сказали нельзя.


----------



## darling (14 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ещё если дозу амика добавить, можно будет не только пятками стоять и сидеть на "иголках", ну, я думаю и спать на гвоздях или битом стекле


сглазила амик,сегодня встала с отеками под глазами и пальцы согнуть не могу как у пупса растопырены.Думаю от него-амика


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мокрая, потому что воду задерживает.


ок ок - вот и задержал Плюс капельница 250мл воды влила Пока приторможу прием амика.На работу на такси прикатила,просто сил нет идти...увы. Пальцы до сих пор мозжат.Но начала уже отливать после принятия верошпирона 100мг Хорошо,что мой доктор сегодня на конференцию укатил,я одна в кабинете.

@Kaprikon, знаешь -ещё верю в карбамазепин-он же финлепсин,но у него побочки и взаимодействие с моими препаратами "мама не горюй"



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Квинке, потому, что печень это все не варит.


ага.По печени все мои леки бью и бьют.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> выдерживала эту экзекуцию. Ещё и на спине лежать.
> Капали наверное из соображений, а почему бы нет.
> Толку не было никакого.
> Вены ушли и все.


У меня одна рабочая вена.Берегу её,смазываю гепарином.


----------



## darling (14 Окт 2022)

Притащила на работу аппликатор - стою временами.  Стопы горят.
Амитриптилин пока отменю. Почки не справляются ,креатинин крови высоковат. Это плохо.
Кстати, габа тоже может вызвать отек. Принимаю минимально-не более 900 мг в сутки. Конвалис.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю, я не разрешаю себе лежать.
> Хожу, ЛФК и т.д.
> Откуда такая атрофия.



🙏🌷🌹🥀


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Окт 2022)

Амитрепти редкая гадость.
Даёт заторможенность и не снимает болевой синдром. Кроме того отеки и работа кишечника нарушается+ лишний вес.
Амин и то, что вы собираетесь капать по моему не совместимы 
Одно успокаивает, другое будоражит 
Зачем себя так гонять.
От конвалиса 900 почки и камни, но если помогает, то что сделать.
Я могу перечислить по порядку: габа длительно- нарушение работы почек, печени и поджелудочной, а так же зубов. Амин - сердце, кишечник, те же почки. Сирдалуд - печень.
Позвоночник может и здоров будет потом, но сомнительно.
Тетка, ей пыталась скормить по 6 таблеток этого амина, плюс аминазин и литий, длительно очень - результат сахарный диабет, может у нас наследственный.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Окт 2022)

Конвалис и кислота эта тоже не совместимы по моему, одно антиконвульсант, другое "конвульсант".


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Окт 2022)

Стопы горят сильно, особенно после Короны.
У меня все чудесно, работаю, делаю зарядку и не чувствую мышц. Не совсем, а как то приглушённо, тупо так. Убираю, готовлю. Ходить пока не рискую, не выдержит нога, там все скручено. Надеюсь хоть чуть чуть укрепить мышцы,если это можно сделать по одной правой стороне.
Клон "кусаю", экономию его и печень.
Интересно, а габа максимально это сколько? Мне как то 300 за глаза хватало.


----------



## darling (18 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Интересно, а габа максимально это сколько? Мне как то 300 за глаза хватало.


Максимально 3600 мг. Это рекомендации невролога. Т.е искать свою дозировку. Причем ,чем меньше,тем лучше усвоение. У меня 300-900 мг-это рабочая дозировка.

Решила отдохнуть от амика и проверить болевой порог. Ну, что думаете случилось?!
Весь понедельник лежала толи во сне,толи в забытьи с высоки давлением 170 и 100 Каптоприл не помогал,мои гипотензивные тоже.Ушла с работы сразу после приема. Тут до меня дошло выпить на ночь амик 25мг. Через 30-40мин давление упало до 110 и 80 .
Дошло ,что все психотропные снижают давление.Принимала амик более трёх месяцев -50-75мг. Иииии резко отменила. Дурында!🧑‍🍳Конечно,организм привык к амику. Притащила тонометр на работу. Всё нормально. Амик буду продолжать,он действительно снимает боль. За соматикой следить!🥳
🧑‍🍳

Амитриптилин 25 мг х 2 раза
Габапентин 300 мг х 2 раза  
Сирдалуд 2-4мг на ночь.Контроль АД обязателен.
принимаю в таком тандеме и он обезболивает довольно-таки неплохо. Мазь наятокс применяю на болящие места . А дальше-движение,движение ...не засидеться.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2022)

@darling , мое 100*60 оно сбивает так, что я встать не могу.
Габа, от 300, остальные я буду как кисель и встать не смогу.
Сирдалуд не помогает уже.
Как он вообще работает, этот амик?
Он мне ничего не убирает, никакие болевые пороги, не снимает спазмы.
По моему он на меня вообще не действует, кроме давления.


----------



## darling (21 Окт 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как он вообще работает, этот амик


специально принимала днем- в моно.
Амик 25мг действует успокаивающе и фиолето-розовый настрой. НО чувствуется побочка в виде задержки мочи.Иногда отеки.Обезболивающе действует в тандеме с габой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Он мне ничего не убирает, никакие болевые пороги, не снимает спазмы.
> По моему он на меня вообще не действует, кроме давления.


значит не твой препарат.
Я ещё карбамазепин иногда на ночь принимаю вместо сирдалуда. Действует расслабляюще,судороги ночные убирает и утро менее спастичное.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Окт 2022)

Я убираю зарядкой.


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2022)

@Kaprikon, и всем привет!
Что новенького? Погода шепчет? У нас дождь моросит сутками.Идти совершенно невозможно.Ямы залиты водой. Ступила,ногу вывернула.Хорошо ,что была в ботинках,хорошо держащий голеностоп. А ,так бы не знаю что и было-то!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Ноя 2022)

@darling, я пока только мечтаю, на улицу выйти пусть также с подвергнутым голеностопом.

У меня проблемы со стопами.
Или сигнал не доходит или полая стопа. Гипер идёт с ноги, со стопы.
Я их мучаю, массажем, тяну там что то.
Большой палец вверх, 4 вниз.
Хоть убей. Пока стопы просто болят и все. Особенно справа. 
Подъем высокий, а сама стопа никакая. Она не подворачивается. Вернее повернута так, что у меня ТБС во внутрь. Была ровнее. Я не знаю, что на это влияет.
Ровнее бывает очень редко, от чего тоже не знаю.
Я всегда путаю, что когда гипер не нужно силовые упражнения,а растяжки и наоборот.
Пробовала укрепить голень, при таких стопах не получается.
На улицу хочу сильно.
Пусть даже с медленными движениями.
Все пыталась на сайте Татьяны Сахарчук делать медленные упражнения. Микродвижения. По моему мне не лучше от этого, они у меня и так микро.

Спастика эта снимается йогой или растяжками.
Вчера так здорово было, но к сожалению не на долго.
Часа два длиться этот кайф.
Ноги и руки теплые.
Сегодня все болит опять.
Я отжимаюсь на кулаках.
Не хочу полной атрофии мышц.
Но по моему только молочку себе загоняю, мышцы ригидны, болят потом сильно.


----------



## darling (19 Ноя 2022)

@Kaprikon, привет
что-то ты замолчала Как настроение и зима У на снег-это хорошо Гололёд -плохо.
Скажи пожалуйста-я долго принимаю габапентин и миорелаксанты -они могут вызвать слабость мышц и вызывать утренний перекос таза-как бы наклони вправо. После упражнений всё проходит-.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Ноя 2022)

@darling , не могут скорее всего.
Габапетин мне не подходит.
При болях я пила лирику и дулоксетин.
Настроение повышает и болевой порог тоже.
Мидокалм пила 10 лёт, при сильных судорогах. Сейчас уже его вид даже не переношу. Хотя иногда пью, если могу за ним дойти.Перекос таза вызывает слабость ягодичной мышцы, там где спондилез.

Я себя все зарядками мучаю, у меня атрофия мышц. Когда могла ходить, не было такого.

Наклон вправо, правый бок стянут.


----------



## darling (22 Ноя 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я себя все зарядками мучаю, у меня атрофия мышц. Когда могла ходить, не было такого.


а я стала лениться -только лишь на иголках стою,и то вою от боли.Носочки стала тонкие надевать.Мышцы слабые-это да.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> у меня атрофия мышц. Когда могла ходить, не было такого.


может потихоньку восстановится.Будем надеяться.
Сегодня давление упало ,сил никаких нет.Кофеин приняла.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Настроение повышает и болевой порог тоже


я амитриптилин и габапентин. Амик отеки вызывает и сухость во рту . Надоела вся фарма,а без неё никак.


----------



## darling (22 Ноя 2022)

@Kaprikon, у меня психоз уже от всей этой крутоверти! Надо садиться и в тишине обдумывать своё положение,настроение и образ жизни.
В пол-ке полно коллег у которых подобные проблемы. Все мы как-то ходим,шевелимся....Соберемся поговорим немного и дальше.

Габапентин,амитриптилин всё по минималке.Миорелаксанты отменила.

Есть трилептал-что за препарат?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Ноя 2022)

@darling , я не знаю.
Амик я не пью. Там сразу " в дамки".
Он тяжёлый.

По такой " минималке" габапетин меня складывал на раз.Как раз в дозе 900.

Идти к нейрохирургу нужно.
Что посоветует. Не обязательно же он Вас на операцию потащит.
Мне сказал, что если резать поясницу, посыпается все выше. Оно и так посыпалось. Рыбьи позвонки в грудном отделе.

Я спортом занималась, нельзя было бросать. Ну за 10 лёт сидения спину, а особенно руки себе угробила.

Мои все спортивные родственники в " дамках" давно. Просто больнее переноситься.

Плечо выбито, колено поломано.
Так просто это не проходит.
ЛФК делаю, чтобы не было контрактур, так оно чихать на это хотело.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Ноя 2022)

Меня кот мой радует.
У меня спазмы полдня, он на плече лежит, греет, морду и мне пытается "помыть", и лапой гладит.
Прикольные такой, разговаривает там что то по кошачьи. Мяукать не умеет, просто как что то рассказывает все время. Особенно мужу, ждёт его всегда, знает , что по телефону он звонит. Знает, когда тот к двери подходит. Бежит встречать.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Ноя 2022)

@darling,  https://laesus-de-liro.livejournal.com/

У меня тоже психоз уже.
Я не знаю, как унять эти спазмы.
Начало в 7 утра и поехали. хорошо, если до обеда это закачивается, а так может и до вечера и по несколько раз за ночь.

Мне вчера хватило ума ещё на имплекаторе полежать. Это как раз то, что. "доктор прописал". Сегодня целый день себя по кровати ловлю, неуловимая)

От длительных стараний меня выровняло, как струнку , а так бедро было совсем к паху притянуто.
Если бы оно ещё так держалось чем-то, стопа во внутрь, колено по разному.
Я его долго мучила и растяжками и медленными и быстрыми движениями и цигун и йогой, ещё бы плечо назад вернуть. Так я с ума сойду его править.
Таблеток нет от моей фигни, я ещё вальпорот не пробовала, а так от всего трясет, особенно если амин,так я ещё задыхаться начинаю. Там с мотором тоже все плохо, местное нарушение проводимости.
Нужно убирать эксциталопрам, он сахар повышает, может поэтому и трясет ,как Жучку

Не могу себе инвалидность сделать.
Нужно прийти с 9 до12, а это как раз то время, пока я себя ловлю по кровати.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Ноя 2022)

Блин, вот я здоровая, но бестолковая
Я все забываю, что у меня межполушарная ассимметрия и депрессия альфа ритма.
Мышцы напрягаются перед спазмом,,а я их все мучаю зарядкой.
Для альфаритма нужна йога, музыка и алкоголь немного.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Ноя 2022)

Сегодня у меня опять судорга за судоргой. "Альфаритм" мой меня успокаивает.
Ноги слабые, пытаюсь что то поделать только хуже, уже ничего делать не буду, бестолку это при спастике.
Нога вся деревянная.


----------



## SnowySun (3 Дек 2022)

Для поднятия настроения тем, кто не сделал операцию) вот такая красивая зима сейчас в Мурманской области. Сил и терпения) И железобетонных нервов.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Дек 2022)

Я по прежнему развлекаюсь с гипертонусом. Просто лежать не возможно, делаю ЛФК и так все хорошо идёт и работает и мышцы горят и кровь поступает, а потом брык и гипертонус во всех сгибателях, хоть убей. И гантелями и укладками его не растянешь. Сегодня полночи спать не могу руки скручены по спирали, ноги тоже. Лежу стопы тяну  только они висят.пртчем упражнения я делала только на разгибатели.
Включаю альфаритм, мозг нормальный, черепная коробка не нормальная, альфаритм не включается, если межполушарная ассимметрия больше 30 процентов, а мы такое имеем. Теперь нужно ждать пока эта вся прелесть решит расслабиться, но тогда я стоять не могу.

Бося гладит меня по плечу и дурной голове.

Я обрадовалась сначала, в разгибатели пошли подёргивания, но думают ура, одумался мозг, фиг вам.
Обнять как девочка-конфетка свёрнута лежу.

@горошек, сама то как?

Я всегда тебя вспоминаю, про зарядки и ЛФК. Плохо расслабляются мышцы при всех остеохондрозах и проч.
Действительно легче лежать.
Так хоть не так больно. Я то думаю, откуда у меня улучшения.
Жалко только, что их на полдня хватает, ну иногда подольше.

Я чего только не поделала, и антидепрессантов поела разных, и нейролептиков каких-то и Квинке схватила, но не может этот Холстомер больше бежать)

Так интересно после этого делать растяжки) Я становлюсь такой длинной, но не на долго)  Это если сейчас отпустит. Здоровый, но очень лёгкий атлет.


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2022)

@Kaprikon, да я как обычно последние 5 лет. Главное, вовремя лечь или сесть. Вполне сносно для моего возраста. Фоновая боль со мной, до нетерпимой стараюсь не доводить.
Не знаю, может я ещё не отошла от смерти прежней кошки, но прям реву… Я после смерти Аси захожу в дом - никто не встречает, слёзы.. Захожу в туалет - лотка нет, слёзы… эту завели, вроде забываться стало. И тут новые проблемы. Плохо не то, что у неё корона, а что второй месяц выздороветь не может. Долго это, слабый иммунитет значит. Но она псих кошачий, спит плохо, носится все время, везде враги мерещатся. Вот лежала у меня на плече, спала, я в туалет встала, чуть подвинула ее, теперь уже 10 мин вылизывается. Когда запачкаться то успела? Вот так на цыпочках и хожу, когда спит, и все дела откладываю. А за неё ещё и большие деньги отвалили. Но это дети мне купили. А у меня уже на лечение ее ушло, сколько на себя не трачу. С пенсии не разбежишься, хоть и дети немного помогают, но я им то одно, то второе куплю, тоже и уходят….


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Дек 2022)

Я не довожу до сильных болей.
У меня наоборот, когда я двигаюсь, мне хорошо, идёт движение мышцы разогревается, плохо потом. Они не расслабляются, или уходят в состояние дикого тонуса, Такое ощущение, что я эту гантельку продолжаю держать дня четыре. Не переставая. Мышцы уплотнились, не могу разогнать все свои застои, плюс эритроцитоз. У них два состояния, и все не самые приятные, гипертонус, гиперкинез и слабость потом. Очень редко бывают средние состояния, вчера например. Я особо встаю как получиться, после ванной они все хорошие, расслабленные, можно что то делать. На улицу я не могу выходить, пробовала за таблетками съездить, меня как сивого Барсика трясло. Самое плохое, что я не знаю, когда начнется приступ, а он бывает и тонический и атонические, когда просто нет сил. Я уже думала, что если отпустит, то просто хоть ходить немного. Иногда нога держит, а иногда нет. На пальцы я не встаю, пробовала сейчас у стены. Попробую со стоп начать,а там дальше колено, ТбС - место от куда ноги растут у меня глухой совсем. Но блин какой бицепс))
Вот бы ещё и трицепс такой.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Дек 2022)

Если подушку положить под поясницу, мышцы ног могут расслабиться?
Надавала мне ночью рука по" фейсу", но это так образно, но крутило ее и вверх и вниз, цигун она проделывал до этого.
Придушит меня она наверное, если я ещё како- нибудь лечебный финт произведу, чтобы не мучила не ее не себя.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Дек 2022)

Делаю зарядку все равно.
Не знаю, что делать с этим гиперкинезом. В покое стягивает ещё больше и с двух сторон.
Помогал клон, попросила рецепт выписали сначала не правильно, мне продали только одну упаковку, а сейчас не правильно, фенозипам. Медсестра выписывала. Мне этот фенозипам как боку припеку, и раньше не сильно помогал. Руки ноги синие уже от этих скруток. Вчера прошла около км, сегодня вся шея в сторону уехала, можно пощупать руками там мышцы.
У меня нет шизофрении, но крутит здорово, вокруг всего позвоночника, особенно правый бок. И делать ничего не возможно. Пытаюсь пока забыть тот ужас, который творился, я никак не могла понять, что происходит.
Гиперкинез у меня всегда был, только не так сильно. Вчера иду и думаю, что это моя обычная походка. Только крутило еле еле плечо вперёд и ногу во внутрь. Сейчас конечно ад.
Если походить и подвигаться легче.
Руку главное за локоть держать, я раньше сумку так носила.
Я их боюсь этих гиперов, не знаешь, что сведёт. Рисунок один конесно ,но может быть очень быстрый или медленный
При быстром я падаю, при медленном лежать не возможно, с мышцы на мышцу эта прелесть,и там медленно и противно

Похоже на восточный танец.
Если медленно двигаться будет не видно, как обычный человек Иден, но не долго. Я завидую скрюченным бабушкам и дедушкам, там одно положение, или шея вперёд или с палочкой, а тут черте что и палочка не поможет.

А если судорга была сильно ,то меня вообще "выключает".


----------



## darling (10 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> т длительных стараний меня выровняло, как струнку , а так бедро было совсем к паху притянуто.
> Если бы оно ещё


ооо это похвально Тоже стараюсь утренню кособокость исправить=исправляется и слава Богу. Конечно осанка ....хе хе хе её уже в струнку вряд ли исправишь.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> , фенозипам. Медсестра выписывала. Мне этот фенозипам как боку припеку, и раньше не сил


феназепам хорошая штука Но не хочу с ним связывать.

Долго не было-лежала в стационаре с аритмией Быстро восстановили ритм пульса Молодцы ребята.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На пальцы я не встаю, пробовала сейчас у стены. Попробую со стоп начать,а там дальше колено, ТбС - место от куда ноги растут у меня глухой совсем. Но блин какой бице


пока стою на пальцах ног -но правая нога слабее



Kaprikon написал(а):


> не могу себе инвалидность сделать.


до сих пор не на инвалидности Надо срочно делать Лишняя копейка и льготные лекарства.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Дек 2022)

Оно быстро случилось, вот и не на инвалидности, правая нога у меня вообще не держит. Пока не знаю, как к ним прийти. ЛФК я не кособокость выровняла, а затянутую в паху ногу.
Ее свернуло, так не удобно.
А так я ровнобокая, не работает и левая и правая нога.
Я испугалась контрактур, перетянула колено.

@darling ,чем хорош фенозипам и почему Вы не хотите с ним связываться?
Он мне вообще ничего не даёт по моему.

Сейчас зима, самое мое любимое время, все обостряется. Ниже ключицы все отключено, я не знаю куда корсет натянуть. ТБС я выровняла немного, растянула мышцы, плечо никак, ушло вперёд на глухо, только больно от попыток это сделать. Там от запястья до плеча все глухо, рука куклы.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Дек 2022)

Альфа ритм это хорошо, но он по моему не включается от боли.
Перестройка их ПДЕ и в двух кистях тоже, усиление проводимости. Полинейропатия какая-то, наследственная.

Попробую в фенозипам добавить мидокалм , мне помогало раньше.


----------



## darling (10 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> чем хорош фенозипам и почему Вы не хотите с ним связываться?
> Он мне вообще ничего не даёт по


фен хорошо успокаивает и расслабляет. Выписывать по льготному рецепту-это очень суетно у нас Упаковку выпишу и пойдут разговоры-у нас как-то так. Одна фельдшер имела доступность к выписке и подсела на какие-то психотропы. Случился нейролептический синдром. Побывала в психушке.Обратно на работу уже не взяли. Не хочу его выписывать. Лучше по 107 сама себе выпишу что-нибудь. Похоже кроме габы ничего и не надо-а она без рецепта.Всё остальное иллюзия. Все амитриптилины-карбамазепены-миорелаксанты-фигня.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> в фенозипам добавить мидокалм , мне помогало раньше.


попробуй.Мидокалм самый безопасный.
Сирдалуд-АД снижает и портит всю картину моего давления.
Баклофен-тёмная лошадка.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Полинейропатия какая-то, наследственная.


ставила тиоктовую кислоту-в целом неплохо.Онемение прошло.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сейчас зима, самое мое любимое время, все обостряется. Ниже ключицы все отключено, я не знаю куда корсет натянуть. ТБС я выровняла немного, растянула мышцы, плечо никак, ушло вперёд на глухо, только больно от попыток это сделать. Там от запястья до плеча все глухо, рука куклы.


корсет попробую купить здесь на форуме 3500цена.Пояснично-кресцовыйА то всё покупаю дрянь и выбрасываю через месяц.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Идти к нейрохирургу нужно.
> Что посоветует. Не обязательно же он Вас на операцию потащит.
> Мне сказал, что если резать поясницу, посыпается все выше. Оно и так посыпалось. Рыбьи позвонки в грудном отделе.


наши сотрудницы ездили-всё одно назначают либо операция-либо консервативное лечение.Даже леки одни и те же.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2022)

У меня пластический тонус мышц, фенозипам не снимает, мидокалм на чуть чуть

Ванная тоже снимает.

Зарядка бесполезна, ну может на чуть чуть, на пару часов и все.

Ходила за мидокалмом + фен, посмотрим, раньше помогало.

На улице красота, воздух арбузом пахнет, снег немного пыль прибил и морем, ветер с Балтики. Чайки все утро орали. Я могу идти, но к меня стопы завернули сильно и кулаки.
Не долго так пройдешь.


----------



## darling (12 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... Я могу идти, но к меня стопы завернули сильно и кулаки.
> Не долго так пройдешь.


ммда понимаю. У самой стопа правая заваливается вовнутрь.Молода была ничего не понимада какие могут быть последствия.
Завтра если всё сложится поеду к ортопеду.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2022)

Прочитала, что при актнетико регионом синдроме помогает ходьба!
Я 10 лёт хожу,  пока ходила было легче, не легче совсем, а после этого, главное в самую болтанку не попасть, когда штормит сильно. Шея у меня совсем "шварх".  Ходить специально тоже не здорово. Немного помогает мидокалм, совсем чуть чуть.
Делала растяжки вчера локоть совсем плохо, колено тоже, все справа, даже не колено, а вся нога. Лежать ад, особенно на спине. Ходить холодно сейчас, зато не видно, что я хожу как робот)
Оно не то, что помогает, а облегчает состояние немного.
С палками мне ходить нельзя, в руках синкенезии.
Посмотрим, что сделает мидокалм.
Фен, там была доза 1мг, я не посмотрела, так он меня просто вырубает и все. Кусаю кусочек теперь.


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> мидокалм


отменила все миорелаксанты. Буду сходить с габапентина. Забыла спросить у ортопеда -могли ли расслабить меня миорелаксанты и конвульсанты-так что косит тело по утрам.

Хотьбы самое лучшее что есть
феназепам надо выписать. Единственный безвредный-но если не злоупотреблять.На котором можно хорошо выспаться.
Принимала мелаксен-мелатонин -полнейшая для меня фигня.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2022)

Ага, он сразу выключает, а потом ты ходишь с косым боком пол утра.
Без него хоть немного положение меняешь. Не габапетин скрутил , а стопа колено и ТБС, ну и дальше.
Странно, что у Вас шея не болит.
Вернее это хорошо. У меня по ходу дела стаж уже такой, что и бок скручен и пах приведен, и локоть тоже, и двигаться с этим можно, как говорят, помогает даже. Но потом такой трындец наступает.

*Я про фен.*

Спать он даст, только ровнее не будет от этого.

Про бок, под ноги валик под руку подушку, рука чуть согнута, бок отпускает, только так на спине вылежать тяжело, бок отпускает, стопу нет. Посмотрите видео Татьяны Сахарчук, про упражнения, но по моему это уже не наш вариант медленно, быстро, бок и ныне там

У меня стопа не была завалена, я на цыпках ходила, а потом на каблуках.
Без каблуков "разъехалась".
Я не знаю, куда там ходить с этим амиостатическим синдромом, 10 минут, локти сжаты, кулаки сжаты стопы висят. У меня спастика.

Мне спазмы не дают спать, с 4 5 утра, и где-то до двух дня, сосудистые пароксизмы чёртовы.


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> а стопа


всё верно Сегодня была у ортопеда. Сделала снимки Слава Богу хоть бесплатно и никто не ворчал. Всё плохо и похоже от неё идёт -она совсем сворачивается вовнутрь и пальцы туда же.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2022)

Ага, а большой палец вверх, это у меня. Скручивающее такое движение.
Я все зарядку делала, мне все про остеохондроз говорили.


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ага, а большой палец вверх, это у меня.


у меня тоже почти что вверх и отстаёт от остальных-маленькие скрючились


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2022)

@darling , я тут месяц долбалась с этими пальцами. И поднимала и опускала, и резинкой и руками, и медленно и быстро, и в разнобой и об стенку и бестолку все короче.
Палец может ничего, и стопа даже, у меня колено и ТБС ушли во внутрь и контрактура в паху. Я вчера там мягко тянула, все та же песня. Особенно мне нравиться поза "угла" в йоге: это когда руками достанешь с одной стороны с прямыми ногами, а потом с другой..
С лева десять пожалуйста, а с прав, там такая жесть получается нога сгибается не держит, рука не разгибается чтобы поднять. Я конечно все это сделать себя заставила.
И поняла, что никогда в жизни я это не растяну. Сегодня оно все вернулось куда надо.

Я не знаю, что это за заболевание.
Мышцы у меня просто высохли, такие большие тяжи, тромбоцитов, мозг их не видит, черт его знает, есть только трапеции и они по моему не атрофированы, а гипертрофированы, мышцы под голом тоже тяжи сухие.
Никаких сифилосов у меня нет, почему с ними так я не знаю. Иногда они мягкие, но они не сокращаются и не тянуться никуда. Особенно грудные, и при попытке их растянуть все обращается назад, бок тоже весь сухой. После ванной немного это все типа расслабляется. Потом стягивает Сиднее ещё. Я там как то хитрила до этого, долго лежала, делала только медленные движения, и вроде бы нога ровнее и сильнее стала, но не на долго совсем. Вот лежу и хитрю опять.
Они болят ещё сильно,раз там нет кровообращения. Фенозипам этот меня добивал просто ничего не работает, я не нем спала пару часов как обухом по голове, и не спишь, а так, что то среднее. Я грызу его по чуть чуть с мидокалм.


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2022)

@Kaprikon, дорогая очень сопереживаю
Никогда не думала что будет такая болячка Но люди живут ещё с худшими -причем долго и счастливо Так что будем жить  🙏

пс стою на аппликаторе-не в полный вес а немного склонившись на  стол В полный-жесть


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2022)

@darling, парез стопы, вы хоть консультацию нейрохирурга получите.
Стоять можно на чем угодно при этом.

Сосудистый пароксизм, два дня над собой колдовала, лежала правильно, меняла положение тельца и выдало в конце концов. Меня аж подбросило наверное. Напряжение в мышцах все равно накапливается, наверное ночью они так расслабляются.

Все таки клон меня очень держал от этого. Сейчас слабость на пару тройку дней будет. Я бы не назвала это состояние " живут".


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> парез стопы, вы хоть консультацию нейрохирурга получите.
> Стоять можно на чем угодно при этом.


пареза у меня нет Проверяли-чувствительность сохранена.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Все таки клон меня очень держал от этого. Сейчас слабость на пару тройку дней будет. Я бы не назвала это состояние " живут".


да дорогая
я на больничном - прилегла отдохнуть-дома тепло и уют-солнышко светит-сопи себе и сопи напару с кошкой Нет не могу -встала опять кривь кось переживания Надо положиться на Бога и ни о чем не думать.Как будет так будет. У меня жеж консультация  в пятницу. Как твой котейка?


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2022)

Жалеет меня.
Хорошо,что в пятницу консультация.

Ну я тоже вкривь вкось встаю каждый раз. Я про бок и подушку серьезно.
Я мучаюсь, когда у меня спазмы.
Там не ляжешь ровно. Сначала снимала все зарядкой, но теперь не прокатывает, все равно стягивает.
То есть я все время двигаюсь вопреки спазму. Ну мне и посоветовали дистоники, что нужно расслабиться и получить удовольствие, т.е. наоборот, как он идёт, так и двигаться за ним лёжа. Я все забываю про это. Потом ровнее получается . А так я сначала гантелей прижимала руку, чтобы ее не сводило в локте, это бестолку все.
Мне просто уже тошно от спазмов этих.
Пробудка в 5 утра с подскоком. Лежит этот фенозипам, не ем его пока, он мне мало что снимает, может также наоборот. Кепра ещё есть. Ну и всякие антидепрессанты, и нейролептики, толку только от этого, сводит как по команде руки и ноги.
От чего то из этого Квинке, не хочу повторения, неравномерный кровоток , чем его снимешь.

Рукой ещё держу, пытаюсь расслабить мышцы, трапеции. С лева не могу никака. Руку ложу и держу, немного расслабляются.

Котей вон рядом лечит, пульс мне лапой проверяет на сонных артериях, обнимает за шею, лапу кладет, он у меня доктор.


----------



## darling (15 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> От чего то из этого Квинке, не хочу повторения, неравномерный кровоток , чем его снимешь.


от квинке до сих пор вспоминаю с содроганием



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Котей вон рядом лечит, пульс мне лапой проверяет на сонных артериях, обнимает за шею, лапу кладет, он у меня доктор.


 моя тоже разбудила меня в 05 и есть просит-тыкается мордочкой -лезет с обниманиями

я пока завязала с миорелаксантами-слишком много их приняла-да и спастики особой у меня нет
габапентин немного помогает-без него на улицу вышла-и кое как пришлепала домой с рюкзаком покупок.

думаю с психотиками шутки плохо -ну их на хр

вернусь к отеку квинке-ну вот отчего произошел-организм взорвался от таблеток


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2022)

У меня был ковид тогда, от чего отек точно не знаю, от всего. Я не могу после ковида восстановиться.
Даже с рюкзаком не могу сходить за продуктами, вернее тем более с ним.
Когда иду, ещё ничего, потом идут спазмы. Вчера их было штук 30, кластером один, за одним. Это не спазм мышц, это спазм сосудов.
Сегодня пока тихо все.


----------



## darling (15 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... Это не спазм мышц, это спазм сосудов.
> Сегодня пока тихо все.


хорошо что тихо
спазм сосудов - он чем-то снимается


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2022)

Да, но это так часто происходило, что я уже не знаю чем. Снимается разжижением крови, но мне нельзя аспирин.  Вообще, все что происходило, это тромбоцитоз. Повышенная вязкость крови, липидный обмен. А оттуда уже и стеноз устья ПА, и сердечной мышцы.
Сегодня его почти нет, пока спазма. Я раньше снимала корвалолом.
Натяжение такое неприятное по всем нервным стволам, рук и ног.
Написано же толерантность к гепоксии, там и конфликт двухсторонний, и артерия эта не правильная и давление низкое.
И изменение ПДЕ ниже 7 шейного, и спондилистез. И черт знает что от чего.
У меня мышцы сохнут. В кистях и стопах, ну и в ноге, которая в парезе.

В моем исполнении спазм сосудов снимается кофе)) Не правильно, но как то так.

Бывают ещё подвывихи, по моему ощущению, там где атлант, раз мне так голову выгибает. Мышцы промять не могу ни одну уже, все ригидное. Если делаю массаж, только боль и красные полосы.
Обидно, я за ними всю жизнь так ухаживала, мягкие были и эластичные. Сейчас над ними даже кожа сухая. На крем раздражение только. Фиг знает, может этот мидокалм и фен действуют. Или если вчера так трепало, мне сегодня бонус.
Если снять пароксизм, то может что и восстановиться.

Если там третий желудок поражен и очаги, то все мои зарядки полный бред. Двигаюсь, очень медленно.
Я так делала после выписки, творился полный ужас, я еле доехала домой ещё за уборку схватилась. Но помо стала уговаривать себя лежать и включать альфа ритм)) Лежать на воспалённой спине не здорово, но как вариант, а все делать медленно.
И вроде что то пошло. И нога стала не так скрючена, но тут все так тонко, раз, лишняя нагрузка и опять. Но рука у меня просит нога косит конкретно.
Хожу себе за творогом потихоньку.

Ну и пусть будет согнута эта рука.
Пальцами я в иголку попадаю с первого раза, четко, так что можно наверное с этим жить. И стреляю хорошо, я у меня ангиопатия, а я палю в 10. В плечо отдача больно, но так вроде ничего.


----------



## darling (16 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> . Я раньше снимала корвалолом


однако корвалол Я тоже стала его принимать по назначению от тахикардии



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну и пусть будет согнута эта рука.
> Пальцами я в иголку попадаю с первого раза, четко, так что можно наверное с этим жить. И стреляю хорошо, я у меня ангиопатия, а я палю в 10. В плечо отдача больно, но так вроде ничего.


ХА конечно хорошо Пусть скрючена-бог с ней

меня сегодня не положили на операцию стопы Будет консилиум-решать где и кто будет оперировать Стопа внутрь западает-это как бы неординарно.Обычно наружу Так сказал ортопед У нас же маленький городок. Екатеринбург в 40км от нас.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2022)

У меня внутрь западает.
И палец вверх торчит.
Я устала уже, пусть уже подрежут какие нибудь связки, в руке все натянуто ,в обеих ногах тоже.
Думала от ЛФК спазмы, фиг вам, я так и подскакиваю ночью, через день.
Как удар хлыстом в этом плече.
Шишонина поделала, все равно ничего не работает, но как дёргается зараза.
Стопа западает вовнутрь и тянет колено ТбС. Где же нет пареза, если он есть, спастика.

Я даже не знаю уже, что сожрать, чтобы это прекратилось.
Подвигается, вроде легче.
Фенозипам мне как обухом по голове только.

Мой на меня орет:чего ты по утрам вскакиваешь? Я вскакиваю, там простреливает так, мертвый подскочит.

У меня подмышечный нерв задет, и всю руку тянет просто безбожно.
Особенно лихо, если съесть амитриптилин. Тераледжин просто красота, я дёргаться так до вечера буду.


----------



## darling (16 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ю уже, что сожрать, чтобы это прекратилось.


ой после отека квинке я осторожничаю Лежит трилептал-это очищенный карбамазепин.Карбамазепин мне помогает-но от него отёки.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> лихо, если съесть амитриптилин. Тераледжин просто красота, я дёргаться так до вечера буду


интересно что так леки действуют жестко Амик и тераледжен хммм Я перестал их жрать Только габапентин -доктора разрешили


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2022)

Я тоже, но мне габапетин не помогает.
Я мидокалм ем, но его не на долго хватает. Толерантность к гепоксии, я не знаю, как это лечить, а остальные не хотят. Стопа одна как Ваша, только не распластана, а просто повёрнутая сторону. Я на нее не могу встать целиком, на краешк.

И фенозипам в их числе.
Я не знаю что может подействовать.
И с чем все связано, позавчера трясло как сегодня. Вчера все было спокойно.
Тераледжин нейролептик ,расстройство экспирамидное, может по этому, амик мне сшибает давление, его и так нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2022)

После вчерашнего прострела у меня вся спина отключена, справа.
Мышцы мягкие, и болят, до этого я наверное последний раз прошлась на своем гипертонусе. Нога каменная.

Напилась ещё какой-то пакости, типа фена. Нога и рука двигаться одним блоком. Я про Квинке уже забыла наверное.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2022)

Какой-то очень атипичный пароксизм.
Не берет его ничего, я так боюсь повторений, все мышцы напряжены и движения замедлены. Они меня устраивали вполне, сейчас все расслаблено как кисель и дико болит голова. Это не прострел был, это рука у меня так согнулась в трёх местах так сейчас и есть. Я не знаю, что с этим делать совсем, почки не работают.
Так было в больнице, на все капельницы он плевать хотел, на что то Квинке и сухая рука. Сегодня не трясёт, но я и не двигаюсь. Так по чуть чуть. И происходит он моментально, меня просто резко отелючает,всю.


----------



## darling (18 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Они меня устраивали вполне, сейчас все расслаблено как кисель и дико болит голова


у меня тоже ноет голова Время 03 часа ночи Проснулась и не уснуть Надо налаживать режим образа жизни.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> всем, почки не работают.
> Так было в больнице, на все капельницы он плевать хотел...


почки. В больнице делали УЗИ бр.полости -в почках киста и конкремент т.е камень. Вот жила-жила всё УЗИ не удосужилась сделать -сапожник без сапог. Сейчас узнаю о своих болячках Оказывается и калькулёзный холецистит есть.
Слава Богу хоть на ФГДС желудок в норме - ведь кучу таблеток сожрала.

@Kaprikon, как сегодня себя чувствуешь?


----------



## горошек (18 Дек 2022)

darling написал(а):


> 03 часа ночи Проснулась и не уснуть


@darling, Не помню, а атаракс для сна не пробовали? Он достаточно легкий, не вызывает привыкания.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2022)

Ну, а вы все пьете Катену.

Херово, после ванной ничего себе так.
Еле до нее добралась. Диффузные изменения в почках. По правой стороне этот Чертов гиперкинез.
Я встала на фуросимиде. Голова болит ужасно. Нет пока пароксизма, но рука и шея болит.

Меня отпустит, если приступов не будет больше. Вернее их будет меньше. Наверное отпустит.
Больше никаких фенозипамов.

Я обнаглели конечно, ЛФК, прогулки, у меня межреберные промежутки все запавшие, я тут со своим ЛФК.

Утром фигово.
Я читала про каталепсию, там все сидят в каких то позах, я наоборот двигаюсь, вернее пытаюсь, если чуть лучше становится. Голова болит и к шее не дотронуться.

У меня наоборот перед этим сонливость, пару дней. Сплю я ночью, если нахожу позу, в которой это сделать можно. Встаю, чтобы её поменять и сплю. За ночь, когда трясло десять раз встанешь.

Пока тихо.

Короче я пароксизмы снимаю мидокалмом. У меня рука вся сухая, мышцы от подмышки до пальцев, и так же на ноге. Если пить там всякий габапетин, оно расслабит, все как кисель будет и все.

Меня когда не трясёт, жить хочется)

Электросудоржную терапию нужно, может направление хоть поменяет, этот гиперкинез. Я расслабиться сама пытаюсь, раньше, когда не так сильно было, хорошо получалось.

Для сна мне помогает просто корвалол. Меня после и так "отключает" на пару дней. Я просила любые таблетки, чтобы спать, во сне у меня нет гиперкинеза.

Миоклон есть, я вздрагиваю вся. Но это не долго.

Ноопет, или давление снимает или успокаивает, не знаю.


----------



## darling (18 Дек 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> ...не вызывает


атаракс знаю-он мне как мел-никак не действует
завтра на работу после больничного Надо выспаться-сейчас пойду на прогулку.На ночь сирдалуд 1мг и габапентин 300мг приму -этот дуэт вызывает сонливость.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> корвалол


да-да корвалол ещё накапаю
пробовала мелаксен-мелатонин -тоже без эффекта


----------



## горошек (18 Дек 2022)

darling написал(а):


> атаракс знаю-он мне как мел-никак не действует
> завтра на работу после больничного Надо выспаться-сейчас пойду на прогулку.На ночь сирдалуд 1мг и габапентин 300мг приму -этот дуэт вызывает сонливость.


2 штуки сразу на ночь пробовали?


----------



## darling (18 Дек 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> пробовали?


нет. У меня кветиапин есть Наша фельдшер выписала-сказала что буду спать крепко и наутро никаких побочек Так и есть Но я его принимаю в очень крайних случаях  Самую крошечку 12.5 мг приму -надо выспаться Даже глаза болят Сейчас была на прогулке -очень хорошо-чистый снег С палками неспешно В новом корсете Держит хорошо Я довольна Но всё-равно пришлось обезболиться нимесулидом.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Дек 2022)

@darling , помогает немесулид?

Уже не знаю, чем обезболиться.

Рука четко стремиться к параличу.
Делаю ЛФК, хоть немного грудные мышцы растягиваю, у меня парез грудь стянута, отсюда толерантность к гипоксии. Почитала, что вроде можно и даже нужно.


----------



## darling (19 Дек 2022)

@Kaprikon, нимесулид не помогает
более менее обезболивает кеторол
сама не знаю что сьесть-лишь бы обезболиться Болит поясница Сегодня особенно из сидения на стуле-т.е сидение на работе Хоть и вставала  Пригласила медсестру-поставили п\к дексаметазон с лидокаином в 6 точек
Завтра вновь на прием к ортопеду.


----------



## darling (20 Дек 2022)

@Kaprikon, уберу габу-тольку от неё особого нет А вот отёчность появилась Надо сделать перерыв
@Kaprikon, 
доброе утро и дня


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2022)

@darling, я думаю габа вам ничего не даёт, кроме того, что забивает почки.
У Вас боли от почек наверное?

Да, мне раньше декаиемтазон хорошо помогал, во все точки.
Я не знаю у меня боли, потому, что стягивает руку. Я не знаю,, откуда это идёт, с ноги или руки или все вместе.
Так было в детстве один раз, так повторяется теперь день то дня.
Как удар током но не в одном месте, а по все спине ,с верхушки до копчика.
При этом сразу перестает работать и рука и нога.
Сейчас все стянуто, ребра тоже.
Я не знаю, что при этом съесть. Боли по всей правой стороне. Ем фен, кусочек  за неимением лучшего.
Альфа ритм слушаю, на спине лежать тяжело очень. И ещё я не понимаю, на чем я хожу и чем делаю ЛФК.
У меня все на работает, ниже ключицы. Я уже может просто отоьчпчн я это делаю.
Фен отключает мозг, и по моему совсем ничего не расслабляет.
Как так получается, что в один заход мне отключает пол тела.
У меня баракинез, медленно могу двигаться, иногда могу или могла нормально, но не долго. Баракинез без боли меня очень устраивает. Но он не всегда без боли. Снимает ригидность ЛФК,  чуть чуть. Последний или прострел, четко, вывел из строя весь ТБС. Я мяу не успела сказать, резко напряглось плечо и готово. Тяжи везде такие болезненные. Мидокалм тоже наверное нельзя. Я не знаю, что мне льзя, а что нет.

Я даже не знаю, от чего лучше бывает.
Если лежать, иногда совсем плохо иногда наоборот лучше. Я плюнула, шею сегодня чуть порастянула, руки и ноги ТбС. Сделала все, что нельзя, всякие пронации ступинации подъем рук вверх, что то с палкой, ноги порястягивала с экспандером за место помощника, общее ЛФК, если сегодня не встану ночью 19 раз, от того, что все тянет, значит эти ЛФК надо делать. Нет там в мышцах никакой молочки, все ригидное, и спастика в ноге, и руке.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2022)

Не знаю, от чего зависит частота этих судорг. Ну ходила как робот, нога висела. Но было же лучше.
Теперь ничего делать не даёт.
Целыми днями.
Я уже тут и альфаритма включаю, и так просто пытаюсь. Никак.

Бося ложиться прямо там, где скручено все. Оно зараза под горлом прямо. И грудной отдел. Вот он так и лежит, на груди и лапой мне гладит морду. Откуда они знают, где болит?
Пылесосила сегодня в 5 заходов со всеми этими текущими гиперкинезами. После ЛФК в ногах пропала чувствительность, и сила. Сегодня есть, кривая только. Или так г пер распределен. На мидокалме пошло какое-то кровообращение в стопы, но не на долго совсем.
На спине только нужно лежать.И очень ровно.

Я согласна уже на любую операцию, лишь бы не дергалось оно так.Если эта рука так бесполезна, то нафиг она вообще нужна. С треском ее увело в парез или куда-то там, слышным и громким.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Дек 2022)

"При вертебробазилярной недостаточности, обусловленной атеросклерозом сосудов вертебробазилярной системы, сдавлением позвоночных артерий остеофитами или суставными отростками позвонков, регистрируется плоская ЭЭГ или низкочастотная бета-активность и обнаруживает отсутствие реакций на световые воздействия."
Пособие по ЭЭГ.
И что делать?

У меня был сильный прострел или черт знает что. Резануло от шеи до самых пяток, стянуло ногу в колене.
Такое бывало, но не так сильно.

Я все искала у себя психическое заболевание, раз такое ЭЭГ.


----------



## darling (25 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ю габа вам ничего не даёт, кроме того, что забивает почки.
> У Вас боли от почек наверное?


тоже так думаю Габу прекращаю.
сейчас только мидокалм и дилакса Была у невролога-поставила паравертебрально дипроспан с лидокаином.
В понедельник -завтра-ложусь в травму -исправлять деформацию стопы.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я все искала у себя психическое заболевание, раз такое ЭЭГ.


все мы немного больны


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Дек 2022)

@darling , как у Вас дела?


----------



## darling (30 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> как у Вас дела?


сегодня отпустили домой Операция сделана-пальчики на стопе выпрямили Сижу и хожу по квартире в башмаке -сапожке Барука Всё прошло отлично. 
3 января на перевязку -буду благодарить ортопедов Молодцы ребята Эпидуралка была-боялась-ноги онемели -вскоре всё прошло Сейчас надо искать хорошие стельки и обувь -нежалея денег Стопа наше ффсссёёё

Сдела там в травме КТ позвоночника-ооооо ужасти
Р-грфию коленного сустава западающей ноги-тоже мрак.Но будем жить.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Дек 2022)

Что показывает КТ?


----------



## darling (31 Дек 2022)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Что показывает КТ?


да всё то же самое Дочь придёт надо выложить снимки

Межпозвонковый остеохондроз
Спондилёз
Спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника
Дискоостеофитический комплекс в сегменте L1-2
Антелистез 1 степени тел L4-5
Симметричное выбухание дисков в сегментах L1-4
Медианные протрузии дисков L4-S1


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Дек 2022)

Информативно.
Я все МРТ делала.


----------

